# 5 Indian Army officers Including Col & Major killed in operation against Freedom Fighters



## Zarvan

An Army Major & a soldier martyred in an ambush in Shopian. Area cordoned off. Search for freedom fighters on. Another soldier injured.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ito

Revenge will be extracted...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AUz

Last post said "martryed" which is very wrong

Hindu soldiers are not shaheed or martryed. It's an exclusively Islamic concept.

indian soldiers are just killed.

Hopefully indian media stops appropriating our Islamic concepts. 

Thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Zarvan

AUz said:


> Last post said "martryed" which is very wrong
> 
> Hindu soldiers are not shaheed or martryed. It's an exclusively Islamic concept.
> 
> indian soldiers are just killed.
> 
> Hopefully indian media stops appropriating our Islamic concepts.
> 
> Thank you.


J&K: Major Kamlesh Pandey, 2 jawans killed in attack in Shopian.


One more down

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rollno21

AUz said:


> Last post said "martryed" which is very wrong
> 
> Hindu soldiers are not shaheed or martryed. It's an exclusively Islamic concept.
> 
> indian soldiers are just killed.
> 
> Hopefully indian media stops appropriating our Islamic concepts.
> 
> Thank you.


martryed is an English word and not an islamic word and there is no connection between the word and Islam and please don't try to create one

Reactions: Like Like:
21


----------



## Suff Shikan

Zarvan said:


> *Army Major, Jawan Killed In Gunbattle With Terrorists in Kashmir's Shopian*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Army Major, jawan killed in gunbattle with terrorists in Jammu and Kashmir's Shopian, say cops (file)
> 
> 
> SRINAGAR: Two soldiers including an Army Major were killed when terrorists opened fire on a search party of security forces this morning in south Kashmir's Shopian district, police said. Another jawan was also injured in the gunfight.
> 
> 
> A search operation was launched by Army in Zaipora area of Shopian district on Wednesday night after they received intelligence inputs about the presence of terrorists in the vicinity, a senior cop said.
> 
> During the search operation, the terrorists fired upon the party in which three armymen were injured. The injured were rushed to the Army hospital in Srinagar, where two of them, including the major, died of their injuries, police said.
> 
> Search operation is still on, he said.
> 
> In a separate incident, two terrorists were killed in an encounter this morning in Gopalpora village in Kulgam district. The two were involved in an attack on a bank cash van in May in which five policemen and two bank guards were killed.
> 
> The security forces have recovered two weapons from the site of the encounter, the official said.
> 
> http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/army...pian-sources-1732803?pfrom=home-lateststories



Good Kill.... Good Kill

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ito

AUz said:


> Last post said "martryed" which is very wrong
> 
> Hindu soldiers are not shaheed or martryed. It's an exclusively Islamic concept.
> 
> indian soldiers are just killed.
> 
> Hopefully indian media stops appropriating our Islamic concepts.
> 
> Thank you.



First of all martryed is not a Arabic word...it is an English one...so martryed is not unique to Arabs.



Suff Shikan said:


> Good Kill.... Good Kill



How many will you kill....we are 1.32 billion people.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Suff Shikan

Rollno21 said:


> martryed is an English word and not an islamic word and there is no connection between the word and Islam and please don't try to create one



In indian language you can say " Veergati prapt hogae"



ito said:


> First of all martryed is not a Arabic word...it is an English one...so martryed is not unique to Arabs.
> 
> 
> 
> How many will you kill....we are 1.32 billion people.



Only the ones who fight

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ito

Suff Shikan said:


> In indian language you can say " Veergati prapt hogae"
> 
> 
> 
> Only the ones who fight



We all fight...after all when it comes to defending our motherland...we are willing to die for it.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rollno21

Suff Shikan said:


> In indian language you can say " Veergati prapt hogae"
> 
> 
> 
> Only the ones who fight


You can type Urdu or Punjabi in English ,please don't tell us what to do.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## third eye

AUz said:


> Last post said "martryed" which is very wrong
> 
> Hindu soldiers are not shaheed or martryed. It's an exclusively Islamic concept.
> 
> indian soldiers are just killed.
> 
> Hopefully indian media stops appropriating our Islamic concepts.
> 
> Thank you.



Really , this subject has been discussed countless times here .

Does Islam and / or Pakistan have a patent on words or actions ? India has the same if not more number of Muslims as Pakistan does . 



Suff Shikan said:


> In indian language you can say " Veergati prapt hogae"


 
Urdu is also a language commonly used in India , we can use any word we wish.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Rollno21

Suff Shikan said:


> Good Kill.... Good Kill


Don't see you when your men get killed by terrorists

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kal Muah

Suff Shikan said:


> In indian language you can say " Veergati prapt hogae"


LOL martyr is greek word, and please instead of teaching us Indians why dont you teach your own people may be that can help increase the literacy rate in your country?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## paritosh

AUz said:


> Last post said "martryed" which is very wrong
> 
> Hindu soldiers are not shaheed or martryed. It's an exclusively Islamic concept.
> 
> indian soldiers are just killed.
> 
> Hopefully indian media stops appropriating our Islamic concepts.
> 
> Thank you.


You islamic concepts are from a tribal area in a dessert. your words, your script your culture is a mix of ideas that either were forced down your throat or were adopted.
There is nothing yours in islam, you merely liked the ideology and adopted it. Try filling a patent to mark your turf.



Suff Shikan said:


> Good Kill.... Good Kill


Time like these I cringe at my country not taking up the Baloch cause in full fervor.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cerilchan

No brain are you martryed means what define the meaning


----------



## KN-1

salute to freedom fighters.

Rest in hell occupier ganga scums..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## paritosh

Zarvan said:


> J&K: Major Kamlesh Pandey, 2 jawans killed in terrorist attack in #Shopian.
> 
> 
> One more down


During the 90s, Kashmir was looked upon as a means of getting field experience in urban combat, when your govt. was sending trained fighters.
We are dealing with a depleted force now and stone-pelters, such incidents where we lose army officers are far and few now.
Try plotting a time-series graph of the number of troops deployed in Kashmir and the attrition rate, see the pint at which the line goes below critical mass. You will not be happy with what you'd see.
Hence "One more down" means a lot for the family and kin of the martyred officer, but nothing else in terms of affecting the status quo.



KN-1 said:


> salute to freedom fighters.
> 
> Rest in hell occupier ganga scums..


haha. This is the time when many many indians take a vacation in Kashmir and rest in the boat-houses there.
You should try a vacation in the Dal lake, oh wait you can't.
Speaking of hell, how is the electricity situation in your city?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The BrOkEn HeArT

Suff Shikan said:


> In indian language you can say " Veergati prapt hogae"
> 
> 
> 
> Only the ones who fight


Urdu is an Indian language. You borrowed Urdu from us and Islam is not a Pakistani religion, its an Arabic religion, you borrowed it from Arab. Nothing is yours. 
We have more right to call our dead jawaans as "Shaheed" than you. You should not use Indian language.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jaiind

Om shanthi to valors. Your death will not get wasted. Army will send rest of piglets to bite the dust.


----------



## Narad Mian

See now, we dont don't hide our casualities like our neighbours. We proudly own them and their ultimate sacrifice. On other hand there are countries who don't even take back dead bodies of their own soldiers.

RIP brave soldiers.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Suriya

Suff Shikan said:


> In indian language you can say " Veergati prapt hogae"



*Martyr is the English word for " Veergati ko prapt hogae " *


----------



## friendly_troll96

RIP Panda

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Suriya

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/892915450987790336

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/892964538873765888

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yerusalem 4880 Kms

Rollno21 said:


> martryed is an English word and not an islamic word and there is no connection between the word and Islam and please don't try to create one


There is no concept of Shaheed or martyr in Hinduism, You people borrow this concepts from Islam and Christianity.



The BrOkEn HeArT said:


> You borrowed Urdu from us


They people who developed Urdu rejected you and bring this language to Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Good riddance

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Om Shanti


----------



## Yerusalem 4880 Kms

ranjeet said:


> Om Shanti


Revenge of Abu Dujana, wait more to come.

RIH

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## third eye

Amulet said:


> There is no concept of Shaheed or martyr in Hinduism, You people borrow this concepts from Islam and Christianity.



Even the language you & I are communicating is ' borrowed' .

So, whats your point & why ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yerusalem 4880 Kms

third eye said:


> Even the language you & I are communicating is ' borrowed' .
> 
> So, whats your point & why ?


Not borrowed people who develop this language reject India and join Pakistan.


----------



## third eye

Amulet said:


> Not borrowed people who develop this language reject India and join Pakistan.



we are communicating in English

Did Mohajirs ' develop' english ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yerusalem 4880 Kms

third eye said:


> we are communicating in English
> 
> Did Mohajirs ' develop' english ?


I am talking about Urdu, are you really retard or acting to be if acting then I would recommended you for Padma Bushan award.



nair said:


> RIP brave hearts........ Terrorists will be killed and sent to hell.....



RIP Abu Dujana, Barbaric forces of evil sent to hell as revenge for your martyrdom.


----------



## third eye

Amulet said:


> I am talking about Urdu, are you really retard or acting to be if acting then I would recommended you for Padma Bushan award.




Re read post # 30.

If this was your comprehension of what I wrote then Good Luck


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yerusalem 4880 Kms

Zarvan said:


>


There is one more, 1 major and 2 soldiers.


----------



## Zarvan

Amulet said:


> There is one more, 1 major and 2 soldiers.


It seem news was only of two one Indian media reported wrong


----------



## nair

Amulet said:


> RIP Abu Dujana, Barbaric forces of evil sent to hell as revenge for your martyrdom



If that makes you sleep Better I have no issues......


----------



## Eagle_Nest

Freedom fighters must be organized to hit these bunyas harder and harder. they must have their intelligence wing.


----------



## Burhan Wani

ito said:


> Revenge will be extracted...


Today you will realize how difficult it is to bear the loss of young boys. Burhan and other boys like him were more precious then the waste of your country who are dancing here in Kashmir.
I praise the courage of Hizb dictrict commander who conducted this attack and this district is a fortified castle of our freedom loving people because your forces have not conducted any successful cordon and search operation at this area.

A relief to our oppressed Kashmiri brothers and sisters. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/893008002403360768


----------



## Suff Shikan

The BrOkEn HeArT said:


> Urdu is an Indian language. You borrowed Urdu from us and Islam is not a Pakistani religion, its an Arabic religion, you borrowed it from Arab. Nothing is yours.
> We have more right to call our dead jawaans as "Shaheed" than you. You should not use Indian language.



Shaheed is an Arabic word, and You borrowed Urdu, and claim it as hindi, all your movies are in Urdu except some words.... Imagine when bollywood will start using words, Birajiye, Padhariye for sitting, Rakht for Blood, Jal prahar for Rain, Mastishq for Brain, Drishti for viewing,



paritosh said:


> You islamic concepts are from a tribal area in a dessert. your words, your script your culture is a mix of ideas that either were forced down your throat or were adopted.
> There is nothing yours in islam, you merely liked the ideology and adopted it. Try filling a patent to mark your turf.
> 
> 
> Time like these I cringe at my country not taking up the Baloch cause in full fervor.


Not more than Us, when we buried our 132 children and wished we could tear apart every indian proxy and its master with our bare hands.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rollno21

Amulet said:


> There is no concept of Shaheed or martyr in Hinduism, You people borrow this concepts from Islam and Christianity.


There is no connection between the word Martyr and Islam .please don't talk when you don't know about Hinduism,first learn Hinduism to understand it.


----------



## third eye

Suff Shikan said:


> Shaheed is an Arabic word, and You borrowed Urdu, and claim it as hindi, all your movies are in Urdu except some words.... Imagine when bollywood will start using words, Birajiye, Padhariye for sitting, Rakht for Blood, Jal prahar for Rain, Mastishq for Brain, Drishti for viewing,



All languages keep evolving with usage & interaction. There are many words of Hindi & Urdu that now are part of english dictionaries . I dont think we should worry too much about about it.

Some of them are : Bunglow, Chutney, Cummerbund, Cheetah, Dacoit, Dungaree, Jodhpurs


----------



## The BrOkEn HeArT

Suff Shikan said:


> Shaheed is an Arabic word, and You borrowed Urdu, and claim it as hindi, all your movies are in Urdu except some words.... Imagine when bollywood will start using words, Birajiye, Padhariye for sitting, Rakht for Blood, Jal prahar for Rain, Mastishq for Brain, Drishti for viewing,


Idiot, do you even knows history of Hindi??
Hindi is influenced by Sanskrit , not by Urdu. Hindi is hundreds years old than Urdu.
Urdu was born in India. We didn't borrowed it. We don't need to borrow anything as we have out own rich history and culture. Urdu is our official language. Search on Google for more info. If you don't know anything.


----------



## Yerusalem 4880 Kms

Rollno21 said:


> There is no connection between the word Martyr and Islam .please don't talk when you don't know about Hinduism,first learn Hinduism to understand it.


I don't need to learn a religion who worship animals and calls them mother.


----------



## Rollno21

Amulet said:


> I don't need to learn a religion who worship animals and calls them mother.


So next time don't tell others to learn Islam to comment on Islam,for others islam is a primitive religion bro ,like for you others are.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Suff Shikan

The BrOkEn HeArT said:


> Idiot, do you even knows history of Hindi??
> Hindi is influenced by Sanskrit , not by Urdu. Hindi is hundreds years old than Urdu.
> Urdu was born in India. We didn't borrowed it. We don't need to borrow anything as we have out own rich history and culture. Urdu is our official language. Search on Google for more info. If you don't know anything.


Idiot, did i say hindi is derived from Urdu or Arabic or Turkish, Did I say something about derivation, I let ppl imagine how will it feel when u replace urdu with hindi, Donot try to be oversmart, atleast read well, what is infront of ur eyes, then use google.


----------



## Areesh

*آج کشمیر کے شوپیاں ضلع میں دو بھارتی کتے ہلاک ہو گئے۔ ہلاک ہونے والوں ایک میجر رینک کا کتا بھی شامل ہے۔ ایک کتا زخمی بھی ہوا ہے جس کی حالت تشویشناک ہے۔ مجاہدین اس کاروائ کے بعد فرار ہو گئے۔*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yerusalem 4880 Kms

Areesh said:


> *آج کشمیر کے شوپیاں ضلع میں دو بھارتی کتے ہلاک ہو گئے۔ ہلاک ہونے والوں ایک میجر رینک کا کتا بھی شامل ہے۔ ایک کتا زخمی بھی ہوا ہے جس کی حالت تشویشناک ہے۔ مجاہدین اس کاروائ کے بعد فرار ہو گئے۔*


They took the revenge of Abu Dujana by dispatching barbaric evils to hell.


----------



## Areesh

Amulet said:


> They took the revenge of Abu Dujana by dispatching barbaric evils to hell.



*تبھی میں بولوں میرے محلے کا آوارہ کتا آج خاموش کیوں ہے *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

nair said:


> RIP brave hearts........ Terrorists will be killed and sent to hell.....


Terrorists ??? recently even your country fellows have been addressing them as Freedom Fighters.

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/2-freedom-fighters-killed-in-encounter-in-pulwama.509680/
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/3-fr...-army-foils-infiltration-bid-in-gurez.509133/
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/burqa-clad-freedom-fighters-loot-a-bank-in-anantnag.509920/

Which only means the Indian army is the occupying force. 
The two occupiers who were killed by the freedom fighters.






Photos of Major Kamlesh Pandey & Sepoy Tanzin Chhultim, who lost their lives in #Shopian (J&K) encounter. (Photo: ANI via twitter

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Rest in peace dear brothers. The scum that did this and their puppet masters have their appointment with death, I assure you. You are missed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The BrOkEn HeArT

Suff Shikan said:


> Idiot, did i say hindi is derived from Urdu or Arabic or Turkish, Did I say something about derivation, I let ppl imagine how will it feel when u replace urdu with hindi, Donot try to be oversmart, atleast read well, what is infront of ur eyes, then use google.


You were trying to say the same as I mentioned. You said " we borrowed Urdu and claimed it as Hindi". You were trying to say this actually.


----------



## third eye

Windjammer said:


> The two occupiers who were killed by the freedom fighters.


Actually two soldiers who laid down their lives killing Pak terrorists


----------



## nair

Windjammer said:


> Terrorists ??? recently even your country fellows have been addressing them as Freedom Fighters.



I have no issues with it.... I am living in a democracy and everyone is entitled to have his views..... But i believe they are terrorists exactly the same way you call BLA guys as terrorists....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

third eye said:


> Actually two soldiers who laid down their lives killing Pak terrorists


You are right since occupied Kashmir is not part of India, you can refer to the locals as Pakistanis. 
Good that it's sinking in.


----------



## Mustang06

Windjammer said:


> You are right since occupied Kashmir is not part of India, you can refer to the locals as Pakistanis.
> Good that it's sinking in.


The only Pakistani in the valley are the terrorists.


----------



## third eye

Windjammer said:


> You are right since occupied Kashmir is not part of India, you can refer to the locals as Pakistanis.
> Good that it's sinking in.




Does it make you happy ? Imagine away.

Meanwhile , the land stays where it was for the last 70 Years & Pak terrorists continue to serve as manure in the land they sneak into.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Mustang06 said:


> The only Pakistani in the valley are the terrorists.



Proof is in the pudding, just try hoisting Indian flag openly while Pakistani flag flies all over the valley....hence the only Indians in the valley are the half million occupying force.



third eye said:


> Does it make you happy ? Imagine away.
> 
> Meanwhile , the land stays where it was for the last 70 Years & Pak terrorists continue to serve as manure in the land they sneak into.


Manure for valley or food for Ganges sea life.....
Keep fooling yourselves by blaming all you problems on Pakistan.
Even your netas now admit that some 70% of freedom struggle is indigenous.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

Windjammer said:


> Manure for valley or food for Ganges sea life.....
> Keep fooling yourselves by blaming all you problems on Pakistan.
> Even your netas now admit that some 70% of freedom struggle is indigenous.



Gone are those days mate..... I would have been right if this post was made say 5 to 6 years back..... But what has happened is, you have started from where we have stopped..... Ie... Blaming everything on India.... Even the flood....


----------



## Windjammer

nair said:


> Gone are those days mate..... I would have been right if this post was made say 5 to 6 years back..... But what has happened is, you have started from where we have stopped..... Ie... Blaming everything on India.... Even the flood....


Nopes forget 5/6 years, Indian republic day was just six months earlier, after the Pigeon fiasco, suicide dogs was another feather in your intelligence cap.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yerusalem 4880 Kms

Windjammer said:


> Nopes forget 5/6 years, Indian republic day was just six months earlier, after the Pigeon fiasco, suicide dogs was another feather in your intelligence cap.


*Indian Army finds cow bombs near border, Maoists hand suspected?*





Excitement was high in the Nayabasti area of Naxalbari, Maoists hot-bed, where 100 cows were held near the border by the jawans of Indian Army after they saw stitches on their abdomen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DarX

Zarvan said:


> *Army Major, Jawan Killed In Gunbattle With Terrorists in Kashmir's Shopian*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Army Major, jawan killed in gunbattle with terrorists in Jammu and Kashmir's Shopian, say cops (file)
> 
> 
> SRINAGAR: Two soldiers including an Army Major were killed when terrorists opened fire on a search party of security forces this morning in south Kashmir's Shopian district, police said. Another jawan was also injured in the gunfight.
> 
> 
> A search operation was launched by Army in Zaipora area of Shopian district on Wednesday night after they received intelligence inputs about the presence of terrorists in the vicinity, a senior cop said.
> 
> During the search operation, the terrorists fired upon the party in which three armymen were injured. The injured were rushed to the Army hospital in Srinagar, where two of them, including the major, died of their injuries, police said.
> 
> Search operation is still on, he said.
> 
> In a separate incident, two terrorists were killed in an encounter this morning in Gopalpora village in Kulgam district. The two were involved in an attack on a bank cash van in May in which five policemen and two bank guards were killed.
> 
> The security forces have recovered two weapons from the site of the encounter, the official said.
> 
> http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/army...pian-sources-1732803?pfrom=home-lateststories



Indian army soldiers cannot be termed as martyred or shaheed. They don't subscribe to the concept of an afterlife. They get reincarnated, and if they behave badly, they get reincarnated as a toilet brush.

Kindly edit all references to this as "killed".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

Windjammer said:


> Nopes forget 5/6 years, Indian republic day was just six months earlier, after the Pigeon fiasco, suicide dogs was another feather in your intelligence cap.


I knew this would be your response....  Well i can understand why you feel so, and i am also seen the topics which you search and find, So I am not surprised.....

But living here and who has seen the change which i mentioned i can vouch.... But then I will not be able to convince you, (nor intend to) as you see only what you want to see.....


----------



## third eye

Windjammer said:


> Manure for valley or food for Ganges sea life.....
> Keep fooling yourselves by blaming all you problems on Pakistan.
> Even your netas now admit that some 70% of freedom struggle is indigenous.



I dont know what you talk about, but what I do know is that nothing has changed nor ever will.

Its Pakistanis who fool themselves when they talk of liberating their ' jugular vein". Pak must be the only nation whose Jugular vein is in someone else's hands for 70 years & shall never be released .


----------



## DarX

Rollno21 said:


> There is no connection between the word Martyr and Islam .please don't talk when you don't know about Hinduism,first learn Hinduism to understand it.



What is your interpretation of martyrdom? Don't your martyrs get reincarnated? Or are they sent off on a different track?


----------



## Yerusalem 4880 Kms

third eye said:


> I dont know what you talk about, but what I do know is that nothing has changed nor ever will.
> 
> Its Pakistanis who fool themselves when they talk of liberating their ' jugular vein". Pak must be the only nation whose Jugular vein is in someone else's hands for 70 years & shall never be released .


We are taking breath because 35% is out of your hand.


----------



## DarX

third eye said:


> I dont know what you talk about, but what I do know is that nothing has changed nor ever will.
> 
> Its Pakistanis who fool themselves when they talk of liberating their ' jugular vein". Pak must be the only nation whose Jugular vein is in someone else's hands for 70 years & shall never be released .



Pakistanis have pinned down half the army of a much larger enemy state in that disputed territory for 70 years and that state is loosing control as we speak, so kindly try a bit of introspection to understand who is fooling whom.


----------



## third eye

DarX said:


> Indian army soldiers cannot be termed as martyred or shaheed. They don't subscribe to the concept of an afterlife.



How does it matter to you what Indians call their dead ?



DarX said:


> if they behave badly, they get reincarnated as a toilet brush.



Was this supposed to be funny ?



Amulet said:


> We are taking breath because 35% is out of your hand.




That suits us


----------



## DarX

third eye said:


> How does it matter to you what Indians call their dead ?



It matters because Indians have always been so dismissive of Islam that it is appropriate to call them out when they are openly plagiarizing.



third eye said:


> Was this supposed to be funny ?



Nope it was supposed to be a fact. Isn't this a part of your concept of reincarnation, which is distinct from the concept of afterlife?



Rollno21 said:


> martryed is an English word and not an islamic word and there is no connection between the word and Islam and please don't try to create one



Martyr is an english counterpart of the arabic word Shaheed, which is a solely Islamic concept.


----------



## Yerusalem 4880 Kms

third eye said:


> How does it matter to you what Indians call their dead ?


Yes it matters when you are on Pakistani defence forum.


----------



## DarX

paritosh said:


> Time like these I cringe at my country not taking up the Baloch cause in full fervor.



Don't fool yourself by thinking that the Indian state has not tried its hardest to stoke a Baloch insurgency. The only difference is that there is no genuine demand and so India had failed.


----------



## Suff Shikan

The BrOkEn HeArT said:


> You were trying to say the same as I mentioned. You said " we borrowed Urdu and claimed it as Hindi". You were trying to say this actually.



What you speak in regular movies and in norms is not full Hindi, majority consist of Urdu


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Zarvan said:


>





Indians are getting clever, sending other ethnicities like Gurkhas to die for them.


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

Indians will now kill innocent kashmiri youth and label them terrorist.


----------



## nair

Amulet said:


> Yes it matters when you are on Pakistani defence forum.



Is there a rule which stops posters from using such terms? If yes be kind enough to guide me....


----------



## Trango Towers

Zarvan said:


> An Army Major & a soldier martyred in a terrorist ambush in Shopian. Area cordoned off. Search for terrorists on. Another soldier injured


why are you calling them martyred.........this is an indian army of occupation. they are terrorising the locals and yu give them the dignity of martyrs


----------



## Yerusalem 4880 Kms

nair said:


> Is there a rule which stops posters from using such terms? If yes be kind enough to guide me....


We call freedom fighters death Shahadat while Indian soldiers just killed, there is no rule but some norms should be observed especially when you are on Pakistani forum.


----------



## nair

Amulet said:


> We call freedom fighters death Shahadat while Indian soldiers just killed, there is no rule but some norms should be observed especially when you are on Pakistani forum.



I am asking you, Is it your norm or this forum norm?


----------



## Trango Towers

ito said:


> Revenge will be extracted...


the occupying scum were killed in revenge. freedom will come and you will pay a price daily until then


----------



## Yerusalem 4880 Kms

nair said:


> I am asking you, Is it your norm or this forum norm?


I am new to this forum ask some senior member but as general it should be like that.


----------



## Trango Towers

paritosh said:


> You islamic concepts are from a tribal area in a dessert. your words, your script your culture is a mix of ideas that either were forced down your throat or were adopted.
> There is nothing yours in islam, you merely liked the ideology and adopted it. Try filling a patent to mark your turf.
> 
> 
> Time like these I cringe at my country not taking up the Baloch cause in full fervor.


Baloch cause I dead. when the traitor left for india the people laid down their arms in droves realising the enemy was causing the problems. Baloch are patriots.


----------



## Yerusalem 4880 Kms

snow lake said:


> balauch cause I dead. when the traitor left for india the people laid down their arms in droves realising the enemy was causing the problems. balauch are patriots.


Baloch not balauch


----------



## OnlyTheTruth

Taimoor Khan said:


> Indians are getting clever, sending other ethnicities like Gurkhas to die for them.


Fools like yourselves would never understand that the Indian Army is not stratified on the basis of caste, creed and ethnicity. 

Not only the Indian army, the whole of India will rise in unison when it comes to the task of showing Pakistan it's rightful place.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Taimoor Khan said:


> Indians are getting clever, sending other ethnicities like Gurkhas to die for them.



Gurkha is no problem. I hope it isn't another one of those rented nepalis.


----------



## Trango Towers

OnlyTheTruth said:


> Fools like yourselves would never understand that the Indian Army is not stratified on the basis of caste, creed and ethnicity.
> 
> Not only the Indian army, the whole of India will rise in unison when it comes to the task of showing Pakistan it's rightful place.


so a Brahmin and an dalat sit together and eat in the indian army.............ahhhh NO

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ito

snow lake said:


> balauch cause I dead. when the traitor left for india the people laid down their arms in droves realising the enemy was causing the problems. balauch are patriots.



First learn to spell Baloch,and then talk of Baloch cause...it shows you have zero knowledge on balochistan.


----------



## nair

Amulet said:


> I am new to this forum ask some senior member but as general it should be like that.



That was your assumptions right??? Now that you are new here, Please go to the rules section in forum book, you can read it in detail......


----------



## Areesh

ito said:


> First learn to spell Baloch,and then talk of Baloch cause...it shows you have zero knowledge on balochistan.



There is no baloch cause. The fake movement sponsored and created by India now only exists on twitter and Indian TV studios.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

ito said:


> First learn to spell Baloch,and then talk of Baloch cause...it shows you have zero knowledge on balochistan.


my dalat untoutachable smelly neighbour. clean your house out first. so I made a spelling mistake. notice both words were spelled identically.....heard of typo dippy? you are just peeved because the major and the jawaan got roasted


----------



## OnlyTheTruth

snow lake said:


> so a Brahmin and an dalat sit together and eat in the indian army.............ahhhh NO


When it comes to killing and maiming the Pakistanis, all differences cease to exist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yerusalem 4880 Kms

nair said:


> That was your assumptions right??? Now that you are new here, Please go to the rules section in forum book, you can read it in detail......


No Sir not my assumption but a common sense.


----------



## Trango Towers

OnlyTheTruth said:


> When it comes to killing and maiming the Pakistanis, all differences cease to exist.


yet we still have your land. carved out of the heart of india....don't wet your lungi my smelly neighbour.....you know we will never give up pakistan and the rest of Kashmir will be free


----------



## Areesh

OnlyTheTruth said:


> When it comes to killing and maiming the Pakistanis, all differences cease to exist.



And in normal days Indian soldiers shoot each other five times at least to use cellphone. 

http://www.royalnews.com.ng/2017/07/18/soldier-shoots-superior-after-reprimand-for-cell-phone-use/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OnlyTheTruth

snow lake said:


> yet we still have your land. carved out of the heart of india....don't wet your lungi my smelly neighbour.....you know we will never give up pakistan and the rest of Kashmir will be free


Says a frustrated Pakistani who will always be under the mercy of India. We control more areas of Kashmir than you do.

What we did in Hyderabad and Junagadh in months, your country could not do in Kashmir in 70 years.

You will forever be our b!tches till we control the headwaters of your rivers, forever begging..


----------



## ito

snow lake said:


> my dalat untoutachable smelly neighbour. clean your house out first. so I made a spelling mistake. notice both words were spelled identically.....heard of typo dippy? you are just peeved because the major and the jawaan got roasted



My dalat smelly friend...first understand Pakistan....then comment on India. By the way, your English is almost gibberish...write something that others understand...it took almost 5 min to understand what you want to convey.



Areesh said:


> There is no baloch cause. The fake movement sponsored and created by India now only exists on twitter and Indian TV studios.



I can understand from where you are coming...I will say the same of Kashmir...in fact majority of India believe that the so called Kashmir movement is fomented and funded by Pakistan. We see Kashmir cause as fake.


----------



## Areesh

ito said:


> I can understand from where you are coming...I will say the same of Kashmir...in fact majority of India believe that the so called Kashmir movement is fomented and funded by Pakistan. We see Kashmir cause as fake.



Kashmir cause is fake or not. At least it is well alive unlike the so called Baloch cause that is present more in India than in Quetta.


----------



## Windjammer

OnlyTheTruth said:


> Says a frustrated Pakistani who will always be under the mercy of India. We control more areas of Kashmir than you do.
> 
> What we did in Hyderabad and Junagadh in months, your country could not do in Kashmir in 70 years.
> 
> You will forever be our b!tches till we control the headwaters of your rivers, forever begging..


Crawling like cockroaches on Pakistani forums, desperate to gloat how mighty you creatures consider yourself which no one else gives two monkeys, you are on a short leash boy, the day India thinks about stopping the flow of water we will turn every river into Ganges floating with bodies....it's been clearly conveyed to Delhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Trango Towers

ito said:


> My dalat smelly friend...first understand Pakistan....then comment on India. By the way, your English is almost gibberish...write something that others understand...it took almost 5 min to understand what you want to convey.
> 
> 
> 
> I can understand from where you are coming...I will say the same of Kashmir...in fact majority of India believe that the so called Kashmir movement is fomented and funded by Pakistan. We see Kashmir cause as fake.



my English is gibberish but you understand it well enough..............your picture looks pathetic and you sh1t in the streets. that's india the rape capital of the world. The Kashmiri's are killing you because you are a vermin there. How many insurgencies do you have in the land of the untouchables? 
I guess you understand my English now don't you?


----------



## ito

Areesh said:


> Kashmir cause is fake or not. At least it is well alive unlike the so called Baloch cause that is present more in India than in Quetta.



More forces and people are killed in Balochistan, then in Kashmir...you can check the statistics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## third eye

DarX said:


> It matters because Indians have always been so dismissive of Islam that it is appropriate to call them out when they are openly plagiarizing.




India has equal or more Muslims than Pak, Urdu is one of our official languages . We can & will use words we wish to & are comfortable with.



DarX said:


> Nope it was supposed to be a fact. Isn't this a part of your concept of reincarnation, which is distinct from the concept of afterlife?



You have a lot to learn. Good luck


----------



## Windjammer

OnlyTheTruth said:


> When it comes to killing and maiming the Pakistanis, all differences cease to exist.


Last time you jokers tried, although you sat on your undernourished sorry a$$ for a whole year and ended up getting close to 2000 thousands killed and maimed.

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...thout-fighting-a-war/articleshow/45016284.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

ito said:


> More forces and people are killed in Balochistan, then in Kashmir...you can check the statistics.



Yeah by terrorists supported by India. That shows nothing but India is sponsoring terrorism against people of Balochistan.


----------



## OnlyTheTruth

Windjammer said:


> Crawling like cockroaches on Pakistani forums, desperate to gloat how mighty you creatures consider yourself which no one else gives two monkeys, you are on a short leash boy, the day India thinks about stopping the flow of water we will turn every river into Ganges floating with bodies....it's been clearly conveyed to Delhi.


Desperate attempt by the 'desert monkies' to salvage some pride outta nothing.. You are the one on a leash(read your rivers) and it's forever tightening around your necks. Pakistan's existence and well being is contingent on the benevolence bestowed by the Indian government. We control your life-lines, we are your overlords. Now buzz off, sissy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Trango Towers

OnlyTheTruth said:


> Desperate attempt by the 'desert monkies' to salvage some pride outta nothing.. You are the one on a leash(read your rivers) and it's forever tightening around your necks. Pakistan's existence and well being is contingent on the benevolence bestowed by the Indian government. We control your life-lines, we are your overlords. Now buzz off, sissy.


you calling him a desert monkey you cow piss drinking cow sh1t eating smelly toiletless indian Vermin.
you cant control your women who run to the border to get laid by real men when you Indians with small penis syndrome are busy raping your own sisters. now f off back to the slum you gay faggot.
WATCH HOW CRIES TO THE MODS. BUT THIS INDIAN IS OUR BITCH


----------



## OnlyTheTruth

snow lake said:


> you calling him a desert monkey you cow piss drinking cow sh1t eating smelly toiletless indian Vermin.
> you cant control your women who run to the border to get laid by real men when you Indians with small penis syndrome are busy raping your own sisters. now f off back to the slum you gay faggot.
> WATCH HOW CRIES TO THE MODS. BUT THIS INDIAN IS OUR BITCH


Oops..someone got triggered! 

Love the way how the teachers of the Pakistani trolls have ingrained some choicest words to their vocab. Examples: _cow, piss, smelly, toilet, monkey, penis, bitch etc

Why does all PDF trolls sing the same tune when owned is beyond my grasp. _

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer

OnlyTheTruth said:


> Desperate attempt by the 'desert monkies' to salvage some pride outta nothing.. You are the one on a leash(read your rivers) and it's forever tightening around your necks. Pakistan's existence and well being is contingent on the benevolence bestowed by the Indian government. We control your life-lines, we are your overlords. Now buzz off, sissy.


Hey slumdog scum, we know you creatures are brave sitting behind screens, punching your bravery into keywords, 
You losers have been getting your sarees in a twist for decades but it's Pakistan which repeatedly rubs your face in it.... get out of your pathetic mindset, when the time comes even minute kingdom like Nepal shows you the finger now crawl back under the rock where you belong loser.



snow lake said:


> *you calling him a desert monkey* you cow piss drinking cow sh1t eating smelly toiletless indian Vermin.
> you cant control your women who run to the border to get laid by real men when you Indians with small penis syndrome are busy raping your own sisters. now f off back to the slum you gay faggot.
> WATCH HOW CRIES TO THE MODS. BUT THIS INDIAN IS OUR BITCH


He is either insulting his own God or calling me his.... anything can be expected from these creatures.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OnlyTheTruth

Windjammer said:


> Hey slumdog scum, we know you creatures are brave sitting behind screens, punching your bravery into keywords,
> You losers have been getting your sarees in a twist for decades but it's Pakistan which repeatedly rubs your face in it.... get out of your pathetic mindset, when the time comes even minute kingdom like Nepal shows you the finger now crawl back under the rock where you belong loser.
> 
> 
> He is either insulting his own God or calling me his.... anything can be expected from these creatures.


Have you stopped climaxing yet!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Thetigerforces

Rollno21 said:


> Don't see you when your men get killed by terrorists


If Indians say the same thing about their soldiers they will talk about how heartless Indians are.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

OnlyTheTruth said:


> Have you stopped climaxing yet!!


Why do you people forget that this is an open public forum and not your living room. Pathetic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OnlyTheTruth

Windjammer said:


> Why do you people forget that this is an open public forum and not your living room. Pathetic.


Those are exactly my views too, after being subjected to a slew of personal and racial slurs from your and your sidekick @snow lake 's end.

I can only wish that you people don't behave in a similar vein with your family and friends in real life.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Areesh said:


> Gurkha is no problem. I hope it isn't another one of those rented nepalis.



They are originally Nepalese, just happen to be in India as well. Shame they are becoming cannon fodder for India.



OnlyTheTruth said:


> Fools like yourselves would never understand that the Indian Army is not stratified on the basis of caste, creed and ethnicity.
> 
> Not only the Indian army, the whole of India will rise in unison when it comes to the task of showing Pakistan it's rightful place.



Buddy, I live in UK and I do happen to interact with Gurkhas, They hate India with passion. 

There is a pattern being noted that these days majority of Indian army casualties in Kashmir are either Gurkhas, Sikhs and Muslims. The Hindu Sanghis and Bhakts, the RSS type are not much in firing line. 

And yes good luck in showing Pakistan its place. You will need that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sully3

OnlyTheTruth said:


> Desperate attempt by the 'desert monkies' to salvage some pride outta nothing.. You are the one on a leash(read your rivers) and it's forever tightening around your necks. Pakistan's existence and well being is contingent on the benevolence bestowed by the Indian government. We control your life-lines, we are your overlords. Now buzz off, sissy.


mods @waz @The Eagle 

indian poster constantly abusive check previous posts please


----------



## Areesh

Taimoor Khan said:


> They are originally Nepalese, just happen to be in India as well. Shame they are becoming cannon fodder for India.



Nah. In many cases most are not even from India.


----------



## Windjammer

OnlyTheTruth said:


> Those are exactly my views too, after being subjected to a slew of personal and racial slurs from your and your sidekick @snow lake 's end.
> 
> I can only wish that you people don't behave in a similar vein with your family and friends in real life.


This is a Pakistani forum and unlike the Indian forums which can ideally be described as zoos, you would find members from a wide range of communities here, American, Chinese, Russian, French, Arabs, Israelis, Iran, Bangladesh, to name a few, everyone gets on fine but it's always the likes of your kind who have issues with one kind or another simply because either you people never stop gloating or in most cases bring your Indian table manners to the forum. period.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OnlyTheTruth

Windjammer said:


> This is a Pakistani forum and unlike the Indian forums which can ideally be described as zoos, you would find members from a wide range of communities here, American, Chinese, Russian, French, Arabs, Israelis, Iran, Bangladesh, to name a few, everyone gets on fine but it's always the likes of your kind who have issues with one kind or another simply because either you people never stop gloating or in most cases bring your Indian table manners to the forum. period.


I know that your sense of false pride won't let you swallow the humble pie. 

But your and @snow lake 's slanderous posts breaking all norms of etiquette and civilised behaviour are there for every forum user to witness. PERIOD. 


P. S. Rest in peace, dear soldiers. We salute you for your sacrifice, valour and dedication.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## soundHound

So for 2 of ours, end of day count of roasted pigs will be 5. Kill them all IA, we need revenge.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/893117786951634944

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## noksss

RIP brave hearts Your death will be avenged by your fellow brave hearts shortly


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

3 piglets trapped , will be slaughtered soon. Reveng is on the way!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

OnlyTheTruth said:


> I know that your sense of false pride won't let you swallow the humble pie.
> 
> But your and @snow lake 's slanderous posts breaking all norms of etiquette and civilised behaviour are there for every forum user to witness. PERIOD.
> 
> 
> P. S. Rest in peace, dear soldiers. We salute you for your sacrifice, valour and dedication.


AS FAR AS SLANDER is concerned. you lot started the abuse. if you don't like it don't dish it out. when the mujahdeen freedom fighters of Kashmir are martyred you monkeys dance on the media celebrating. well payback is a bitch. you have lost the hearts and minds in Kashmir so now you have to pay the price in blood. tell the majoy and the jawaans family exactly what they died for and their wives mothers and children will not accept your behind the laptop bravado.


----------



## Hassan Guy

And obviously Indians don't care, they're fighting a war which can't be won.


----------



## Trango Towers

OnlyTheTruth said:


> Have you stopped climaxing yet!!


 has he climaxed................ohhhhhh @Windjammer ....windy Bhai you are the daddy of OnlyTheTruth. I knew you were a dark horse. so you have been some surgical strikes of your own



Hassan Guy said:


> And obviously Indians don't care, they're fighting a war which can't be won.


when you lose the indigenous population then victory is impossible. sooner or later you will back your bags and turn tail


----------



## Areesh

OnlyTheTruth said:


> We control your life-lines, we are your overlords. Now buzz off, sissy.



And this is what we do with our so called overlords.

http://www.deccanchronicle.com/nati...ed-2-indian-soldiers-senior-army-officer.html

Now what our so called overlord is going to do about it? Turn off our tap?? Go ahead do it.

We are already waiting for it for years. Premsagar of BSF waited for it for years and ended up losing his head. He even had a sagar in his name but your empty threats didn't materialize even then.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gulli

RIP


----------



## jaiind



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Trango Towers

jaiind said:


>


put the two dead rats killed today on the plaques as well

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaiind

snow lake said:


> put the two dead rats killed today on the plaques as well


after piglets


----------



## fitpOsitive

Zarvan said:


> An Army Major & a soldier martyred in a terrorist ambush in Shopian. Area cordoned off. Search for terrorists on. Another soldier injured


I am really sorry about the lives of those soldiers who lost their lives for their motherland, with full honesty. The real culprits are those, wearing dhotis and sitting in AC rooms away from the harsh realities of battle ground. Pakistani politicians, statesmen and civil society must work hard to bring those jackals out of their holes.


----------



## Trango Towers

jaiind said:


> after piglets


we couldn't careless about piglets..........but I am about to have a beef burger. you want one?


----------



## jaiind

snow lake said:


> we couldn't careless about piglets..........but I am about to have a beef burger. you want one?


here we re serving pork chops ,do you want to taste it along with your beef burger ??


----------



## Trango Towers

jaiind said:


> here we re serving pork chops ,do you want to taste it along with your beef burger ??


do you eat pork????? you might come back as a pig.

regarding pork chops and yes muslims can eat pork is some circumstances now go do your reseach as to when. we don't eat pigs cus they are dirty filthy animals full of worms.
you drink cow urine and smear your faces with cow dung. 

have a good evening. it was good educating you. now back to my burger.


----------



## Zee-shaun

Viva la resistance!


----------



## OnlyTheTruth

Areesh said:


> And this is what we do with our so called overlords.
> 
> http://www.deccanchronicle.com/nati...ed-2-indian-soldiers-senior-army-officer.html
> 
> Now what our so called overlord is going to do about it? Turn off our tap?? Go ahead do it.
> 
> We are already waiting for it for years. Premsagar of BSF waited for it for years and ended up losing his head. He even had a sagar in his name but your empty threats didn't materialize even then.


'Go ahead do this and that, and see how we retaliate' has always been the typical Pakistani response. It has been in the case of most rogue states. 

The bigger question is why? 

These nations use such empty rhetorics to impress upon their overwhelming opponents a grim picture of their insanity. These acts of insanity are undertaken in a desperate hope that they be taken seriously. 

So, when NK threatens her neighbours or Pakistan does the same with India, it banks on portraying itself as INSANE just so the other party pays heed. 

What do responsible countries do? What India has done in the Doka la confrontation with China. Firm in resolve, no posturing, and keeping the channels open for peaceful resolution.


----------



## jaiind

snow lake said:


> do you eat pork????? you might come back as a pig.
> 
> regarding pork chops and yes muslims can eat pork is some circumstances now go do your reseach as to when. we don't eat pigs cus they are dirty filthy animals full of worms.
> you drink cow urine and smear your faces with cow dung.
> 
> have a good evening. it was good educating you. now back to my burger.


 by eating cow!! you wont become holy cow  . if you are poor in arguments ppl like you always bring dung and urine of cows!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> RIP brave hearts......your ultimate sacrifice for your motherland wont be forgotten, revenge is on the way, more terrorists swines will be killed soon.


Brave heart word is not suitable for your troops. 
The resistance fighters against your forces are outnumbered, untrained and poorly armed still they are fighting against larger and privileged military.
So difference is in front of you.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Burhan Wani said:


> Brave heart word is not suitable for your troops.
> The resistance fighters against your forces are outnumbered, untrained and poorly armed still they are fighting against larger and privileged military.
> So difference is in front of you.


And a Pakistani should be the last person on this planet to tell me whats suitable for my troops or not!!!! I can have the same views for PA soldiers fighting the resistance fighters in baluchistan and northern areas of your country.


----------



## Trango Towers

jaiind said:


> by eating cow!! you wont become holy cow  . if you are poor in arguments ppl like you always bring dung and urine of cows!!


all that cow shit has got to your brain. enjoy


----------



## Burhan Wani

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> And a Pakistani should be the last person on this planet to tell me whats suitable for my troops or not!!!! I can have the same views for PA soldiers fighting the resistance fighters in baluchistan and northern areas of your country.


How Baluchistan militancy is related to it? The difference is in front of you gain, we have not blinded people of our country by pellet bullets. The freedom movement in Kashmir is purely indigenous and still they are fighting against larger military with courage.
So who is brave heart, 200 poorly armed militants or 1 million+ regular professional military.
A group who killed your army officer today have not experienced military training and commission still they managed some how to kill the waste of your country you are sending to foreign land.
Shame on you.


----------



## OnlyTheTruth

snow lake said:


> do you eat pork????? you might come back as a pig.
> 
> regarding pork chops and yes muslims can eat pork is some circumstances now go do your reseach as to when. we don't eat pigs cus they are dirty filthy animals full of worms.
> you drink cow urine and smear your faces with cow dung.
> 
> have a good evening. it was good educating you. now back to my burger.


You guys need an eye opener, when Bob Dylan says 'the old order is rapidly changing' you better believe it! 

I cook pork for my Muslim friends and they feed us beef, in the same kitchen using same utensils. We even eat from each other's plate, such camaraderie! Before you ask, no, no one is under any compulsions, we do not face any mortal threats. 

Maybe i will convince someone to join PDF, you may then know how much of a Muslim they really are. 

Both pork and beef can contain tapeworms, so cut the crap.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChennaiDude

AUz said:


> Last post said "martryed" which is very wrong
> 
> Hindu soldiers are not shaheed or martryed. It's an exclusively Islamic concept.
> 
> indian soldiers are just killed.
> 
> Hopefully indian media stops appropriating our Islamic concepts.
> 
> Thank you.


Islamic concepts and terms are not your property...No.....(Anyway..http://www.dictionary.com/browse/martyred)


----------



## diplomat7

Burhan Wani said:


> How Baluchistan militancy is related to it? The difference is in front of you gain, we have not blinded people of our country by pellet bullets. The freedom movement in Kashmir is purely indigenous and still they are fighting against larger military with courage.
> So who is brave heart, 200 poorly armed militants or 1 million+ regular professional military.
> A group who killed your army officer today have not experienced military training and commission still they managed some how to kill the waste of your country you are sending to foreign land.
> Shame on you.


You havent blinded them because they are gone from the earth altogether. Your media is fully controlled by the state and cannot afford to report such news. As can be evident from the border clashes none of the army deaths are reported in your media. I am sure Pakistani soldiers are not super humans where bullets cannot hit them. Nor indians are under humans that the bullets which they fire never reach the target. 

For the independence movement if it is indigenous then its our problem you should not be bothered. If you are please be ready for our nose being poked all over Pakistan. You speak Kashmir we will speak for breaking up Pakistan into multiple pieces. And trust, you have enough enemies, lesser geographical area, excessive funds with us to help them get that.


----------



## jaiind

snow lake said:


> all that cow shit has got to your brain. enjoy


apply tons of burnol where it hurts you


----------



## ChennaiDude

Amulet said:


> There is no concept of Shaheed or martyr in Hinduism


Who told you this is about Hinduism...India does not believe in this bogus TNT...There are enough Indians who follow the real version of Islam (Peaceful), peacefully in India.....Hope you are able to comprehend what I am trying to tell you.


----------



## Burhan Wani

diplomat7 said:


> You havent blinded them because they are gone from the earth altogether. Your media is fully controlled by the state and cannot afford to report such news. As can be evident from the border clashes none of the army deaths are reported in your media. I am sure Pakistani soldiers are not super humans where bullets cannot hit them. Nor indians are under humans that the bullets which they fire never reach the target.
> 
> For the independence movement if it is indigenous then its our problem you should not be bothered. If you are please be ready for our nose being poked all over Pakistan. You speak Kashmir we will speak for breaking up Pakistan into multiple pieces. And trust, you have enough enemies, lesser geographical area, excessive funds with us to help them get that.


I am a resident of Azad Jammu and Kashmir and it is my right to help my brothers across border under brutal occupation.
Pakistani media can be biased like other countries but why you are dragging them here in this discussion. Forget about Pakistan let us talk about KAshmir only.


----------



## Big Tank

Rot in hell oppressor

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## idune

indian troops are in occupied Kashmir to maintain indian occupation and commit genocide. Their demise *as indian occupation force* is always welcome news.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

OnlyTheTruth said:


> 'Go ahead do this and that, and see how we retaliate' has always been the typical Pakistani response. It has been in the case of most rogue states.
> 
> The bigger question is why?
> 
> These nations use such empty rhetorics to impress upon their overwhelming opponents a grim picture of their insanity. These acts of insanity are undertaken in a desperate hope that they be taken seriously.
> 
> So, when NK threatens her neighbours or Pakistan does the same with India, it banks on portraying itself as INSANE just so the other party pays heed.
> 
> What do responsible countries do? What India has done in the Doka la confrontation with China. Firm in resolve, no posturing, and keeping the channels open for peaceful resolution.



Talk is cheap bharati. You don't do anything and only losers like you come on Pakistani forums and websites giving empty threats to Pakistanis. And that is the only thing you are capable to do since we can f*ck you over several times and you know that. We are no North Korea and you are no USA. Don't even think of your shitty self to be USA or something near to that. You were threatening to stop our water. Well guess what? Go ahead do it. We can do several more premsagar and paramjit in case you need some motivation to stop our water. Just tell us. 

As for Doklam. China would get control of that area sooner or later. Mark my words. Doklam would go back to China. You would take all your responsible state thingy and shove it where sun doesn't shine. China would get its territory. You don't even have any other option here. Just because you didn't get as$ whipped like you normally get at LOC doesn't mean you have succeeded. The result would be the same as I said. So cut your celebrations. And realize your auqat.



OnlyTheTruth said:


> I cook pork for my Muslim friends



Shows the kind of morons you and your "Muslim" friends are. Don't expect everyone else to be morons like you and your friends.


----------



## OnlyTheTruth

idune said:


> indian troops are in occupied Kashmir to maintain indian occupation and commit genocide. Their demise *as indian occupation force* is always welcome news.


Operation searchlight was genocide, not this farce in Kashmir promoted by Pakistan. You would have known the meaning of genocide had you lost someone to it, dear Bangla friend.



Areesh said:


> Talk is cheap bharati. You don't do anything and only losers like you come on Pakistani forums and websites giving empty threats to Pakistanis. And that is the only thing you are capable to do since we can f*ck you over several times and you know that. We are no North Korea and you are no USA. Don't even think of your shitty self to be USA or something near to that. You were threatening to stop our water. Well guess what? Go ahead do it. We can do several more premsagar and paramjit in case you need some motivation to stop our water. Just tell us.
> 
> As for Doklam. China would get control of that area sooner or later. Mark my words. Doklam would go back to China. You would take all your responsible state thingy and shove it where sun doesn't shine. China would get its territory. You don't even have any other option here. Just because you didn't get as$ whipped like you normally get at LOC doesn't mean you have succeeded. The result would be the same as I said. So cut your celebrations. And realize your auqat.
> 
> 
> 
> Shows the kind of morons you and your "Muslim" friends are. Don't expect everyone else to be morons like you and your friends.


We are the product of the changing times. We will reform obsolete belief systems. And pass it on to our next generation. We will mend broken fences, rebuild our house one brick at a time.


----------



## Areesh

OnlyTheTruth said:


> We are the product of the changing times. We will reform obsolete belief systems. And pass it on to our next generation. We will mend broken fences, rebuild our house one brick at a time.



What you do is fabrication and fabrication is not in our blood or culture. We know you well. And all the drama and lies you propagate. Don't think you can fool us here with same cr@p that you fool people in India.


----------



## DarX

third eye said:


> India has equal or more Muslims than Pak, Urdu is one of our official languages . We can & will use words we wish to & are comfortable with.



Use any word you like, but don't claim something you are not, and that includes martyrdom when your religion says that you are coming back to Earth after death.



third eye said:


> You have a lot to learn. Good luck



It seems as if you don't know anything about this either.



OnlyTheTruth said:


> Operation searchlight was genocide, not this farce in Kashmir promoted by Pakistan. You would have known the meaning of genocide had you lost someone to it, dear Bangla friend.



Operation Searchlight is a part of history now. We learnt our lessons and so we accept the independence of Bangladesh with open arms.

But this is something Indians can't understand. They are still hung up on the mythology of India as a super power and Akhand Bharat.



diplomat7 said:


> You havent blinded them because they are gone from the earth altogether. Your media is fully controlled by the state and cannot afford to report such news. As can be evident from the border clashes none of the army deaths are reported in your media. I am sure Pakistani soldiers are not super humans where bullets cannot hit them. Nor indians are under humans that the bullets which they fire never reach the target.
> 
> For the independence movement if it is indigenous then its our problem you should not be bothered. If you are please be ready for our nose being poked all over Pakistan. You speak Kashmir we will speak for breaking up Pakistan into multiple pieces. And trust, you have enough enemies, lesser geographical area, excessive funds with us to help them get that.



The only people Modi has succeeded in fooling is Indians themselves.

Difference between IOK and Baluchistan;

1. Civilian protesters - Only in IOK
2. Civilians protecting rebels - Only in IOK
3. Strict curfews - Only in IOK
4. Phone service blocked - Only in IOK
5. Internet blocked - Only in IOK
6. Civilian casualties - Only in IOK
7. Bomb blasts by hidden militants on civilians - Only in Baluchistan, NOT in IOK
8. Non-existent voter turnout - Only in IOK
9. Civilians buried in ENEMY country flags - Only in IOK
10. Nation calling for more killings - Only Indians for IOK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OnlyTheTruth

DarX said:


> Use any word you like, but don't claim something you are not, and that includes martyrdom when your religion says that you are coming back to Earth after death.
> 
> 
> 
> It seems as if you don't know anything about this either.
> 
> 
> 
> Operation Searchlight is a part of history now. We learnt our lessons and so we accept the independence of Bangladesh with open arms.
> 
> But this is something Indians can't understand. They are still hung up on the mythology of India as a super power and Akhand Bharat.


I am not qualified enough to answer your query on 'akhand bharat' but i can tell you that the boundaries of present day India have been clearly delineated and there cannot be any two ways about it.


----------



## Trango Towers

jaiind said:


> apply tons of burnol where it hurts you


I am having a beef burger.....yum yum. I burnt you mama


----------



## Areesh

snow lake said:


> I am having a beef burger.....yum yum. I burnt you mama



Try burger lab and burger o clock if you are in Karachi. It is worth it.


----------



## DarX

OnlyTheTruth said:


> I am not qualified enough to answer your query on 'akhand bharat' but i can tell you that the boundaries of present day India have been clearly delineated and there cannot be any two ways about it.



Unfortunately many in India still are fixated on it and all of this hostility stems from this single point;

http://indianexpress.com/article/explained/rss-akhand-bharat/

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...te-one-day-says-ram-madhav/article8031920.ece


----------



## Trango Towers

OnlyTheTruth said:


> You guys need an eye opener, when Bob Dylan says 'the old order is rapidly changing' you better believe it!
> 
> I cook pork for my Muslim friends and they feed us beef, in the same kitchen using same utensils. We even eat from each other's plate, such camaraderie! Before you ask, no, no one is under any compulsions, we do not face any mortal threats.
> 
> Maybe i will convince someone to join PDF, you may then know how much of a Muslim they really are.
> 
> Both pork and beef can contain tapeworms, so cut the crap.



yes smart *** all meat can contain tape worms. but why is pork so dangerous. they teach you this in basic biology at school. read up and come back. pigs are the only animals in the west that are bleed why? so you cut the crap. first learn then speak.
re your friends being muslims. I think the only friend you have is your right hand....now go play with it



Areesh said:


> Try burger lab and burger o clock if you are in Karachi. It is worth it.


Islamabad bro. amazing place.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OnlyTheTruth

snow lake said:


> yes smart *** all meat can contain tape worms. but why is pork so dangerous. they teach you this in basic biology at school. read up and come back. pigs are the only animals in the west that are bleed why? so you cut the crap. first learn then speak.
> re your friends being muslims. I think the only friend you have is your right hand....now go play with it
> 
> 
> Islamabad bro. amazing place.


Whatever school you are referring to here consider me its headmaster. We are the ones treating your patients from Pakistan and Bangladesh, so just take our word for it. 

But it's indeed true that i don't have the slightest hint of what is being passed on as biology in your country!



DarX said:


> Unfortunately many in India still are fixated on it and all of this hostility stems from this single point;
> 
> http://indianexpress.com/article/explained/rss-akhand-bharat/
> 
> http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...te-one-day-says-ram-madhav/article8031920.ece


As i have already said friend i am not the right person to talk to about these things, i don't have the slightest idea.


----------



## Trango Towers

OnlyTheTruth said:


> Whatever school you are referring to here consider me its headmaster. We are the ones treating your patients from Pakistan and Bangladesh, so just take our word for it.
> 
> But it's indeed true that i don't have the slightest hint of what is being passed on as biology in your country!



head master..............more like dick (penis)head


----------



## OnlyTheTruth

snow lake said:


> head master..............more like dick (penis)head


Bravo, son! You are making your country proud.


----------



## Trango Towers

OnlyTheTruth said:


> Bravo, son! You are making your country proud.


I am not your son you smelling untouchable indian vermin.
even your parents cried when you were born.


----------



## OnlyTheTruth

snow lake said:


> I am not your son you smelling untouchable indian vermin.
> even your parents cried when you were born.


You are quite a simpleton, aren't you, to take things that literally.. 

Don't worry i won't call for the mods, unless they intervene _suo moto. 

You are free to use some more expletives of your choice. 
_
My only intention is to let the forum users of other nationalities know the real face of the average Pakistani troll.


----------



## Trango Towers

OnlyTheTruth said:


> Bravo, son! You are making your country proud.





OnlyTheTruth said:


> You are quite a simpleton, aren't you, to take things that literally..
> 
> Don't worry i won't call for the mods, unless they intervene _suo moto.
> 
> You are free to use some more expletives of your choice.
> _
> My only intention is to let the forum users of other nationalities know the real face of the average Pakistani troll.


no no ..........you Indians start but then go running to the mods......jog on
all nationalities know that india is full of rapists. they know your real face. enjoy your evening


----------



## OnlyTheTruth

snow lake said:


> no no ..........you Indians start but then go running to the mods......jog on
> all nationalities know that india is full of rapists. they know your real face. enjoy your evening


I need no moderators to validate my arguments. Your stupidity has been brought to the fore by your own efforts. My job here is done. Thank you and good night..


----------



## atya

paritosh said:


> You islamic concepts are from a tribal area in a dessert. your words, your script your culture is a mix of ideas that either were forced down your throat or were adopted.
> There is nothing yours in islam, you merely liked the ideology and adopted it. Try filling a patent to mark your turf.
> 
> 
> Time like these I cringe at my country not taking up the Baloch cause in full fervor.


Keep your filthy views to yourself. Islam teaches me to respect other beliefs and religious practices so I'm not going to say anything in regards to yours. You have been reported


----------



## third eye

DarX said:


> Use any word you like, but don't claim something you are not, and that includes martyrdom when your religion says that you are coming back to Earth after death.



Martyr Meaning : a person who is killed because of their religious or other beliefs.

Old English _martir_, via ecclesiastical Latin from Greek _martur_ ‘witness’ (in Christian use, ‘martyr’).

Origin






Now, what ails you ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

indian Al-Cowda brigade going nuts over loosing control indian occupation on Kashmir. But IOK is no longer a bilateral issue but an international one. Therefore, NO MATTER how desperate indian monkey dance gets, NO ONE will shed tears for demise of indian occupying and genocidal force. indians can sleep on it.


----------



## third eye

idune said:


> indian Al-Cowda brigade going nuts over loosing control indian occupation on Kashmir. But IOK is no longer a bilateral issue but an international one. Therefore, NO MATTER how desperate indian monkey dance gets, NO ONE will shed tears for demise of indian occupying and genocidal force. indians can sleep on it.


Genius, how is it not a bi lateral issue ?

Why should we give a flying sausage for what anyone thinks ?


----------



## Taimur Khurram

AUz said:


> Last post said "martryed" which is very wrong
> 
> Hindu soldiers are not shaheed or martryed. It's an exclusively Islamic concept.
> 
> indian soldiers are just killed.
> 
> Hopefully indian media stops appropriating our Islamic concepts.
> 
> Thank you.



Not killed, exterminated.



ito said:


> How many will you kill....we are 1.32 billion people.



As many as necessary, until Kashmir is free.



third eye said:


> Does Islam and / or Pakistan have a patent on words or actions ? India has the same if not more number of Muslims as Pakistan does.



Wrong, Hindustan has less Muslims.


----------



## Trango Towers

OnlyTheTruth said:


> I need no moderators to validate my arguments. Your stupidity has been brought to the fore by your own efforts. My job here is done. Thank you and good night..


you couldn't validate your way out of the toilet.............oooops my fault you don't have those oh supa pawa Indian hero. NOT


----------



## ito

dsr478 said:


> As many as necessary, until Kashmir is free.



Also remember we not only are willing to die for our motherland, but also will kill the enemy without remorse..and as many as we could.


----------



## OnlyTheTruth

snow lake said:


> you couldn't validate your way out of the toilet.............oooops my fault you don't have those oh supa pawa Indian hero. NOT


There is definitely something wrong with your pathetic existence if belittling others aids in the enhancement of your bruised ego.

And yes, it is a sweeping generalisation applicable to most Pakistani users on PDF.


----------



## paritosh

atya said:


> Keep your filthy views to yourself. Islam teaches me to respect other beliefs and religious practices so I'm not going to say anything in regards to yours. You have been reported


Your lack of comprehension skills is baffling. 
Read my post again, it has got nothing to do with islam. Pakistanis staking a claim on Islam, arabic culture and words as their own is what I am trying to highlight.
Don't need your respect, for the sake of the forum, respond instead of reacting.


----------



## DarX

third eye said:


> Martyr Meaning : a person who is killed because of their religious or other beliefs.
> 
> Old English _martir_, via ecclesiastical Latin from Greek _martur_ ‘witness’ (in Christian use, ‘martyr’).
> 
> Origin
> View attachment 415933
> 
> 
> Now, what ails you ?



And the point of your post wassss? It seems more like an own goal than anything else to me as you've proven my point.


----------



## Trango Towers

OnlyTheTruth said:


> There is definitely something wrong with your pathetic existence if belittling others aids in the enhancement of your bruised ego.
> 
> And yes, it is a sweeping generalisation applicable to most Pakistani users on PDF.




funny isn't it..........you abuse and its ok. when we hit you back its belittling other. Indian tamasha. if you don't like it don't dish it out then people will be better to you. until then enjoy.

why are you here. if you don't like it p1ss off. you don't see me on indian forums? but then again you Indians are infatuated with us Pakistanis arnt you


----------



## Taimur Khurram

ito said:


> Also remember we not only are willing to die for our motherland, but also will kill the enemy without remorse..and as many as we could.



Want to keep your motherland safe? Leave Kashmir.


----------



## paritosh

snow lake said:


> Baloch cause I dead. when the traitor left for india the people laid down their arms in droves realising the enemy was causing the problems. Baloch are patriots.


Passion, funds and an international voice is what most separatist movements need.
the Baloch cause would have been difficult to handle had funds and an international voice been extended to the Balochis.



Amulet said:


> There is no concept of Shaheed or martyr in Hinduism, You people borrow this concepts from Islam and Christianity.
> 
> 
> They people who developed Urdu rejected you and bring this language to Pakistan.


Veergati is what the sanskrit word is



DarX said:


> Don't fool yourself by thinking that the Indian state has not tried its hardest to stoke a Baloch insurgency. The only difference is that there is no genuine demand and so India had failed.


Not sure about the demand part. Will not comment, some believe there is, others would want India to create such a demand. Since the world attention has not been captivated by the Balochi cause yet, not enough information is available.


----------



## Yerusalem 4880 Kms

paritosh said:


> Veergati is what the sanskrit word is


Veergati means milestone of bravery not Shahadat OK.


----------



## OnlyTheTruth

snow lake said:


> funny isn't it..........you abuse and its ok. when we hit you back its belittling other. Indian tamasha. if you don't like it don't dish it out then people will be better to you. until then enjoy.
> 
> why are you here. if you don't like it p1ss off. you don't see me on indian forums? but then again you Indians are infatuated with us Pakistanis arnt you


Says the imbecile who can't even concoct a sentence without the aid of an expletive or two. Buzz off, moron.


----------



## paritosh

Amulet said:


> Veergati means milestone of bravery not Shahadat OK.


Veergati ko prapt hona is how it is used.


----------



## Trango Towers

OnlyTheTruth said:


> Says the imbecile who can't even concoct a sentence without the aid of an expletive or two. Buzz off, moron.


well now you have straightened out haven't you. but when you started all this you should have thought first. simple ... if you don't want to be abused don't abuse

as for your statement '*Buzz off, moron' *do you really want a reply? then you will cry again. I will let this one go. one more and I will rip into you. your choice


----------



## OnlyTheTruth

snow lake said:


> well now you have straightened out haven't you. but when you started all this you should have thought first. simple ... if you don't want to be abused don't abuse
> 
> as for your statement '*Buzz off, moron' *do you really want a reply? then you will cry again. I will let this one go. one more and I will rip into you. your choice


Go ahead and show your pedigree. Rip it all out!


----------



## Trango Towers

OnlyTheTruth said:


> Go ahead and show your pedigree. Rip it all out!


how old are you? 5 ? grow up else you will be slapped again and then cry as you have been doing. best move on


----------



## ito

dsr478 said:


> Want to keep your motherland safe? Leave Kashmir.



my motherland includes Kas Kashmir. It is like saying you to leave Pakistan.


----------



## Taimur Khurram

ito said:


> Kashmir is my motherland.



Judging by who you support I doubt it.


----------



## OnlyTheTruth

snow lake said:


> how old are you? 5 ? grow up else you will be slapped again and then cry as you have been doing. best move on


If you have finally decided to move on that is fine by me. There is only so much humiliation and embarrassment one can endure..


----------



## ito

Ex


dsr478 said:


> Judging by who you support I doubt it.



I say....think about making enmity with a country that is 6 times larger and 8 times more resourceful. Remember 1971?


----------



## Grevion

dsr478 said:


> Want to keep your motherland safe? Leave Kashmir.


Want to keep Pakistan safe? Forget Kashmir.


----------



## Taimur Khurram

Grevion said:


> Want to keep Pakistan safe? Forget Kashmir.



Want to keep Hindustan safe? Forget Kashmir.



ito said:


> Ex
> 
> 
> I say....think about making enmity with a country that is 6 times larger and 8 times more resourceful. Remember 1971?



Remember 1947? 1965? 1999? 

140 nukes are enough to demolish Hindustan.


----------



## Grevion

dsr478 said:


> Want to keep Hindustan safe? Forget Kashmir.


I don't know how this post of yours is different from what you said above.... Or you just replied for the sake of replying?

Never mind Hindustan is safe and here to stay, a tiny country in our west doesn't make that much of a difference.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OnlyTheTruth

Why is it always that the failed states/rogue nations like Pakistan and NK threaten their neighbors with preemptive nuclear strike at the slightest hint of discord.

Probably because portraying themselves as _insane _is the only way for these shameless countries to be taken seriously by the world.


----------



## ito

dsr478 said:


> Want to keep Hindustan safe? Forget Kashmir.
> 
> 
> 
> Remember 1947? 1965? 1999?
> 
> 140 nukes are enough to demolish Hindustan.


 
Without Kashmir...there is no Hindustan...So yes we are ready for nukes too...but no compromise on sovereignty of India.


----------



## Trango Towers

OnlyTheTruth said:


> If you have finally decided to move on that is fine by me. There is only so much humiliation and embarrassment one can endure..


you know you Indians have no shame.............when someone gives you a way out you still bitch. but I guess that's what being indian is all about. back to the topic. the major and the jawaan are dead. good riddance to two occupiers.


----------



## diplomat7

Burhan Wani said:


> I am a resident of Azad Jammu and Kashmir and it is my right to help my brothers across border under brutal occupation.
> Pakistani media can be biased like other countries but why you are dragging them here in this discussion. Forget about Pakistan let us talk about KAshmir only.


Your brothers are not under brutal occupation. it is you who have made them into brutal occupation with the fake dreams of ummah and chummah which get broken at the very incident of any south asian landing on middle east. 

it is you guys who never let any infrastructure to be developed in kashmir or try to keep the state on the boil. Who lost when the protests were going on when the schools were closed fuelled by your brethren pakistanis. And dont tell me its indigeneous your bretheren have a guy named masood azhar under there protection who openly calls for the voilence against india and has admitted to it. 

If you really wanna help than help, stop creating trouble for the kashmiris. Stop selling this dream of ummah chummah to them cuz cut the crap kashmir leaving india. Not going to happen till the death of last "freedom fighter". So if you really want good life for your brothers stop this madness.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DarX

paritosh said:


> Passion, funds and an international voice is what most separatist movements need.
> the Baloch cause would have been difficult to handle had funds and an international voice been extended to the Balochis.
> 
> 
> Veergati is what the sanskrit word is
> 
> 
> Not sure about the demand part. Will not comment, some believe there is, others would want India to create such a demand. Since the world attention has not been captivated by the Balochi cause yet, not enough information is available.



Please read the following articles. The Balochistan civil war was caused by the actions of Zulfiqar Ali Bhutto, who had become a dictator and due to his over sized ego, he trampled on any one he saw as a competitor. This is why he dismissed a rival Balochistan state government and imprisoned their sardars in 1973. As the Baloch and Pakhtuns have a tradition of engaging in blood feuds, this is what started their fight against the Pakistan government in that era. However, it had subsided by 1977 and has only lingered on in name till now. Only a couple of the Sardars are engaged in it while living outside Pakistan and having the support of India.Otherwise, 99% of Baloch identify themselves as Pakistanis.

https://www.dawn.com/news/797637

https://www.dawn.com/news/759871

http://nation.com.pk/blogs/03-Apr-2015/zulfiqar-ali-bhutto-the-forgotten-villain-of-balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## paritosh

DarX said:


> Please read the following articles. The Balochistan civil war was caused by the actions of Zulfiqar Ali Bhutto, who had become a dictator and due to his over sized ego, he trampled on any one he saw as a competitor. This is why he dismissed a rival Balochistan state government and imprisoned their sardars in 1973. As the Baloch and Pakhtuns have a tradition of engaging in blood feuds, this is what started their fight against the Pakistan government in that era. However, it had subsided by 1977 and has only lingered on in name till now. Only a couple of the Sardars are engaged in it while living outside Pakistan and having the support of India.Otherwise, 99% of Baloch identify themselves as Pakistanis.
> 
> https://www.dawn.com/news/797637
> 
> https://www.dawn.com/news/759871
> 
> http://nation.com.pk/blogs/03-Apr-2015/zulfiqar-ali-bhutto-the-forgotten-villain-of-balochistan


As is the case with most insurgent movements. The ones who flock out of the country end -up setting two phenomenon in motion:
a. Their purpose in life amounts to generating awareness about the conditions back-home
b. They lose connect with ground realities of any improvements that might have happened while they have been out

Similar phenomena has been seen with the Khalistani movement, the condition in Punjab has improved but voices of some Canadian and UK sikhs are still singing the same old song.

Regarding the Baloch movement, there is not enough neutral media reporting to be certain of how things stand unlike Kashmir.


----------



## atya

paritosh said:


> Your lack of comprehension skills is baffling.
> Read my post again, it has got nothing to do with islam. Pakistanis staking a claim on Islam, arabic culture and words as their own is what I am trying to highlight.
> Don't need your respect, for the sake of the forum, respond instead of reacting.



You have a very short lived memory. It's best that you read your own message again. You were referencing Islam, saying that it comes from the dessert etc. Don't have time to waste on twats like you.



paritosh said:


> As is the case with most insurgent movements. The ones who flock out of the country end -up setting two phenomenon in motion:
> a. Their purpose in life amounts to generating awareness about the conditions back-home
> b. They lose connect with ground realities of any improvements that might have happened while they have been out
> 
> Similar phenomena has been seen with the Khalistani movement, the condition in Punjab has improved but voices of some Canadian and UK sikhs are still singing the same old song.
> 
> Regarding the Baloch movement, there is not enough neutral media reporting to be certain of how things stand unlike Kashmir.


Baloch movement  

We invite you to come to Pakistan and witness the movement yourself.


----------



## paritosh

atya said:


> You have a very short lived memory. It's best that you read your own message again. You were referencing Islam, saying that it comes from the dessert etc. Don't have time to waste on twats like you.
> 
> 
> Baloch movement
> 
> We invite you to come to Pakistan and witness the movement yourself.


Islam does come from the desert, I can't imagine how anybody can dispute that.
Calling people names when you don't agree to their view-point is real mature of you, I am not going to indulge.


----------



## DarX

diplomat7 said:


> Your brothers are not under brutal occupation. it is you who have made them into brutal occupation with the fake dreams of ummah and chummah which get broken at the very incident of any south asian landing on middle east.
> 
> it is you guys who never let any infrastructure to be developed in kashmir or try to keep the state on the boil. Who lost when the protests were going on when the schools were closed fuelled by your brethren pakistanis. And dont tell me its indigeneous your bretheren have a guy named masood azhar under there protection who openly calls for the voilence against india and has admitted to it.
> 
> If you really wanna help than help, stop creating trouble for the kashmiris. Stop selling this dream of ummah chummah to them cuz cut the crap kashmir leaving india. Not going to happen till the death of last "freedom fighter". So if you really want good life for your brothers stop this madness.



You can continue to fool yourself but that will not change the reality. Indian apathy for Kashmir is defined by this picture;

http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...dation-card/story-iYbtHFUy3GZhZIRP26j4UN.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taimur Khurram

ito said:


> Without Kashmir...there is no Hindustan...So yes we are ready for nukes too...but no compromise on sovereignty of India.



Few decades back, people would have said the same thing about Sindh or Punjab, but look at that now...



Grevion said:


> I don't know how this post of yours is different from what you said above.... Or you just replied for the sake of replying?
> 
> Never mind Hindustan is safe and here to stay, a tiny country in our west doesn't make that much of a difference.



Funny considering how many soldiers you've put on our border, and just how much military equipment you've had to buy just to deal with us. 

I'd say we make a pretty big difference, given our 140 nukes, 600k active troops and all.


----------



## diplomat7

DarX said:


> You can continue to fool yourself but that will not change the reality. Indian apathy for Kashmir is defined by this picture;
> =
> 
> View attachment 416009


i am sure you would have been ok if the army would have opened fire on the stone pelting brothers. oh yes would have served your propaganda.


----------



## DarX

diplomat7 said:


> i am sure you would have been ok if the army would have opened fire on the stone pelting brothers. oh yes would have served your propaganda.



Have you been living under a rock? The Indian army has ALREADY opened fire and blinded thousands of Kashmiri civilians. But the utter lack of connection between the Indian people and Kashmiris is the reason why you only think about this in terms of propaganda and land, and not the genuine demands of the Kashmiris. Please take a look at the following pictures of the innocent Kashmiris that have been maimed and blinded by the brutality of your repression;


----------



## diplomat7

DarX said:


> Have you been living under a rock? The Indian army has ALREADY opened fire and blinded thousands of Kashmiri civilians. But the utter lack of connection between the Indian people and Kashmiris is the reason why you only think about this in terms of propaganda and land, and not the genuine demands of the Kashmiris. Please take a look at the following pictures of the innocent Kashmiris that have been maimed and blinded by the brutality of your repression;
> 
> View attachment 416505
> View attachment 416506
> View attachment 416507
> View attachment 416508
> View attachment 416509
> View attachment 416510
> View attachment 416511


Well at least they are alive. Had it been Pakistan and Russia they would have just vanished. Who the hell asked them to protest in a curfew. Which parent in the sane mind sends their children to protest when they know it is going to turn voilent. No parent but definetly a parent infected with a sick ideology. I guess next time real guns should be given to the soldiers i am sure none of these men or women would be protesting.

The thing is you know it because of Indian media only. Had it been Pakistan you would have been an ostrich with no information available.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DarX

diplomat7 said:


> Well at least they are alive. Had it been Pakistan and Russia they would have just vanished. Who the hell asked them to protest in a curfew. Which parent in the sane mind sends their children to protest when they know it is going to turn voilent. No parent but definetly a parent infected with a sick ideology. I guess next time real guns should be given to the soldiers i am sure none of these men or women would be protesting.
> 
> The thing is you know it because of Indian media only. Had it been Pakistan you would have been an ostrich with no information available.



What is wrong with you Indians? "At least they are alive"? So you think blasting their faces and blinding them is slight abuse? This is the problem with Indian people. You have no connection to the people of Kashmir. You are only greedy for their land and that is it. This is why you will loose Kashmir.


----------



## diplomat7

DarX said:


> What is wrong with you Indians? "At least they are alive"? So you think blasting their faces and blinding them is slight abuse? This is the problem with Indian people. You have no connection to the people of Kashmir. You are only greedy for their land and that is it. This is why you will loose Kashmir.


IT is still humane for what would have happened to them if they were in Pakistan or Russia or that matter of fact in China. Try doing same in China.


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*Mental stress, Every year more than 100 soldiers were killed in India (Govt Report)

*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DarX

diplomat7 said:


> IT is still humane for what would have happened to them if they were in Pakistan or Russia or that matter of fact in China. Try doing same in China.



It is not hard to see why Kashmiris demand freedom from a country and separation from a people that has no social connection to them.


----------



## AsianLion

The new young generation freedom fighters know where and what to hit in India.


----------



## Trango Towers

AsianUnion said:


> The new young generation freedom fighters know where and what to hit in India.


No they don't 
If they did then they would be hitting mumbai stock market and bridges across motorways and railways junctions. Telecom towers. Cause so much disruption that the Indian state has to take notice. In war one must be fluid like water. This is war.


----------



## kinsr

snow lake said:


> No they don't
> If they did then they would be hitting mumbai stock market and bridges across motorways and railways junctions. Telecom towers. Cause so much disruption that the Indian state has to take notice. In war one must be fluid like water. This is war.



Try it... we will straight away blame Pakistan for this attack, even if done by local Kashmiris. Will give India optimum reasons to start retaliatory actions against Pakistan. India has long back defined the red lines since 2009, you hit mainland India, be ready for a retaliation in Pakistan. So far US has mediated between India-Pakistan, so that it doesn't hamper US ops in Afghanistan, now that cover has gone for Pakistan. Owing to retaliations from India, Pakistan will be forced to escalate the war. Now you are a better judge of your own situation, if you can/want to escalate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

kinsr said:


> Try it... we will straight away blame Pakistan for this attack, even if done by local Kashmiris. Will give India optimum reasons to start retaliatory actions against Pakistan. India has long back defined the red lines since 2009, you hit mainland India, be ready for a retaliation in Pakistan. So far US has mediated between India-Pakistan, so that it doesn't hamper US ops in Afghanistan, now that cover has gone for Pakistan. Owing to retaliations from India, Pakistan will be forced to escalate the war. Now you are a better judge of your own situation, if you can/want to escalate.


So what....blaming and doing something arevtwo different things...
Remember you put a million men on the border and they chickened out. Nothing new


----------



## Amavous

Now confirmed officially, All 5 Dead


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256778870021255168
2 senior Indian Army officers, one police officer, and at least 2 Indian soldiers got trapped in the infrastructure where militants were holed up and have lost contact with their team for some time now. Worst is being feared. #Handwara


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256616506437353473

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256614742975709186

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Goenitz

what is an estimate of number of FFighters in valley?


----------



## Amavous

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256621296277811201

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Champion_Usmani

More of such attacks needed, in order to bleed the terrorist occupier to death.

*Kashmir issue will not be settled by means of speeches & majority decisions but by iron & blood.
*
German Chancellor Otto von Bismarck said "The great questions of the day will not be settled by means of speeches and majority decisions … but by iron and blood."

Reactions: Like Like:
26


----------



## Foxtrot Delta

Kashmiris putting up a fight to Indian scum aweosme. Kill more of em.

Pakistani army also sending loads to hell every day on loc as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
24


----------



## pakpride00090

Amavous said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256621296277811201



So 2 killed on borders and 3 killed inside.. 

Good going.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Areesh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256616506437353473
My fingers are also crossed

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## PakFactor

Champion_Usmani said:


> More of such attacks needed, in order to bleed the terrorist occupier to death.
> 
> *Kashmir issue will not be settled by means of speeches & majority decisions but by iron & blood.
> *
> German Chancellor Otto von Bismarck said "The great questions of the day will not be settled by means of speeches and majority decisions … but by iron and blood."



Bismarck legacy should be a read for anyone entering politics in Pakistan. Fierce nationalist and forward thinker.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xeuss

Goenitz said:


> what is an estimate of number of FFighters in valley?



Reports cite no more than 150.


----------



## Champion_Usmani

Areesh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256616506437353473
> My fingers are also crossed




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256537933793935360

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NeonNinja

Killed


----------



## Agha Sher

How is it possible for senior military officers to be in the same complex as freedom fighters?

What kind of incompetence is this?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

India was enjoying recently losses of our Jawans in Wazristan it was time they start getting ruthless answer

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256617265669083137

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SIPRA

Amavous said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256621296277811201



The tweet is not opening.


----------



## Agha Sher

Truly a day for the oppressed Kashmiris to rejoice!

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## NeonNinja

Updated the title both KIA

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256625672165916672

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Amavous

SIPRA said:


> The tweet is not opening.


CNN18 deleted the tweet, Here is another screengrab from their channel.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256627119876182023

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## PakSword

Agha Sher said:


> How is it possible for senior military officers to be in the same complex as freedom fighters?
> 
> What kind of incompetence is this?


They unleashed hell on the building.. like there's no tomorrow... even after the retaliatory fire stopped for several minutes.. 

Once they were sure that everyone has died inside, the senior officers went in for photo session.. only to find their death.

There's very little chance of officers coming out alive because Mujahideen know in any case they are gone.. so why not kill the occupiers of their land before they go. Mujahideen seldom negotiate. In fact I have never heard of any incident where Mujahideen negotiated. However, as per some sources, IA is frantically trying to contact Mujahideen to offer them something in return of safe evacuation of the officers.. 

Lets see what happens.

I like when Indian media calls Kashmiris "Pakistani militants". Of course they are our nationals al of them.. all the residents of IOJK.. Their land has been occupied by you Indian rascals.

Reactions: Like Like:
24


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256626971548643329

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PakSword

Champion_Usmani said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256626971548643329


It would be an awesome news if they don't find a single body inside.. 

But then they will kill any random Kashmiri to calm down the media.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## notorious_eagle

PakSword said:


> They unleashed hell on the building.. like there's no tomorrow... even after the retaliatory fire stopped for several minutes..
> 
> Once they were sure that everyone has died inside, the senior officers went in for photo session.. only to find their death.
> 
> There's very little chance of officers coming out alive because Mujahideen know in any case they are gone.. so why not kill the occupiers of their land before they go. Mujahideen seldom negotiate. In fact I have never heard of any incident where Mujahideen negotiated. However, as per some sources, IA is frantically trying to contact Mujahideen to offer them something in return of safe evacuation of the officers..
> 
> Lets see what happens.
> 
> I like when Indian media calls Kashmiris "Pakistani militants". Of course they are our nationals al of them.. all the residents of IOJK.. Their land has been occupied by you Indian rascals.



Ok that makes sense 

That would have been my question, why are such senior officers leading the operation and exposing themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Agha Sher

Indian twitter accounts are spamming with that the 5 trapped officers has been rescued. I hope that is not the case.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

I hope all of them had been killed

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PakSword

Agha Sher said:


> Indian twitter accounts are spamming with that the 5 trapped officers has been rescued. I hope that is not the case.


If this is the case then it was all drama to create sensasionalism in media and to create more heroes for nothing.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Champion_Usmani

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> Brother mine,
> 
> PakKashmiris are us as we are them.... they choose to be burried in *PakFlag*!
> 
> Regarding this news...*something is off* .... @Areesh @Champion_Usmani @BHarwana keep an eye on it...
> 
> Appears that the *IndianTerroristArmy officers were entrapped*...
> 
> OR *these kills are from CeaseFireLine through retaliations from PA.*... besides... how difficult it is for the IndianTerroristArmy to kill a YoungPakKashmiri and call him a 'tarrorisht'?
> 
> Something is off here...and propaganda is a coverup @SIPRA @Blacklight @StormBreaker
> 
> Regardless, *Salam to Shuhada e Kashmir!*
> 
> Mangus





notorious_eagle said:


> Ok that makes sense
> 
> That would have been my question, why are such senior officers leading the operation and exposing themselves.



CO is lieutenant colonel rank officer, who never participates in a real action, the Major & captains do that, he is a commanding officer of the unit, for god sake. He commands from the behind. There is no doubt in my mind, that all these deaths (including casualty in a so called grenade blast) are CFL deaths, being adjusted here.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## StormBreaker

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> Brother mine,
> 
> PakKashmiris are us as we are them.... they choose to be burried in *PakFlag*!
> 
> Regarding this news...*something is off* .... @Areesh @Champion_Usmani @BHarwana keep an eye on it...
> 
> Appears that the *IndianTerroristArmy officers were entrapped*...
> 
> OR *these kills are from CeaseFireLine through retaliations from PA.*... besides... how difficult it is for the IndianTerroristArmy to kill a YoungPakKashmiri and call him a 'tarrorisht'?
> 
> Something is off here...and propaganda is a coverup @SIPRA @Blacklight @StormBreaker
> 
> Regardless, *Salam to Shuhada e Kashmir!*
> 
> Mangus


Indeed, Doesn’t add up at all, Why inside a possible “Non-IA held area”


notorious_eagle said:


> Ok that makes sense
> 
> That would have been my question, why are such senior officers leading the operation and exposing themselves.


If this is true, 
Possibly, They could have been summoned by some mujahideen group for some talks or bargaining but I don’t think that’s the case.

Other possible case, Since two High ranking officers are involved, They could have been there to maybe rape the local oppressed ladies, To have fun maybe, Since this is what indian mentality claims, Occupy kashmiris, Use their ladies.

Maybe they were tricked but That doesn’t seem at all, 2 High ranking officers, Not easy to trick them at once.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Trango Towers

xeuss said:


> Reports cite no more than 150.


Looooool what report? The one where you thought up the number


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Champion_Usmani said:


> CO is lieutenant colonel rank officer, who never participates in a real action, the Major & captains do that, he is a commanding officer of the unit, for god sake. He commands from the behind. There is not doubt in my mind, that all these deaths (including casualty in a so called grenade blast) are CFL deaths, being adjusted here.


Any Update?


----------



## Amavous

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Any Update?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256631742653329409

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256640750156042240

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NeonNinja

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Any Update?


Some says KIA and some says safe


----------



## IQRA S.

Revenge of KASHMIRIS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256642252979548166


----------



## Crixus

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256631229761368066


----------



## PakSword

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> Shahzade,
> 
> Those 5 or so paraz got roasted by the FreedomFighters.... would make sense...
> 
> But this one is full of rotten fish... doesn't add up at all...
> 
> Only two possibilities:
> 
> *1- Entrapped by FreedomFighters and sent to hell*
> 
> *2- CeaseFireLine kills being dramatised to create narrative against Pakistan*
> 
> Let us see how it unfolds.... but at least *TerroristIndianArmy *officers are now roasted...
> 
> Mangus


There is no doubt that there are one of the two types of shootings going on.

1 - The one with real guns (don't know if mujahideen are there or not)
2 - Bollywood style movie shooting (where Indian public will believe how 10-12 Kashmiri mujahideen were neutralized by 2-3 officers)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Champion_Usmani

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Any Update?


Bro, Indians are spamming (like parrots, you see they all speak lies, collectively, consistently & rhetorically like a chorus) that all Indian Army offices are extracted, and are safe, but local Kashmiri journalists are saying that, the officers are still inside & contact lost since last 4 hours. 

The Indian Establishment had started to create a sensational scene, to fix LOC deaths in the encounter, but may be script change on the fly, who knows.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PakSword

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256637486077485060
Lagta hai abhi Indian Army ke Shahrukh Khan, Akshay Kumar aur Handpump chor (sorry I forgot his name) are still busy is creating sensasionalism.. 

What a great movie plot this shooting will provide to bollywood.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Crixus

What about Kashmiri reporters you guys were quoting initially ..... are they also lying



Champion_Usmani said:


> Bro, Indians are spamming (like parrots, you see they all speak lies, collectively, consistently & rhetorically like a chorus) that all Indian Army offices are extracted, and are safe, but local Kashmiri journalists are saying that, the officers are still inside & contact lost since last 4 hours.


----------



## NeonNinja

Crixus said:


> One HVT 72ed successfully


Top Indian officials sent to hell

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Crixus

And pigs fly too 


NeonNinja said:


> Top Indian officials sent to hell


----------



## I S I

ODI match is going on.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Great Janjua

Crixus said:


> And pigs fly too


Danish Nisar (@DanishhJourno) Tweeted:
#Encounter #Handwara #UPDATE
Army Sources told that we are tryin to evacuate our officers who are trapped in encounter. Rescue efforts are on. The op's in Handwara is still in progress, please avoid reporting details unless confirmed by official sources. 1/2

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256636191178461186 seems like you like to tweet few hours back


----------



## Champion_Usmani

Crixus said:


> What about Kashmiri reporters you guys were quoting initially ..... are they also lying





Crixus said:


> What about Kashmiri reporters you guys were quoting initially ..... are they also lying


They are at the spot and reporting, with Photos and videos. They say that, none is rescued yet. All army officers holed up inside since last 4 hours & Indian army is not blowing up the house, due to presence of their soldiers inside. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256645043839881216


----------



## I S I

Crixus said:


> And pigs fly too


indeed

Reactions: Like Like:
28


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256645872122597376

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StormBreaker

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> Shahzade,
> 
> Those 5 or so paraz got roasted by the FreedomFighters.... would make sense...
> 
> But this one is full of rotten fish... doesn't add up at all...
> 
> Only two possibilities:
> 
> *1- Entrapped by FreedomFighters and sent to hell*
> 
> *2- CeaseFireLine kills being dramatised to create narrative against Pakistan*
> 
> Let us see how it unfolds.... but at least *TerroristIndianArmy *officers are now roasted...
> 
> Mangus


Or simply an “Ambush”, A perfect One, With either prior intel or just a Lucky Mauqa.

But I do agree with what others believe, Adjusting CFV losses with propaganda news, This way, They save their rep as well as make a room for retaliation over a fake Mujahideen escalation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Amavous said:


> CNN18 deleted the tweet, Here is another screengrab from their channel.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256627119876182023


Fascinating how the Indian media goes straight to ‘Pakistan terrorists’ literally hours after an incident.

Even the mainstream Pakistani media never resorted to this kind of hate-mongering & brainwashing of the General public when we were suffering from daily terrorists attacks.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## I S I

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256645872122597376


Or showing way to freedom fighters to stop Indian army spanking & leave.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arulmozhi Varman

All safe.

Thanks for the Prayers Pakistanis

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## I S I

Arulmozhi Varman said:


> All safe.


Sounds like a condom company tagline.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Arulmozhi Varman

I S I said:


> Sounds like a condom company tagline.



Well. That's a nice tagline to have. Will remember if I have got a career in advertising.


----------



## Jackdaws

Champion_Usmani said:


> More of such attacks needed, in order to bleed the terrorist occupier to death.
> 
> *Kashmir issue will not be settled by means of speeches & majority decisions but by iron & blood.
> *
> German Chancellor Otto von Bismarck said "The great questions of the day will not be settled by means of speeches and majority decisions … but by iron and blood."



That sagely advice really helped Germany in 2 world wars, eh?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SIPRA

PakSword said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256637486077485060
> Lagta hai abhi Indian Army ke Shahrukh Khan, Akshay Kumar aur Handpump chor (sorry I forgot his name) are still busy is creating sensasionalism..
> 
> What a great movie plot this shooting will provide to bollywood.



I think that if the quoted Indian army press release is authentic; then situation is not good for them. The statement reeks of unwelcome news.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arulmozhi Varman

Jackdaws said:


> That sagely advice really helped Germany in 2 world wars, eh?


Or WW1.


----------



## Great Janjua

Indian army can't fight a CQB battle all they do is wait for the Mujahedeen to hide inside a house then simply blow it up in this simple process they still manage to get casualties they can't blow the house up today because some personnel thought it would be a good idea to go inside the house

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jackdaws

Arulmozhi Varman said:


> Or WW1.


I said "2 world wars" not "2nd world War".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Champion_Usmani

Jackdaws said:


> That sagely advice really helped Germany in 2 world wars, eh?


This not the point, who said that or whose advice is this. It's not an issue. 

The fact remains the same, 2 world wars, or other wars. The political objectives were always achieved through iron & blood (Allied forces in world wars), this remains the same even today. The Afghan Taliban defeated all allied forces through iron & blood, they have won the war on battle field through iron and blood, same goes for Kashmir.

You disagree?, no issues.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

I S I said:


> indeed
> View attachment 629136



Lai gaya bhai lai gaya 

Yeh larhka lai gaya

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Crixus

How can they report with no internet in Kashmir and curfew ??


Champion_Usmani said:


> They are at the spot and reporting, with Photos and videos. They say that, none is rescued yet. All army officers holed up inside since last 4 hours & Indian army is not blowing up the house, due to presence of their soldiers inside.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256645043839881216


----------



## Champion_Usmani

Crixus said:


> How can they report with no internet in Kashmir ??


Ask them, not me, Ask them how are they posting the videos and pics in the absence of the internet, and if you insist that their reports ( real time Videos & Pics) are fake. Prove it with Evidence. Simple.

Ok, last news is the same. Contact lost, fate unknown.

*Handwara encounter update: Top Indian Army officers lost contact with colleagues*

http://kashmirwatch.com/handwara-encounter-update-top-indian-army-officers-lost-contact-with-colleagues/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Liquidmetal

PakSword said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256637486077485060
> Lagta hai abhi Indian Army ke Shahrukh Khan, Akshay Kumar aur Handpump chor (sorry I forgot his name) are still busy is creating sensasionalism..
> 
> What a great movie plot this shooting will provide to bollywood.


The army press release is extremely strange as though they have almost admitted defeat...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256652870029631488

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

Arulmozhi Varman said:


> All safe.
> 
> Thanks for the Prayers Pakistanis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I S I

Crixus said:


> How can they report with no internet in Kashmir and curfew ??


That's the game.


----------



## BHarwana

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> Brother mine,
> 
> PakKashmiris are us as we are them.... they choose to be burried in *PakFlag*!
> 
> Regarding this news...*something is off* .... @Areesh @Champion_Usmani @BHarwana keep an eye on it...
> 
> Appears that the *IndianTerroristArmy officers were entrapped*...
> 
> OR *these kills are from CeaseFireLine through retaliations from PA.*... besides... how difficult it is for the IndianTerroristArmy to kill a YoungPakKashmiri and call him a 'tarrorisht'?
> 
> Something is off here...and propaganda is a coverup @SIPRA @Blacklight @StormBreaker
> 
> Regardless, *Salam to Shuhada e Kashmir!*
> 
> Mangus



Indian Army is try to restrict the info from coming out. They have suffered heavy losses in Kupwara.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## SIPRA

Liquidmetal said:


> The army press release is extremely strange as though they have almost admitted defeat...



That's exactly, what I was thinking.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

BHarwana said:


> Indian Army is try to restrict the info from coming out. They have suffered heavy losses in Kupwara.


Praying for deaths of Indian Soldiers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leviza

Waiting for good news


----------



## Champion_Usmani

This is about half an hour ago, looks like Indians will leak out their deaths in a gradual manner.

Srinagar, May 02: (KMS): In occupied Kashmir, a colonel, Major rank officer and incharge of Special Police Group have been killed in an ongoing gunfight in Chanjmulla area of north Kashmir’s Handwara. It is also reported that one youth has been martyred. The dead bodies have not been recovered so far.

https://kmsnews.org/news/2020/05/02/two-youth-martyred-in-handwara/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BHarwana

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> O yaar PakFarmer,
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> This press release reeks of panic/fear....looks like *FreedomFighters *have culled quite some!
> 
> There is more to this... keep harvesting!!!
> 
> Mangus


I know there are 5 confirmed Indian Army causalities & a hostage crisis which Indian army is currently dealing with.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Dalit

Are the Indian bastards dead yet? I am yearning for some more good news after PTM humiliation today.


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

BHarwana said:


> I know there are 5 confirmed Indian Army causalities & a hostage crisis which Indian army is currently dealing with.


i hope to hear good news in the morning. Don't disappoint

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Laozi

Dalit said:


> Are the Indian bastards dead yet? I am yearning for *some more good news *after PTM humiliation today.



Lets hope that freedom fighters meet the same fate on both sides


----------



## Dalit

Laozi said:


> Lets hope that freedom fighters meet the same fate on both sides



They will go to heaven so no loss there.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## BHarwana

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> Exactly,_ Kashtkar sahib!_
> 
> Hostages.... which bodes well for the *FreedomFighters*... *5 culled IndianTerrorists also have higher ranks*...
> 
> I guess patience now.... later on the operational details will come out...
> 
> I suspect it to be a well laid trap by the *FreedomFighters*!


Kupwara is a very dangerous place for Indian army.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Laozi

Dalit said:


> They will go to heaven so no loss there.


Some come back after having a nice time in heaven. Some have higher goals.


----------



## Dalit

Laozi said:


> Some come back after having a nice time in heaven. Some have higher goals.



You are not making sense. Kashmiris hate Indian occupiers.

On a different, Pak needs to really hot up things in occupied Kashmir. Put the Indians under severe pressure. No more political correctness.

Let's solve Kashmir bilaterally. That is what you wanted right?

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## SIPRA

Dalit said:


> Let's solve Kashmir bilaterally. That is what you wanted right?



Yes. Currently, a bilateral dialogue is going on in Handwara.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Champion_Usmani

SIPRA said:


> Yes. Currently, a bilateral dialogue is going on in Handwara.


Yes, the Indians understand such dialogue ONLY.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## YouGotRouged

The issue of Kashmir is never going to be solved if the status quo is maintained. Now that Kashmir in Indian hands is it's own union territory, the time has come for something new, something bold, something revolutionary to kickstart the reconciliation between India, Pakistan and the Kashmiri people (both Muslims and Pandits)

To start with Kashmir should be declared an autonomous region with a council of 7 to manage internal affairs. For a period of 25 to 50 years, external defence and Pandit resettlement will be under the mandate of the UNPKF.

Out of the council of 7, 2 reps will be from India and Pakistan each, 1 will be a local kashmiri, 1 will be a Kashmiri Pandit while 1 will be rotated on a 5 year basis from the UNSC so that there is never a gridlock on critical decisions.

India should be responsible for atleast 60% of the initial financial support with Pakistan providing the remaining for the Kashmiri people to get on their feet in addition to helping them build trade and diplomatic ties with the rest of the world.

In 50 years the council of 7 will be required to initiate proceedings to hold a plebiscite in accordance with the wishes of the Kashmiri muslims and pandits on whether they prefer the autonomous arrangement or freedom if they prefer self sufficiency or joining with either India or Pakistan.

This is also a way for both countries to do some good rather than continuing a slugfest over the true causes of this conflict: Pride and water.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256672509296021504

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256662239605665792

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Mentee

YouGotRouged said:


> The issue of Kashmir is never going to be solved if the status quo is maintained. Now that Kashmir in Indian hands is it's own union territory, the time has come for something new, something bold, something revolutionary to kickstart the reconciliation between India, Pakistan and the Kashmiri people (both Muslims and Pandits)
> 
> To start with Kashmir should be declared an autonomous region with a council of 7 to manage internal affairs. For a period of 25 to 50 years, external defence and Pandit resettlement will be under the mandate of the UNPKF.
> 
> Out of the council of 7, 2 reps will be from India and Pakistan each, 1 will be a local kashmiri, 1 will be a Kashmiri Pandit while 1 will be rotated on a 5 year basis from the UNSC so that there is never a gridlock on critical decisions.
> 
> India should be responsible for atleast 60% of the initial financial support with Pakistan providing the remaining for the Kashmiri people to get on their feet in addition to helping them build trade and diplomatic ties with the rest of the world.
> 
> In 50 years the council of 7 will be required to initiate proceedings to hold a plebiscite in accordance with the wishes of the Kashmiri muslims and pandits on whether they prefer the autonomous arrangement or freedom if they prefer self sufficiency or joining with either India or Pakistan.
> 
> This is also a way for both countries to do some good rather than continuing a slugfest over the true causes of this conflict: Pride and water.






BHarwana said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256672509296021504
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256662239605665792

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I S I

YouGotRouged said:


> The issue of Kashmir is never going to be solved if the status quo is maintained. Now that Kashmir in Indian hands is it's own union territory, the time has come for something new, something bold, something revolutionary to kickstart the reconciliation between India, Pakistan and the Kashmiri people (both Muslims and Pandits)
> 
> To start with Kashmir should be declared an autonomous region with a council of 7 to manage internal affairs. For a period of 25 to 50 years, external defence and Pandit resettlement will be under the mandate of the UNPKF.
> 
> Out of the council of 7, 2 reps will be from India and Pakistan each, 1 will be a local kashmiri, 1 will be a Kashmiri Pandit while 1 will be rotated on a 5 year basis from the UNSC so that there is never a gridlock on critical decisions.
> 
> India should be responsible for atleast 60% of the initial financial support with Pakistan providing the remaining for the Kashmiri people to get on their feet in addition to helping them build trade and diplomatic ties with the rest of the world.
> 
> In 50 years the council of 7 will be required to initiate proceedings to hold a plebiscite in accordance with the wishes of the Kashmiri muslims and pandits on whether they prefer the autonomous arrangement or freedom if they prefer self sufficiency or joining with either India or Pakistan.
> 
> This is also a way for both countries to do some good rather than continuing a slugfest over the true causes of this conflict: Pride and water.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## PakSword

I S I said:


> View attachment 629149


3 Local Kashmiris, and 3 from Pandits.. 

Weed is very cheap in corona times.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## BHarwana

Previously Indian trolls would spammed the internet, now words will come after it ends. This is not going to end well for Indian Army.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256665188540928000

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## I S I

PakSword said:


> 3 Local Kashmiris, and 3 from Pandits..
> 
> Weed is very cheap in corona times.


He forgot to mention another one from the RSS. He might as well in his head choosen Mohan bhagwat for the seat.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Hiptullha

Amavous said:


> 2 senior Indian Army officers, one police officer and at least 2 Indian soldiers got trapped in the infrastructure where militants were holed up and have lost contact with their team for some time now. Worst is being feared. #Handwara
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256616506437353473
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256617959897923584
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256614742975709186



Rest in p__

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## masterchief_mirza

SIPRA said:


> Yes. Currently, a bilateral dialogue is going on in Handwara.


This was good.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Octopod

YouGotRouged said:


> The issue of Kashmir is never going to be solved if the status quo is maintained. Now that Kashmir in Indian hands is it's own union territory, the time has come for something new, something bold, something revolutionary to kickstart the reconciliation between India, Pakistan and the Kashmiri people (both Muslims and Pandits)
> 
> To start with Kashmir should be declared an autonomous region with a council of 7 to manage internal affairs. For a period of 25 to 50 years, external defence and Pandit resettlement will be under the mandate of the UNPKF.
> 
> Out of the council of 7, 2 reps will be from India and Pakistan each, 1 will be a local kashmiri, 1 will be a Kashmiri Pandit while 1 will be rotated on a 5 year basis from the UNSC so that there is never a gridlock on critical decisions.
> 
> India should be responsible for atleast 60% of the initial financial support with Pakistan providing the remaining for the Kashmiri people to get on their feet in addition to helping them build trade and diplomatic ties with the rest of the world.
> 
> In 50 years the council of 7 will be required to initiate proceedings to hold a plebiscite in accordance with the wishes of the Kashmiri muslims and pandits on whether they prefer the autonomous arrangement or freedom if they prefer self sufficiency or joining with either India or Pakistan.
> 
> This is also a way for both countries to do some good rather than continuing a slugfest over the true causes of this conflict: Pride and water.


A viable solution for AJK and GB

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jackdaws

YouGotRouged said:


> The issue of Kashmir is never going to be solved if the status quo is maintained. Now that Kashmir in Indian hands is it's own union territory, the time has come for something new, something bold, something revolutionary to kickstart the reconciliation between India, Pakistan and the Kashmiri people (both Muslims and Pandits)
> 
> To start with Kashmir should be declared an autonomous region with a council of 7 to manage internal affairs. For a period of 25 to 50 years, external defence and Pandit resettlement will be under the mandate of the UNPKF.
> 
> Out of the council of 7, 2 reps will be from India and Pakistan each, 1 will be a local kashmiri, 1 will be a Kashmiri Pandit while 1 will be rotated on a 5 year basis from the UNSC so that there is never a gridlock on critical decisions.
> 
> India should be responsible for atleast 60% of the initial financial support with Pakistan providing the remaining for the Kashmiri people to get on their feet in addition to helping them build trade and diplomatic ties with the rest of the world.
> 
> In 50 years the council of 7 will be required to initiate proceedings to hold a plebiscite in accordance with the wishes of the Kashmiri muslims and pandits on whether they prefer the autonomous arrangement or freedom if they prefer self sufficiency or joining with either India or Pakistan.
> 
> This is also a way for both countries to do some good rather than continuing a slugfest over the true causes of this conflict: Pride and water.


 It's good. But Pakistan will not agree.


----------



## BHarwana

Oh the old one @Mangus Ortus Novem 

This is assesment of situation in Handwara kupwara. 

The hostage situation still continues. Indian army (according to Indian media) is now divided in 2 groups one tackling hostage situation and second group in pursuit of escaped freedom fighters. This means that freedom fighters have used hostage as leverage to escape the Indian Forces and have successfully vanished in jungle. Only few hand have hostages in their possession and they will delay Indian army. Damage has been already inflicted to India. If freedom fighters manage to escape it will be a huge success.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## ZAC1

May Allah accept the sacrifice of these brave ones fighting the evil

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256617283327123456

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daghalodi

May Allah bless the kashmiri freedom fighters

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Khanivore

Is the bilateral dialogue still is going on?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dalit

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256650636453531648
LOL these are the same Indian trolls that hurl abuse and flex muscles before even a bullet is fired. It is hilarious how these sadhus are suddenly changing their tune on live reporting.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## IceCold

Ramazan ka ba barkat month main Allah swt In mujahideen ki qurbani qabool farami. Pakistan army should start pounding Indian posts. Make the loc hot again. Take the initiative. I would go as far as to say use targeted drone strikes on all Indian posts across the border. Let's climb the escalation ladder. Bohat ho gaya.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dalit

This should not be a one off. Let's hot up things on a weekly and preferably a daily basis. These Indian monster terrorists won't understand the language of peace. We need to finish this fiasco and teach India a lesson it won't forget.



Khanivore said:


> Is the bilateral dialogue still is going on?



This is an internal matter being solved bilaterally.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JohnWick

Goenitz said:


> what is an estimate of number of FFighters in valley?


The total population of Kashmir.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Goenitz

how much equation will change if they have snipers supporting them? @BHarwana @Foxtrot Alpha @PanzerKiel  @Signalian
BRA and BLA mainly ambushed us... they inflicted main damage through IEDs or target killing, ambushes but not through snipers? I remember in Tirah Valley operation, TTP caused much damage by sniping our SSGs.. a terrain similar to Kashmir whereas Baluchistan might be suitable (like AFG) for ambushes..?
@JohnWick
ok .. I meant armed ones.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Khanivore

Dalit said:


> This is an internal matter being solved bilaterally.


Just realised I butchered my sentence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

Indian soldiers are still missing and have not been recovered. Indian media reporting the latest. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256693294748143616

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

BHarwana said:


> Indian soldiers are still missing and have not been recovered. Indian media reporting the latest.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256693294748143616

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## BHarwana

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 629152


The killed and hostage situation are 2 different events.


----------



## JohnWick

BHarwana said:


> The killed and hostage situation are 2 different events.


So both Col and maj are killed right?


----------



## IceCold

BHarwana said:


> The killed and hostage situation are 2 different events.


So the col and major who were dispatched to hell were not the hostages?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BHarwana

IceCold said:


> So the col and major who were dispatched to hell were not the hostages?


yes they are gone. That is why info was restricted. Locals reported seeing dead bodies in front of the compound.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dalit

BHarwana said:


> yes they are gone. That is why info was restricted. Locals reported seeing dead bodies in front of the compound.



That should lift the spirit of Kashmiris. It should be an eye for an eye. No more sitting back quietly. Freedom and peace are earned through hardship and sacrifice. This is the time to sacrifice. The Kashmiris will have to do it for their upcoming generations.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BL33D

notorious_eagle said:


> Ok that makes sense
> 
> That would have been my question, why are such senior officers leading the operation and exposing themselves.


The possibility of them trying to actively participate in the fight doesnt come to your mind but a shallow remark about photo ops which makes no sense during an operation makes perfect sense. The level has really gone down.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taimoor Khan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 629152





DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 629152



@Crixus advance commiseration. Poor sods, in order to 72ed the enemy, they went beyond call of duty and got 0ed in return. Hats off.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## atya

I just came across this, don't know how reliable is this guy


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256709118078980096

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hussain0216

atya said:


> I just came across this, don't know how reliable is this guy
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256709118078980096



These pictures are from a few weeks or months ago

I remember seeing these dead Indians before

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atya

hussain0216 said:


> These pictures are from a few weeks or months ago
> 
> I remember seeing these dead Indians before


Pics would be old because operation is still ongoing but I'm asking about the info.


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Octopod said:


> A viable solution for AJK and GB



It is all delaying tactics. As someone directly affected by your illegal theft of Kashmir, I will tell you one secret: the time for negotiation is over.

72 years of time wasting and no progress, it is time we take our rights with our own hands. I look forward to the day all Indians leave Jammu and Kashmir, Ladakh too.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## PanzerKiel

atya said:


> I just came across this, don't know how reliable is this guy
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256709118078980096



Indian para commandos of 4 PARA SF, killed around 6 April.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## hussain0216

PanzerKiel said:


> Indian para commandos of 4 PARA SF, killed around 6 April.



Yeah that's it


----------



## Sal12

YouGotRouged said:


> The issue of Kashmir is never going to be solved if the status quo is maintained. Now that Kashmir in Indian hands is it's own union territory, the time has come for something new, something bold, something revolutionary to kickstart the reconciliation between India, Pakistan and the Kashmiri people (both Muslims and Pandits)
> 
> To start with Kashmir should be declared an autonomous region with a council of 7 to manage internal affairs. For a period of 25 to 50 years, external defence and Pandit resettlement will be under the mandate of the UNPKF.
> 
> Out of the council of 7, 2 reps will be from India and Pakistan each, 1 will be a local kashmiri, 1 will be a Kashmiri Pandit while 1 will be rotated on a 5 year basis from the UNSC so that there is never a gridlock on critical decisions.
> 
> India should be responsible for atleast 60% of the initial financial support with Pakistan providing the remaining for the Kashmiri people to get on their feet in addition to helping them build trade and diplomatic ties with the rest of the world.
> 
> In 50 years the council of 7 will be required to initiate proceedings to hold a plebiscite in accordance with the wishes of the Kashmiri muslims and pandits on whether they prefer the autonomous arrangement or freedom if they prefer self sufficiency or joining with either India or Pakistan.
> 
> This is also a way for both countries to do some good rather than continuing a slugfest over the true causes of this conflict: Pride and water.



India will never accept your proposal.


----------



## Caprxl

waz said:


> I did tell the Indian poster who put up the thread on the Pakistani soldier being shaheed, along with our sister 16 years old and a 58 old lady that retaliation will be brutal. The guns and missiles opened up on the Indian posts since yesterday, raining fire down and here is some of the results. The firing is continuing.
> Word has it the soldiers were incensed and full of rage at the deaths of our lady folk, so went straight at it mashallah.



And adding this as well , 
Lets say it _"Value Addition"_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Octopod

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> It is all delaying tactics. As someone directly affected by your illegal theft of Kashmir, I will tell you one secret: the time for negotiation is over.
> 
> 72 years of time wasting and no progress, it is time we take our rights with our own hands. I look forward to the day all Indians leave Jammu and Kashmir, Ladakh too.


Your grandson would be saying the same in another 72 years


----------



## BL33D

atya said:


> Pics would be old because operation is still ongoing but I'm asking about the info.


If the guy is already using fake pictures, why would you even bother with what he is tweeting.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Liquidmetal

YouGotRouged said:


> The issue of Kashmir is never going to be solved if the status quo is maintained. Now that Kashmir in Indian hands is it's own union territory, the time has come for something new, something bold, something revolutionary to kickstart the reconciliation between India, Pakistan and the Kashmiri people (both Muslims and Pandits)
> 
> To start with Kashmir should be declared an autonomous region with a council of 7 to manage internal affairs. For a period of 25 to 50 years, external defence and Pandit resettlement will be under the mandate of the UNPKF.
> 
> Out of the council of 7, 2 reps will be from India and Pakistan each, 1 will be a local kashmiri, 1 will be a Kashmiri Pandit while 1 will be rotated on a 5 year basis from the UNSC so that there is never a gridlock on critical decisions.
> 
> India should be responsible for atleast 60% of the initial financial support with Pakistan providing the remaining for the Kashmiri people to get on their feet in addition to helping them build trade and diplomatic ties with the rest of the world.
> 
> In 50 years the council of 7 will be required to initiate proceedings to hold a plebiscite in accordance with the wishes of the Kashmiri muslims and pandits on whether they prefer the autonomous arrangement or freedom if they prefer self sufficiency or joining with either India or Pakistan.
> 
> This is also a way for both countries to do some good rather than continuing a slugfest over the true causes of this conflict: Pride and water.


sorry India cannot be trusted, has always gone back on signed treaties, therefore is not a serious partner. Basically India's word and reputation is shit.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## 313ghazi

Mashallah. Kashmiri mujahideen doing us proud. The freedom struggle will continue until kashmir is free.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Robbie

YouGotRouged said:


> The issue of Kashmir is never going to be solved if the status quo is maintained. Now that Kashmir in Indian hands is it's own union territory, the time has come for something new, something bold, something revolutionary to kickstart the reconciliation between India, Pakistan and the Kashmiri people (both Muslims and Pandits)
> 
> To start with Kashmir should be declared an autonomous region with a council of 7 to manage internal affairs. For a period of 25 to 50 years, external defence and Pandit resettlement will be under the mandate of the UNPKF.
> 
> Out of the council of 7, 2 reps will be from India and Pakistan each, 1 will be a local kashmiri, 1 will be a Kashmiri Pandit while 1 will be rotated on a 5 year basis from the UNSC so that there is never a gridlock on critical decisions.
> 
> India should be responsible for atleast 60% of the initial financial support with Pakistan providing the remaining for the Kashmiri people to get on their feet in addition to helping them build trade and diplomatic ties with the rest of the world.
> 
> In 50 years the council of 7 will be required to initiate proceedings to hold a plebiscite in accordance with the wishes of the Kashmiri muslims and pandits on whether they prefer the autonomous arrangement or freedom if they prefer self sufficiency or joining with either India or Pakistan.
> 
> This is also a way for both countries to do some good rather than continuing a slugfest over the true causes of this conflict: Pride and water.



It doesn't work like that. There are multiple issues with such a proposal.

As part of Union of India, Pakistan does not possess the strength to even take 10 square kms of Kashmir. Why then would India need to give the duties of external defense to any third party? As a far stronger country and military, by giving away defense of Kashmir to a third party, India is losing its advantage. 

Secondly, once the election commission refreshes the legislative seats in J&K, India will be hold elections for the people of J&K to run their state like every other state of India does. Why then do we need people of Pakistan to be involved in decisions for J&K.

*Lastly and most importantly*, any treaties with Pakistan are not worth the paper they are written on. Pakistan does not honour any treaties and will no longer be trusted.

I am glad that India has started coming out of the old ways of thinking where leaders thought Pakistan could be trusted. Pakistan must be treated the way it acts, not how we want it to act.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## atya

BL33D said:


> If the guy is already using fake pictures, why would you even bother with what he is tweeting.


In the past, he has reported things that are factually accurate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

This is an eye for eye. You reap what you sow. The Indian terrorists were dancing a few days ago when they killed our people and soldiers. Today they are getting a good taste of their own medicine. This certainly won't be the last.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Crixus said:


> Atleast in India COs lead from front ....under all situations they will be 72ed and thanks to Kashmiris for passing the information of such rats without their help it would never be possible



On behalf of my nation please accept sympathies towards the colonel and major who got 0ed/neutralised by freedom fighters.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Crixus

Thanks we are glad they fight instead of selling corn flakes and fertilizers 


Taimoor Khan said:


> On behalf of my nation please accept sympathies towards the colonel and major who got 0ed/neutralised by freedom fighters.



Negative rating for telling truth ....wow truth really hurts 


Crixus said:


> Thanks we are glad they fight instead of selling corn flakes and fertilizers

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Crixus said:


> Thanks we are glad they fight instead of selling corn flakes and fertilizers
> 
> 
> Negative rating for telling truth ....wow truth really hurts




Yes , those Indian soldiers posted on front lines getting blown up say that as well, corn and fertiliser!

We say, "we only send them to be judged". You should commend us that we choose holy month of Ramadan for departed souls, a time when lord is really merciful. I hope a lot of Indian soldiers avail this great opportunity to be judged , time is running out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

It is still on going.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256756016789610496

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leviza

Indian army moral is really low at this point 
They are asking for reinforcements but denied

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BHarwana

Indian army has blown the house with their own men inside both Freedom fighter are Shaheed now.

2 freedom fighter who had Indian Army hostage have attained martyrdom. Rest of Freedom fighter have escaped.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256779474940690437

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256775920091717633

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256781891992199174

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Zarvan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256779474940690437
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256775920091717633




Freedom fighter are really going after the cream and top hierarchy of Indian army atm. And the ratio of Indian army personnel killed to the losses of freedom fighters is getting in the favour of the later.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256779380052815872

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256782434625978368

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256783785040973826

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Zarvan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256779380052815872
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256782434625978368




Any pics of the rats? Seems like this colonel was a big catch by freedom fighters. 

There is a LinkedIn profile with this name. High altitude commando!


----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256788411689639947

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Rusty

A nation of 1.5 Billion psychopaths. 
Britain gave up Ireland, Sweden gave up Finland, Sudan gave up South Sudan all in the name of humanity as the people did not want to be with them and holding on to them was costing human lives and suffering. 

But Indians.... holy molly are they psychotic. 
They are okay with so much suffering on all sides over what?
Some kind of small dick syndrome?
Kashmir does not want to be part of India. Time to hold a referendum and move on. 
But these are the higher thoughts of humans... not psychotic animals called Indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Taimoor Khan

BHarwana said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256788411689639947




Any pics of aftermath? Freedom fighters need to use media for shock and awe purpose.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafale+Meteor+Spectra

Taimoor Khan said:


> Freedom fighter are really going after the cream and top hierarchy of Indian army atm. And the ratio of Indian army personnel killed to the losses of freedom fighters is getting in the favour of the later.


Actually it is the opposite. Only 21 security forces personnel martyred in Kashmir valley compared with 64 terrorists (incl 5-7 commanders), a kill ratio of 3:1.

Anyways just two months back, a Pakistan army Colonel was also killed.


----------



## BHarwana

Identities of Indian causalities 
Colonel Ashutosh Sharma, Commanding Officer of 21 Rashtriya Rifles unit 
Major Anuj Sood 
Police Sub Inspector Shakeel Qazi, 
One Lance Naik 
One rifleman

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Goenitz

why a colonel with major went to front? major is ok to lead but why colonel? bcz they were commandos, and miscalculated?
or they went for negotiation?


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Rafale+Meteor+Spectra said:


> Acruallt it is the opposite. Only 21 security forces personnel killed in Kashmir valley compared with 64 terrorists (incl 5-7 commanders), a kill ratio of 3:1.
> 
> Anyways just two months back, a Pakistan army Colonel was also killed.




All reported incidents recently, this and SF para , both occasions were freedom fighters squashed cream of Indian army like maggots. Good moral boosting victories I must add.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aaloo Tikki

Unprofessional Army. Sore losers does not know how to fight. They have lost courage and morale.

Para Shit is getting hit the fan. I doubt these incompetent bunch are qualified for Special Forces. Suck your Para badge.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monitor

Indian Media now confirms Indian Army casualties in #Handwara Kashmir. CO of 21 RR, 1 Major, 1 Police Officer and 2 soldiers, were killed in a firefight with native Kashmiri resistance fighters. In Aug-2019, India revoked Kashmiri autonomy, opening gates for non native settlers.













*Five Soldier died including 2 senior officer , confirmed *


> Pradeep Bhandari(प्रदीप भंडारी)
> @pradip103
> · 39m
> Col. Ashutosh Sharma, Major Anuj, SI Shakeel Qazi, and 2 other jawans were martyred in #Handwara while saving civilians from terrorists. Shame on people who mock armymen in their talk shows and stand-ups. The nation should never forget their selfless service.


----------



## SIPRA

srshkmr said:


> when are you giving up Balochistan.



When you will give up India.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Comfortably Numb

SIPRA said:


> When you will give up India.


The moment they are put under a bit of pressure. They have history of that you know centuries worth

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SIPRA

Great achievement by the Freedom Fighters.

Allah o Akbar

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Octopod

Goenitz said:


> why a colonel with major went to front? major is ok to lead but why colonel? bcz they were commandos, and miscalculated?
> or they went for negotiation?


Yeah, that's kinda unclear why a colonel is in the frontlines...reports say the terrorists have used civilians as sheilds and the CO along with 4 others have entered to rescue the trapped civilians where they've been ambushed

But the martyr, Col.Ashutosh Sharma was know to lead several CI ops in the past...may his soul RIP


----------



## Amavous

India was planning to hide their casualties as usual but this time some reporters leaked the ranks and other details too early so they had to admit to it.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Comfortably Numb

Indian military personnel being neutralized on LOC by Pak soldiers, in grenade "accidents" and in battle with freedom fighters. A very nice weekend indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lastofthepatriots

Good riddance to these dogs. I’m sure there’s more to come. We’ll catch you on the sequel bharatoads.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Laozi

Dalit said:


> Let's solve Kashmir bilaterally. That is what you wanted right?


yes it will be solved bilaterally.

we are getting accustomed to the nature of surprises that Pakistan is throwing at us before it confront bilaterally.

both sides are consolidating their positions. India has started relying more on conventional methods like accumulating newer weapons and Pakistan is looking for excelling in 4th and 5th generation warfare.


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

@Crixus @Jackdaws @Andhadhun @Nilgiri @Laozi So what initially was being said was true

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256779380052815872

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tameem

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256829298121506816

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Type59

Laozi said:


> yes it will be solved bilaterally.
> 
> we are getting accustomed to the nature of surprises that Pakistan is throwing at us before it confront bilaterally.
> 
> both sides are consolidating their positions. India has started relying more on conventional methods like accumulating newer weapons and Pakistan is looking for excelling in 4th and 5th generation warfare.



BS. India has been using non state actors too. Intelligent agencies hide behind proxies. Unlike Raw proxies , ISI does not make a habit of blowing up markets, every week. All the fake news websites uncovered that wrote solely to demonise Pak. So stfu and stop pretending to be a victim. Lastly we dont have to create news when indians are doing this. The white people are not impressed.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Amavous

Both Kashmiri militants identified as locals


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256839282611781634

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

Tameem said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256829298121506816


Wah wah
Aik mudat hi ho gai aap kay didar ko humsafar

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Tameem

BHarwana said:


> Wah wah
> Aik mudat hi ho gai aap kay didar ko humsafar



Actually Awaiting Hold payment from Maryam Bibi Cell, when it receives will join forcefully

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

@Amavous change the title of the thread


----------



## Mrc

Now comes.drama of fake shurgical shtrike and lau'ch pads

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## I S I

Amavous said:


>


'clean green'.. Now cleaned by green.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## IceCold

Laozi said:


> yes it will be solved bilaterally.
> 
> we are getting accustomed to the nature of surprises that Pakistan is throwing at us before it confront bilaterally.
> 
> both sides are consolidating their positions. India has started relying more on conventional methods like accumulating newer weapons and Pakistan is looking for excelling in 4th and 5th generation warfare.


The surprises are being thrown by the Kashmiris that you have under lock down over 250 days. I just wished my country could take a more active role in it which isnt the case. You can however continue usual blame, Does not / will not change the reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## IceCold

Tameem said:


> Actually Awaiting Hold payment from Maryam Bibi Cell, when it receives will join forcefully


Agar Maryam bibi nahi da rahi to Ehsaas program main registry kerwa lo.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## I S I

Pakistan should activate BAT & Snipers. Bharat maata will not sit idle & resort to killing innocent Kashmiris on boarder.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Rafale+Meteor+Spectra

Very sad incident and a huge loss. Security forces led by CO sir moved into the house as per SOP to rescue civilians in the neighborhood after it was assumed that terrorists were killed post blasting of hideout with rockets (also no firing from them in 2 hrs) but it turned out wrong.
Colonel Sharma was a very brave officer who led from front always (double gallantry awardee).

*Similar incident happened with a Pak army Colonel less than 2 months back:*
https://www.arabnews.com/node/1638931/world

Nonethless very successful year for India in Kashmir (64 terorists killed compared to 21 security forces); 3:1 kill ratio.
Total Security forces casualties in Kashmir in this year are 21 (although even one of their life is very precious) compared to 60 SF casualties in Jan-Apr 2019 & 30 in Jan-Apr 2018. A huge drop.


----------



## Areesh

Rafale+Meteor+Spectra said:


> Acruallt it is the opposite. Only 21 security forces personnel killed in Kashmir valley compared with 64 terrorists (incl 5-7 commanders), a kill ratio of 3:1.
> 
> Anyways just two months back, a Pakistan army Colonel was also killed.



Abay ja na kuttai k bachai multiple ID rat 

Chutyapai k excuses dai raha hai 

Nikal yahan sai BC

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## PakSword

Rafale+Meteor+Spectra said:


> Sad incident. Security forces moved into the house as per SOP after it was assumed that terrorists were killed post blasting of house with rockets (also no firing from them in 2 hrs) but it turned out wrong.



Why doesn't your media follow PDF to get accurate and timely news? 



PakSword said:


> They unleashed hell on the building.. like there's no tomorrow... even after the retaliatory fire stopped for several minutes..
> 
> Once they were sure that everyone has died inside, the senior officers went in for photo session.. only to find their death.
> 
> There's very little chance of officers coming out alive because Mujahideen know in any case they are gone.. so why not kill the occupiers of their land before they go. Mujahideen seldom negotiate. In fact I have never heard of any incident where Mujahideen negotiated. However, as per some sources, IA is frantically trying to contact Mujahideen to offer them something in return of safe evacuation of the officers..
> 
> Lets see what happens.
> 
> I like when Indian media calls Kashmiris "Pakistani militants". Of course they are our nationals al of them.. all the residents of IOJK.. Their land has been occupied by you Indian rascals.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Rusty said:


> A nation of 1.5 Billion psychopaths.
> Britain gave up Ireland, Sweden gave up Finland, Sudan gave up South Sudan all in the name of humanity as the people did not want to be with them and holding on to them was costing human lives and suffering.
> 
> But Indians.... holy molly are they psychotic.
> They are okay with so much suffering on all sides over what?
> Some kind of small dick syndrome?
> Kashmir does not want to be part of India. Time to hold a referendum and move on.
> But these are the higher thoughts of humans... not psychotic animals called Indians.


Spot on mate. I would simply add that the Pakistani policy of "1000 cuts" is the perfect strategy against India's perpetual small dick syndrome. They simply cannot escape this particular fate. @Mangus Ortus Novem @SIPRA

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Areesh

Tameem said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256829298121506816



"Assalamualaikum. Aap k matlooba number sai jawab mosool nahi ho raha. Baraye meharbani thori dair baad koshish kijye"

LMAO

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## masterchief_mirza

I S I said:


> Pakistan should activate BAT & Snipers. Bharat maata will not sit idle & resort to killing innocent Kashmiris on boarder.


Western border will also heat up. India is a very predictable occupying force.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## PakGuns

great news

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darksider

Its not ending yet
India: A Head Constable of Border Security Force (BSF) committed fratricide; killed his superior officer (a Sub Inspector) and then committed suicide, at BSF camp in Rajasthan.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256852395306422272

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## PakSword

Areesh said:


> "Assalamualaikum. Aap k matlooba number sai jawab mosool nahi ho raha. Baraye meharbani thori dair baad koshish kijye"
> 
> LMAO


After so long. We almost forgot about him. But good that he brought good news though a little late. 

How are you @Tameem bro? We missed you man.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Liquidmetal

srshkmr said:


> when are you giving up Balochistan.


What has Balochistan got to do with you? J&K is Pakistani territory under Indian Terrorist Army Occupation. As you keep saying it is a 'Bilateral' matter . Balochistan has nothing to do with you Indiots. In that case when are you giving up Assam, South India, and other insurgent parts of so called India?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Agha Sher

Octopod said:


> Yeah, that's kinda unclear why a colonel is in the frontlines...reports say the terrorists have used civilians as sheilds and the CO along with 4 others have entered to rescue the trapped civilians where they've been ambushed
> 
> But the martyr, Col.Ashutosh Sharma was know to lead several CI ops in the past...may his soul RIP



Are you really that stupid? A CO entering to rescue civilians? They wanted to do a victory photoshoot with the bodies of freedom fighters.

How is the josh?

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## IceCold

PakSword said:


> Why doesn't your media follow PDF to get accurate and timely news?


Bhai its unrelated but moderator kab hua? Congrats.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Agha Sher said:


> Are you really that stupid? A CO entering to rescue civilians? They wanted to do a victory photoshoot with the bodies of freedom fighters.
> 
> How is the josh?



Well said 

If they really cared that much about civilians then why they were bombarding the house before the Indian Army colonel entered the house


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256827099010252805

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## PakSword

IceCold said:


> Bhai its unrelated but moderator kab hua? Congrats.


Mujhay khud abhi Pata laga. Thanks man.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

Areesh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256616506437353473
> My fingers are also crossed



My fingers are fine now

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Areesh said:


> Well said
> 
> If they really cared that much about civilians then why they were bombarding the house before the Indian Army colonel entered the house
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256827099010252805


How many Pajeets have been killed by Pak Army, Freedom Fighters and Accidents in this week?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Areesh

PakSword said:


> Mujhay khud abhi Pata laga. Thanks man.



Congrats bro 

Mubarak ho

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

PakSword said:


> Mujhay khud abhi Pata laga. Thanks man.


phr aap TTA nahi rahe?


----------



## Areesh

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> How many Pajeets have been killed by Pak Army, Freedom Fighters and Accidents in this week?



6 pajeets and 1 of their chamcha from IOK police

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dalit

I like this bilateral approach. Let's keep giving Rapistan some more bilateral dialogue.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PakSword

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> phr aap TTA nahi rahe?


Nopes, people had a problem with me having TTA status. Lol



Areesh said:


> Congrats bro
> 
> Mubarak ho


Thanks man.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PakSword

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> We must now be prepared for *IndianTerrorists *to *target PakCivilians in AJK* ... also, the same old pathetic *Song n Dance* fro


This is the only thing they know how to do effectively.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jackdaws

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> @Crixus @Jackdaws @Andhadhun @Nilgiri @Laozi So what initially was being said was true
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256779380052815872


Yes.


----------



## Dalit

*‘Why are you wasting soldiers when you can’t win’, Pravin grills*

https://kmsnews.org/news/2020/05/03...oldiers-when-you-cant-win-pravin-grills-army/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I S I

Areesh said:


> "Assalamualaikum. Aap k matlooba number sai jawab mosool nahi ho raha. Baraye meharbani thori dair baad koshish kijye"
> 
> LMAO

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NeonNinja

T


NeonNinja said:


> Killed


I was the first to confirm the news on this thread


----------



## Pakistani Fighter



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## I S I

PakSword said:


> After so long. We almost forgot about him. But good that he brought good news though a little late.
> 
> How are you @Tameem bro? We missed you man.


Wow upgrade. Congrats bro for becoming moderator. Wishfully no more bans for me.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## PakSword

I S I said:


> Wow upgrade. Congrats bro for getting moderator title. Wishfully no more bans for me.


Thanks man.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I S I

PakSword said:


> Thanks man.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

@GHALIB I want your nonsensical input here. Are you intoxicated enough today to entertain us? Does it make sense how this could have happened?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

I S I said:


>


Fun on pdf ended for me though.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SIPRA

PakSword said:


> Why doesn't your media follow PDF to get accurate and timely news?







masterchief_mirza said:


> Spot on mate. I would simply add that the Pakistani policy of "1000 cuts" is the perfect strategy against India's perpetual small dick syndrome. They simply cannot escape this particular fate. @Mangus Ortus Novem @SIPRA



You mean that it is some sort of circumcision strategy?



PakSword said:


> Mujhay khud abhi Pata laga. Thanks man.



Congratulations.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## I S I

PakSword said:


> Fun on pdf ended for me though.


Yeah I was about to say this. They chained you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SIPRA

PakSword said:


> Fun on pdf ended for me though.



No. Keep the fun content alive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

SIPRA said:


> Congratulations.


Thanks sir!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## newb3e

PakSword said:


> Thanks sir!


wadday sabh hogaye bhai app toh!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Champion_Usmani

It tells you the power of 27th Feb, now the word suicide has been replaced by fratricide in Indian media. Thats what a befitting response does, changes even the vocabulary of the enemy. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256844786738147335
*Kashmir issue will not be settled by means of speeches & majority decisions but by iron & blood.*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## atya

Amavous said:


> Both Kashmiri militants identified as locals
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256839282611781634


Inna lillahi wa inna ilayhi raji'oon. May Allah SWT grant them the highest abode in Jannah ul Firdous ameen

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Ahmad Bhutta

Sad: Col Ashutosk, Maj Anuj Sood, Naik Rajesh & SI of JKP killed in #Handwara action. RIP brave hearts. Condolences to families! Enraged with Army leadership: Why are you wasting brave soldiers, knowing well you cannot win - I have been saying this since Op Parakram 2001-2002



Ahmad Bhutta said:


> Sad: Col Ashutosk, Maj Anuj Sood, Naik Rajesh & SI of JKP killed in #Handwara action. RIP brave hearts. Condolences to families! Enraged with Army leadership: Why are you wasting brave soldiers, knowing well you cannot win - I have been saying this since Op Parakram 2001-2002



So it begins ......


----------



## atya

PakSword said:


> Thanks sir!


Congrats brother!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Champion_Usmani



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chhatrapati

Amavous said:


> Both Kashmiri militants identified as locals
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256839282611781634


Unless Haroon resurrected, that's not possible. This guy died like a year ago.



Agha Sher said:


> Are you really that stupid? A CO entering to rescue civilians? They wanted to do a victory photoshoot with the bodies of freedom fighters.


RR21 COs operate from the frontline not from cozy quarters. I am yet to see a "victory" photoshoot with COs ever. Their job was to rescue the civilians trapped in the house where militants took refuge. The easy way is to flatten the entire structure, hard way involve potential casualties.


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256886644629737474

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## SIPRA

*My Humble Salute to the Two Kashmiri Shaheeds*

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## Dalit

Why isn't India propagating this as another Pulwama tragedy yet? India usually goes bezerk and starts shedding crocodile tears in front of the entire world. Nothing of the sort yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mentee

PakSword said:


> Nopes, people had a problem with me having TTA status. Lol
> 
> 
> Thanks man.



For a moment I thought 

Congrats bro ap Lal ho gy 



I S I said:


> Yeah I was about to say this. They chained you.


Vo b ramzan m

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

SIPRA said:


> *My Humble Salute to the Two Kashmiri Shaheeds*
> View attachment 629310
> 
> 
> View attachment 629311
> 
> 
> View attachment 629312
> 
> 
> View attachment 629315



Allah swt give them Jannat ul Firdous and also peace to their families. We are proud to see off our shuhadah. They are not dead, no, they are alive with Allah swt, he is pleased with them and they are pleased with him.

Allah swt send the occupying devils into the bottom of Hellfire. Grant no peace and no relent to this evil army. Ameen.



Dalit said:


> Why isn't India propagating this as another Pulwama tragedy yet? India usually goes bezerk and starts shedding crocodile tears in front of the entire world. Nothing of the sort yet.



Maybe they will forget it until it is more convenient. Right now it is just embarrassing.

Even the first anniversary of the fake surgical strike was forgotten, and it only was drummed up starting with its second anniversary.

Indians are the biggest clowns, no sense of reality whatsoever.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## lightoftruth

Payback will be very hard for this.
But it's time to let IA use air assets to eliminate targets.
Just bomb the shit of them, enough of this already.


----------



## Agha Sher

Reports indicate that the Mujahideen assault team consisted of 4 fighters. Two was martyred in the engagement with hindu terrorist and the two others escaped with the weapons sized from the 5 captured hindu terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## PakSword

lightoftruth said:


> But it's time to let IA use air assets to eliminate targets


Across LOC?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## atya

lightoftruth said:


> Payback will be very hard for this.
> But it's time to let IA use air assets to eliminate targets.
> Just bomb the shit of them, enough of this already.


@PakSword , your first job

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SIPRA

lightoftruth said:


> Payback will be very hard for this.



I think that likes of you have repeated this sentence umpteen times.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## atya

lightoftruth said:


> Payback will be very hard for this.
> But it's time to let IA use air assets to eliminate targets.
> Just bomb the shit of them, enough of this already.


You should first respond to the 'act of war' committed on the 27th Feb 2019....we are still waiting

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SIPRA

atya said:


> @PakSword , your first job

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mugen

lightoftruth said:


> Payback will be very hard for this.
> But it's time to let IA use air assets to eliminate targets.
> Just bomb the shit of them, enough of this already.


This is hopefully the start of payback for your unjust occupation of Kashmir.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## SIPRA

atya said:


> You should respond to the 'act of war' committed on the 27th Feb 2019....we are still waiting



They have already responded by reelecting that terrorist and scoundrel Modi, with thumping majority.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Mentee

lightoftruth said:


> Payback will be very hard for this.
> But it's time to let IA use air assets to eliminate targets.
> Just bomb the shit of them, enough of this already.



Bring your own tea this time.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## SIPRA

Mentee said:


> Bring your own tea this time.



....... and sugar and milk, as well.

Yeh Pakistan hae, koyi chaye ka khokha naheen.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dalit

lightoftruth said:


> Payback will be very hard for this.
> But it's time to let IA use air assets to eliminate targets.
> Just bomb the shit of them, enough of this already.



LOL you think we will just sit idle?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Dalit said:


> Why isn't India propagating this as another Pulwama tragedy yet?


Less number of casualties. We need to kill atleast 50 of their men in one go

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## IceCold

lightoftruth said:


> Payback will be very hard for this.
> But it's time to let IA use air assets to eliminate targets.
> Just bomb the shit of them, enough of this already.


Kashmiris are already paying with their blood. Dont think this is it, IA will be hunted everywhere whether its on LOC or Kashmir.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BHarwana

Sad news coming from Ahgam village 2 km from operation site in Handwara Kupwara. Unexploded Indian army anti tank stray rocket exploded injuring civilians in the village. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256896862927421443

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Mentee

SIPRA said:


> ....... and sugar and milk, as well.



Jee, we aren't supposed to make a cup every time some Indian pilot breach loc

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lightoftruth

PakSword said:


> Across LOC?


If required ,
Initially should be within.


----------



## Mentee

Dalit said:


> LOL you think we will just sit idle?



In Bollywood world yes, and not only we must sit idol but let them overtake a Pakistani airport as well. Jb tk hindustan m cinema hai - - - - - - -

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dalit

BHarwana said:


> Sad news coming from Ahgam village 2 km from operation site in Handwara Kupwara. Unexploded Indian army anti tank stray rocket exploded injuring civilians in the village.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256896862927421443



This is what they do these Indian thugs.


----------



## lightoftruth

SIPRA said:


> I think that likes of you have repeated this sentence umpteen times.


I save them for special purposes only.
You will see.


----------



## Dalit

lightoftruth said:


> If required ,
> Initially should be within.



We will see about that and we will retaliate like you have never witnessed before. We can play this game with perfection.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mentee

lightoftruth said:


> If required ,
> Initially should be within.



If pigs could fly, if unicorns were real, aik if ka swal hai Baba

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## NeonNinja

Warning Extremely 18+ graphics

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256897253794623490

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

SIPRA said:


> I think that likes of you have repeated this sentence umpteen times.





Mentee said:


> Bring your own tea this time.



Guys, I am still waiting in Lahore gymkhana for their chai. 



BHarwana said:


> Sad news coming from Ahgam village 2 km from operation site in Handwara Kupwara. Unexploded Indian army anti tank stray rocket exploded injuring civilians in the village.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256896862927421443



May Allah swt give them ease and quick healing.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SIPRA

Mentee said:


> In Bollywood world yes, and not only we must sit idol but let them overtake a Pakistani airport as well. Jb tk hindustan m cinema hai - - - - - - -



Bollywood hae, tau mumkin hae.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dalit

lightoftruth said:


> I save them for special purposes only.
> You will see.



Don't be angry and emotional at the same time. When you oppress people of flesh and blood you can expect a reaction.

When you spread terror in your surrounding people are not going to cajole you. This is an expected outcome.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SIPRA

lightoftruth said:


> I save them for special purposes only.
> You will see.



Yes, and you will also see.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mentee

lightoftruth said:


> I save them for special purposes only.
> You will see.



Our vision is sharp like our memory. Just take a walk rss nazi, your fellow sanghus were also parroting that same phase right after 27 feb------- guess what agr Raphael hotay

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Mentee said:


> Jee, we aren't supposed to make a cup every time some Indian pilot breach loc



If Modi loses his job, we can hire him on as a chee wala. He can work alongside with Hamid Karzai, who just came back to due to unemployment.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SIPRA

Mentee said:


> If pigs could fly, .......

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Mentee said:


> Our vision is sharp like our memory. Just take a walk rss nazi, your fellow sanghus were also parroting that same phase right after 27 feb------- guess what agr Raphael hotay



Trump ko budd bana diya, Raphale ko bhi bana dey.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gul_Khan_Peshawar

lightoftruth said:


> If required ,
> Initially should be within.



Is it your final decision? May I please request you to reconsider?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mentee

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> If Modi loses his job, we can hire him on as a chee wala. He can work alongside with Hamid Karzai, who just came back to due to unemployment.



Let me name the tea shop 

How about, 

Ly Chuski
Or gaa 
Bah modi g bah


----------



## SIPRA

NeonNinja said:


> Warning Extremely 18+ graphics
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256897253794623490



Paa Jee @Mangus Ortus Novem: This gives a new dimension to what is being reported.



Gul_Khan_Peshawar said:


> Is it your final decision? May I please request you to reconsider?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

@BHarwana can you update the title?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mentee

Saari Dunya corona k Chakar m bz hai

M to kehta ho in ko vehshiana tashadud ka nishana bnaay

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SIPRA

Gul_Khan_Peshawar said:


> Is it your final decision? May I please request you to reconsider?



Khan Sahib: No reconsideration possible, at this stage.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PakSword

Mentee said:


> For a moment I thought


Wh ?


----------



## Rafale+Meteor+Spectra

Proof of huge success of security forces in J&K in 2020; 22 security forces martyred and 72 terrorists killed:


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Rafale+Meteor+Spectra said:


> Proof of huge success of security forces in 2020; 22 security forces martyred and 72 terrorists killed:






Where is the source of those figures? If true could you post the link here?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dalit

Rafale+Meteor+Spectra said:


> Proof of huge success of security forces in J&K in 2020; 22 security forces martyred and 72 terrorists killed:



LOL these are not even the real numbers as India conceals them. Even if we were to believe these numbers 22 got unleashed to hell. If you take pride in these numbers you need to see a shrink.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mentee

PakSword said:


> Wh ?


Shown the door for a while

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kongn

Bad bad day for the boys.But these things happen in COIN warfare.
Veergati for them,the onus for four times the revenge on us.Will be done.


----------



## StormBreaker

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> @BHarwana @Areesh @Champion_Usmani @PakSword @SIPRA @masterchief_mirza @N.Siddiqui @StormBreaker @Mentee @DESERT FIGHTER @Blacklight @PanzerKiel @Signalian
> 
> 
> It is the _barkat _of this HolyMonth.... two PakKashmiris embraced *Shahadat*!
> 
> Both are middle aged...men with families.... *decent looking men*... they gave *Gift of Life for PakKashmiris *and *Freedom from IndainTerrorists!*
> 
> *100.000 PakKashmiris resting in 7000 massgraves!*
> 
> *10.000 PakKashmiris women/girls GangRaped by the IndianTerrorists!*
> 
> *100s of PakKashmiris lost Sight due to shotgun fires of the IndianTerrorists!*
> 
> *14.000 PakKashmiris boys.... are now somewhere...alive or dead... only the IndianTerrorists know...*
> 
> 
> The *Valley of Sorrows* becomes the Slaughterhouse for the Pigs of IndianTerroristOccupiers!
> 
> 
> We must now be prepared for *IndianTerrorists *to *target PakCivilians in AJK* ... also, the same old pathetic *Song n Dance* from the *FacistIndianMedia*...of *tarrorishts, tarrorishts*... or some *more falsehood *of *Shurgikal Shitrikes.... *
> *
> It is a moment of Strategic Rethink for PA*.... be forever fighting the *TrenchWarfare *on *CeaseFireLine/CFL* or try something different....
> 
> May this *HolyMonth *bring more _*Barkat *_and *Nusrat *for *PakKashmiris and Pakistan!*
> 
> Mangus


All these writings and words won’t save them, Only weapons and chaos would.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dalit

kongn said:


> Bad bad day for the boys.But these things happen in COIN warfare.
> Veergati for them,the onus for four times the revenge on us.Will be done.



LOL Sure. When yours die it happens and it is heaven for them. When ours die it is incompetence and Indian prowess at display.

We will multiply the four times by another four. You wanna bet?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Champion_Usmani

Agreed, i still believe, these all (Handwara encounter, Accidental Grenade blast, BSF fratricide etc) are LOC deaths, being adjusted here. @BHarwana your views bro?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256848100787920903

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmad Saleem

This is savage

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256854367837343744

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kongn

Dalit said:


> LOL Sure. When yours die it happens. When ours die it is incompetence .
> 
> We will multiply the four times by another four. You wanna bet?



You dont have the firepower or the money.Gold is the sinew of war.
As i said,in COIN it happens sometimes,pak soldiers suffer the same in the frontier regions and balochistan.Sometimes bad luck,sometimes incompetence,sometimes intelligence failure.Kashmir now is a kindergarten affair compared to kashmir in the 90s or the north east insurgency at its peak when we lost dozens of men a month and had to face thousands of veteran jihadi afghan mujahideen with no fence and little preparation or intelligence network.We crushed them at our weakest with a bankrupt economy,these wet behind the years boys that now we face get cut down like grass.Today is a sad day,but it changes nothing in the larger scheme.Our manpower is endless,our finances are near inexhaustible.Today will be avenged .That is not in question.
Om shanti.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

kongn said:


> You dont have the firepower or the money.Gold is the sinew of war.
> As i said,in COIN it happens sometimes,pak soldiers suffer the same in the frontier regions and balochistan.Sometimes bad luck,sometimes incompetence,sometimes intelligence failure.Kashmir now is a kindergarten affair compared to kashmir in the 90s or the north east insurgency at its peak when we lost dozens of men a month and had to face thousands of veteran jihadi afghan mujahideen.We crushed them at our weakest with a bankrupt economy,these wet behind the years boys that now we face get cut down like grass.Today is a sad day,but it changes nothing in the larger scheme.Our manpower is endless,our finances are near inexhaustible.Today will be avenged .That is not in question.
> Om shanti.







Do you even have a single piece of evidence to back up your claims?



PS You forgot to add that india has been a superpower since 2012

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## lastofthepatriots

Ahmad Saleem said:


> This is savage
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256854367837343744

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kongn

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Do you even have a single piece of evidence to back up your claims?
> 
> 
> 
> PS You forgot to add that india has been a superpower since 2012



What claims?
India is not a superpower nor is it likely to be one before 2050.But its perfectly capable of crushing threats to its security,losses notwithstanding.


----------



## Dalit

kongn said:


> You dont have the firepower or the money.Gold is the sinew of war.
> As i said,in COIN it happens sometimes,pak soldiers suffer the same in the frontier regions and balochistan.Sometimes bad luck,sometimes incompetence,sometimes intelligence failure.Kashmir now is a kindergarten affair compared to kashmir in the 90s or the north east insurgency at its peak when we lost dozens of men a month and had to face thousands of veteran jihadi afghan mujahideen with no fence and little preparation or intelligence network.We crushed them at our weakest with a bankrupt economy,these wet behind the years boys that now we face get cut down like grass.Today is a sad day,but it changes nothing in the larger scheme.Our manpower is endless,our finances are near inexhaustible.Today will be avenged .That is not in question.
> Om shanti.



LOL that is what you said before the 27th too. We never had the firepower and ability to tackle mighty India. We all know how that turned out. I love it when you underestimate us. It reveals that you use emotions instead of brain cells. That is always a good thing for us.

We will see. Empty threats don't mean much. We will seek revenge by any means. If you resort to any harmful action towards Pakistan you can expect hell.

Stop killing and raping innocent Kashmiris or this will be your fate.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## StormBreaker

PakSword said:


> Wh ?


Congrats for the Moderation, Didn’t see it coming

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PakSword

Mentee said:


> Shown the door for a while


Even when I saw my name in red in the shoutbox after posting a comment, I throught I am gone.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## I S I

Mentee said:


> For a moment I thought
> 
> Congrats bro ap Lal ho gy
> 
> 
> Vo b ramzan m


Does it mean he's a shetaan?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kongn

Dalit said:


> LOL that is what you said before the 27th too. We never had the firepower and ability to tackle mighty India. We all know how that turned out. I love it when you underestimate us. It reveals that you use emotions instead of brain cells. That is always a good thing for us.
> 
> We will see. Empty threats don't mean much. We will seek revenge by any means. If you resort to any harmful action towards Pakistan you can expect hell.
> 
> Stop killing and raping innocent Kashmiris or this will be your fate.



Its a fact you don't.You are a nuisance,but not a mortal threat.And your army knows it.Thats why you were helpless on removal of article 370.You can't fight india in an all out war.Dont have enough men,material or money.
As for fate.The CO died a true kshatriya.Went into the building at personal risk to prevent a hostage situation,the civilians were eventually evacuated.Yes we lost 5 of our boys,but they will be avenged.Death is inevitable,it will come for us all.You do your duty till this beautiful dream called life lasts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robbie

kongn said:


> You dont have the firepower or the money.Gold is the sinew of war.
> As i said,in COIN it happens sometimes,pak soldiers suffer the same in the frontier regions and balochistan.Sometimes bad luck,sometimes incompetence,sometimes intelligence failure.Kashmir now is a kindergarten affair compared to kashmir in the 90s or the north east insurgency at its peak when we lost dozens of men a month and had to face thousands of veteran jihadi afghan mujahideen with no fence and little preparation or intelligence network.We crushed them at our weakest with a bankrupt economy,these wet behind the years boys that now we face get cut down like grass.Today is a sad day,but it changes nothing in the larger scheme.Our manpower is endless,our finances are near inexhaustible.Today will be avenged .That is not in question.
> Om shanti.


Pakistanis tend to live in their bubble. Their bravado is more of a 'lie and lie till other Pakistanis believe you' kind of behaviour.

If Pakistan couldn't do achieve anything in 90s when we were at our most vulnerable point since independence:

nearly bankrupt
fissiparous tendencies and secessionist movements in some parts of India
Close to zero international support as our main sponsor SU was no more
A raging militancy that is unimaginable today - AK 47 toting terrorists roamed openly in Sri nagar
then they are never going to be able to achieve anything.

Indian destiny is not to whine with Pakistanis about kashmir and their endless military fantasies. Indian destiny is to Rise.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SIPRA

kongn said:


> The CO died a true kshatriya.Went into the building at personal risk to prevent a hostage situation,the civilians were eventually evacuated.


----------



## PakSword

lightoftruth said:


> If required ,
> Initially should be within.


Means you will use air assets within your area of administration?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

kongn said:


> What claims?
> India is not a superpower nor is it likely to be one before 2050.But its perfectly capable of crushing threats to its security,losses notwithstanding.






Sure you can.


----------



## SIPRA

Robbie said:


> Indian destiny is not to whine with Pakistanis about kashmir and their endless military fantasies. Indian destiny is to Rise.



Sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sal12

kongn said:


> Its a fact you don't.You are a nuisance,but not a mortal threat.And your army knows it.Thats why you were helpless on removal of article 370.You can't fight india in an all out war.Dont have enough men,material or money.
> As for fate.The CO died a true kshatriya.Went into the building at personal risk to prevent a hostage situation,the civilians were eventually evacuated.Yes we lost 5 of our boys,but they will be avenged.Death is inevitable,it will come for us all.You do your duty till this beautiful dream called life lasts.



You are typical cow piss Indian drinker who always talk big and take pride in lynching muslims. Mark my words you can't do any shit other than ranting in PDF. 

There are no more than 200 freedom fighters in valley against 800K useless soldiers but even then you can't keep things normal in valley. This shows the state of your pathetic situation in IOK.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shah_Deu

kongn said:


> You can't fight india in an all out war.Dont have enough men,material or money.



You know what? _ Your money and material and men pales in front of USSR and the US._ The bad news is you took a panga bigger than your size! But dont worry, the good news is, we alongwith the kashmiris are going to finish it for you!



kongn said:


> You do your duty till this beautiful dream called life lasts.



The dream has just started, and you will enjoy it thoroughly all the way!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## notorious_eagle

Chhatrapati said:


> RR21 COs operate from the frontline not from cozy quarters. I am yet to see a "victory" photoshoot with COs ever. *Their job was to rescue the civilians trapped in the house where militants took refuge. *The easy way is to flatten the entire structure, hard way involve potential casualties.



Rescue the civilians by flattening the house with intense firepower as seen in the videos before entry? 

Now this would be a new textbook written in CT to flatten the structure , and then try to rescue the civilians who are probably dead in the flattened structure.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Mentee

kongn said:


> The CO died a true kshatriya.




Lord O Lord !

These rss nazis won't do without the caste system even when mourning for their dead soldiers.

You are one degenerate scum of the earth.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## SIPRA

notorious_eagle said:


> Rescue the civilians by flattening the house with intense firepower as seen in the videos before entry?
> 
> Now this would be a new textbook written in CT to flatten the structure , and then try to rescue the civilians who are probably dead in the flattened structure.



Rescue the civilians, my foot. They are fabricating and telling lies through their teeth. Something else happened, which, as usual, Indian army is trying to conceal. Even their defense analyst, Pravin Sawhney, has raised doubts about what Indian army is stating.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Dalit

kongn said:


> Its a fact you don't.You are a nuisance,but not a mortal threat.And your army knows it.Thats why you were helpless on removal of article 370.You can't fight india in an all out war.Dont have enough men,material or money.
> As for fate.The CO died a true kshatriya.Went into the building at personal risk to prevent a hostage situation,the civilians were eventually evacuated.Yes we lost 5 of our boys,but they will be avenged.Death is inevitable,it will come for us all.You do your duty till this beautiful dream called life lasts.



Of course we do and we showcased it to the world not so long ago. Your lies were debunked not by us, but the world including your own allies. We know how to tackle India and we are doing a decent job. I am not a bragger.

You think India will survive an all out war with Pakistan? Think again. You might have supriority in numbers, but when it comes to the end show we have parity. I don't need to go into detail.

LOL at article 370. You have put occupied Kashmir in a complete lockdown since applying the article. What kind of article is this that won't allow you to resume business as usual in occupied Kashmir? This article doesn't even have symbolic value. You can throw it on the garbage pile considering Kashmiris feel more alienated than ever. Modi has turned Kashmir into an open prison and your soldiers are dying left and right. Kashmir is back on the agenda. That sounds like a thorough failure of article 370.

You said the same before the 27th. We lack men, hardware and money. Yet we destroyed and humiliated you infront of the world audience. Keep repeating this BS because it won't get you anywhere.

You will be doing this for a long time to come. Embrace yourself for the worst unless you stop killing and imprisoning innocent Kashmiris. Don't expect to win the war in Kashmir through brute force. You cannot. This isn't Palestine. Kashmir has Pakistan standing next to it shoulder to shoulder. Pakistan won't abandon Kashmir. We will support our brothers and sisters through thick and thin. No matter what happens.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Mentee

PakSword said:


> Means you will use air assets within your area of administration?



Nothing new there. India is perhaps the first country in the world to have used airforce against her own citizens in the 60's

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SIPRA

Mentee said:


> Lord O Lord !
> 
> These rss nazis won't do without the caste system even when mourning for their dead soldiers.
> 
> You are one degenerate scum of the earth.



You have misunderstood him. He meant that the CO died a true "Gashtorhiya".

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JohnWick

Robbie said:


> Pakistanis tend to live in their bubble. Their bravado is more of a 'lie and lie till other Pakistanis believe you' kind of behaviour.
> 
> If Pakistan couldn't do achieve anything in 90s when we were at our most vulnerable point since independence:
> 
> nearly bankrupt
> fissiparous tendencies and secessionist movements in some parts of India
> Close to zero international support as our main sponsor SU was no more
> A raging militancy that is unimaginable today - AK 47 toting terrorists roamed openly in Sri nagar
> then they are never going to be able to achieve anything.
> 
> Indian destiny is not to whine with Pakistanis about kashmir and their endless military fantasies. Indian destiny is to Rise.


@PakSword Bud you are a mod now kindly give him a trolling warning king of thing.


----------



## IceCold

kongn said:


> Its a fact you don't.You are a nuisance,but not a mortal threat.And your army knows it.Thats why you were helpless on removal of article 370.You can't fight india in an all out war.Dont have enough men,material or money.
> As for fate.The CO died a true kshatriya.Went into the building at personal risk to prevent a hostage situation,the civilians were eventually evacuated.Yes we lost 5 of our boys,but they will be avenged.Death is inevitable,it will come for us all.You do your duty till this beautiful dream called life lasts.


We were not helpless nor we are today. As for removing of article 370 is concerned please it has been debated.to death. Pakistan never recognize article 370 beyond an Indian trick as an alternative to Kashmiris right to self determination. So removing it again does not hold or change our position or for that matter the rest of the world. Kashmir was/ still remains a disputes territory. India can continue with such cheap theatrics. If something would have changed than India would not have felt the need to remove the article that it introduced in the first place.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## kongn

Sal12 said:


> You are typical cow piss Indian drinker who always talk big and take pride in lynching muslims. Mark my words you can't do any shit other than ranting in PDF.
> 
> There are no more than 200 freedom fighters in valley against 800K useless soldiers but even then you can't keep things normal in valley. This shows the state of your pathetic situation in IOK.



Ignored.


----------



## notorious_eagle

Crixus said:


> What about Kashmiri reporters you guys were quoting initially ..... *are they also lying*



So who was lying?



Arulmozhi Varman said:


> All safe.
> 
> Thanks for the Prayers Pakistanis



You're welcome since all is safe

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## kongn

Shah_Deu said:


> You know what? _ Your money and material and men pales in front of USSR and the US._ The bad news is you took a panga bigger than your size! But dont worry, the good news is, we alongwith the kashmiris are going to finish it for you!
> 
> 
> 
> The dream has just started, and you will enjoy it thoroughly all the way!



Nope,it was you that took a panga bigger than your size.It has already bankrupted you as a state.A beggar PM and the largest public surrender after ww2 seems to have not embarassed you enough.You couldnt do anything in the 90s,you are too weak to do anything anymore.Its all downhill from here.The gap between our economies will only grow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chhatrapati

notorious_eagle said:


> Rescue the civilians by flattening the house with intense firepower as seen in the videos before entry?
> 
> Now this would be a new textbook written in CT to flatten the structure , and then try to rescue the civilians who are probably dead in the flattened structure.


Given there are no civilian casualties in the operation, which is over. What happened to those civilians who got caught in the flattening process? The terrorists were shot, not bombed.


----------



## Mentee

If someone could plz pull out those obnoxiously threatening sanghi comments right after when we downed their jets. 


Ghr jao aur so jao your hollow words amount to nothing. Ask modi or your airchief to man up and cross loc. Torturing unarmed kashmiri won't decrease the number of dead rss terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JohnWick

kongn said:


> Its a fact you don't.You are a nuisance,but not a mortal threat.And your army knows it.Thats why you were helpless on removal of article 370.You can't fight india in an all out war.Dont have enough men,material or money.
> As for fate.The CO died a true kshatriya.Went into the building at personal risk to prevent a hostage situation,the civilians were eventually evacuated.Yes we lost 5 of our boys,but they will be avenged.Death is inevitable,it will come for us all.You do your duty till this beautiful dream called life lasts.


Dear homo homeboy, we do not even acknowledge your government and you are talking sh!t about article 370....
Why you are wishing to covert You and whole homos into radioactive material?
The reality is your Col and maj died there.


----------



## kongn

IceCold said:


> We were not helpless nor we are today. As for removing of article 370 is concerned please it has been debated.to death. Pakistan never recognize article 370 beyond an Indian trick as an alternative to Kashmiris right to self determination. So removing it again does not hold or change our position or for that matter the rest of the world. Kashmir was/ still remains a disputes territory. India can continue with such cheap theatrics. If something would have changed than India would not have felt the need to remove the article that it introduced in the first place.



If you are not helpless come and attack.Take back your 'jugular vein'.Your PM cries helplessly in the senate ''do you want me to go to war with india''?You know you cant fight a full fledged war with us.65 was your last chance.


----------



## ARMalik

lightoftruth said:


> Payback will be very hard for this.
> But it's time to let IA use air assets to eliminate targets.
> Just bomb the shit of them, enough of this already.



Why - is it to get another big bamboo from behind?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## notorious_eagle

kongn said:


> Nope,it was you that took a panga bigger than your size.It has already bankrupted you as a state.*A beggar PM *and the largest public surrender after ww2 seems to have not embarassed you enough.You couldnt do anything in the 90s,you are too weak to do anything anymore.Its all downhill from here.The gap between our economies will only grow.



This is interesting. The biggest beggar, the largest recipient of foreign aid (India) calling someone else a beggar. Its like the pot calling the kettle black. That's a very interesting mindset. 

And lets not talk about who is embarrassed or not? Don't take this the wrong way but the Indian Armed Forces are a laughing stocking in the World especially when being measured by Western Professionals. Literally a Canadian Retired Colonel told me India ain't worth sh** when they can't even beat Pakistan despite being 10X their size in money and manpower. 

Just measure the difference in resources between India and Pakistan, a country 7X size of Pakistan but it still cannot subdue Pakistan and consistently gets slapped in the face by Pakistan Armed Forces. Now that is embarrassing and that explains the national shame and fragile egos of Indians in general on this forum. It would be the equivalent of Canada slapping the US, or look at what the Russians did with the Ukrainians.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Dalit

Robbie said:


> Pakistanis tend to live in their bubble. Their bravado is more of a 'lie and lie till other Pakistanis believe you' kind of behaviour.
> 
> If Pakistan couldn't do achieve anything in 90s when we were at our most vulnerable point since independence:
> 
> nearly bankrupt
> fissiparous tendencies and secessionist movements in some parts of India
> Close to zero international support as our main sponsor SU was no more
> A raging militancy that is unimaginable today - AK 47 toting terrorists roamed openly in Sri nagar
> then they are never going to be able to achieve anything.
> 
> Indian destiny is not to whine with Pakistanis about kashmir and their endless military fantasies. Indian destiny is to Rise.



LOL the world has already seen a good glimpse of rising India.

- Ruled by a ultra-nationalistic and extremist Hindu regime. Check.
- Daylight lynching of Muslims who eat beef. Check.
- Mass rape of women and condoning of rapists on government level. Check.
- Removal of mass Indian citizenship based on religious profiling. Check.
- Economy going down the drain long before corona pandemic. Check.
- Killing and persecution of low caste minorities. Check.
- Brutality and human rights abuses of Kashmiris. Check.

You are hardly a shining rising star as you pretend to be.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## notorious_eagle

kongn said:


> If you are not helpless come and attack.Take back your 'jugular vein'.Your PM cries helplessly in the senate ''do you want me to go to war with india''?You know you cant fight a full fledged war with us.65 was your last chance.



That's true, we don't want a war. We don't have a racist nationalist leading our country. We want peace between India and Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mentee

kongn said:


> If you have patakas we have jumbos.Nuclear bluff was pre 26th february era.
> He died like a warrior.Death is inevitable for all of us.
> The dog's death was the death suffered by your troops in kargil,whose bodies were not even acknowledged by the country they died for , for years.And we buried them or handed them over out of respect for fellow soldiers.



Spare us these empty threats, Man up and do your own kargil on us.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## IceCold

kongn said:


> If you are not helpless come and attack.Take back your 'jugular vein'.Your PM cries helplessly in the senate ''do you want me to go to war with india''?You know you cant fight a full fledged war with us.65 was your last chance.


Countries don't go to war on whining of internet warriors. We will take back what's ours make no mistake about it but will do so at a time and place of our choosing. Till than be prepared to lift dead bodies of your occupational forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sal12

kongn said:


> Nope,it was you that took a panga bigger than your size.It has already bankrupted you as a state.A beggar PM and the largest public surrender after ww2 seems to have not embarassed you enough.You couldnt do anything in the 90s,you are too weak to do anything anymore.Its all downhill from here.The gap between our economies will only grow.



Talking about 71 clearly shows you don't have anything left to say as this is your last resort. India the biggest recipients of Aid in the world since its independence and talking about beggar PM while the caliber of your own Chai wala PM is in front of the world when he talks about building toilets in UNGA meeting in Sep, 2019.

You know you can't do anything and pdf isn't the right forum for taking out your frustration on the death of 5 of your cockroaches.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mentee

kongn said:


> Maybe in a decade or 2.In the meantime we have to get to a 5 trillion and then 10 trillion dollar economy.



You punched me to oblivion and I will inflict the same damage on you but hey wait first let me make my business successful, 


Pussy excuse

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## notorious_eagle

kongn said:


> As do we,*just dont send wanted people on suicide missions over the border.*You live in your place,we will live in ours.We dont have to like each other to co exist.Modi is pakistan's mirror.



Sir,

I thought we were having a serious discussion here. The mere fact how you completely absolved India of supporting terrorists inside Pakistan is absolutely disgusting. Indian money and arms for Baloch and TTP funneled through your consulates in Afghanistan is something that has been noticed and tracked. I don't want you to give a history lesson here but India invented the concept of supporting terrorists in the subcontinent and is the only country to overtly invade and interfere in matters of sovereign countries, so please, spare us the lecture.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JohnWick

kongn said:


> If you are not helpless come and attack.Take back your 'jugular vein'.Your PM cries helplessly in the senate ''do you want me to go to war with india''?You know you cant fight a full fledged war with us.65 was your last chance.


We have bigger nuclear arsenal than India....We have more sophisticated Cruise missile technology thanks to tomahawk Cruise missile which was fired towards Afghanistan but accidently landed on Pakistan with out being blasted....We have recently showed you on 27/2 when your WC Abhinandan polishing our Army boot with his blood....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Maxpane

Killing an officer is a good tactic in guerella war. It will put immense pressure on indian army officers

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Robbie

notorious_eagle said:


> Sir,
> 
> I thought we were having a serious discussion here. The mere fact how you completely absolved India of supporting terrorists inside Pakistan is absolutely disgusting. Indian money and arms for Baloch and TTP funneled through your consulates in Afghanistan is something that has been noticed and tracked. I don't want you to give a history lesson here but India invented the concept of supporting terrorists in the subcontinent and is the only country to overtly invade and interfere in matters of sovereign countries, so please, spare us the lecture.


Incorrect. Indian support for TTP is propaganda that Pakistan Army came up with to win support of the masses against TTP. Before that point, people were undecided and unsure why an Islamic TTP was fighting Islamic Army. Voila, TTP supported by India and PA gets public license against them.

Secondly, Pakistan is the first country in the subcontinent to employ 'non state actors' when it supported laskars to invade princely J&K. You seem eager to not delve into actions of Pakistan.


----------



## kongn

IceCold said:


> Countries don't go to war on whining of internet warriors. We will take back what's ours make no mistake about it but will do so at a time and place of our choosing. Till than be prepared to lift dead bodies of your occupational forces.



Your time is slipping by.65 was the last time you had a chance conventionally,90s the last time you had a chance sub-conventionally.Your economy is stagnant,you are in a debt trap.You have no industry.Your water situation is about to become sever and your main income is agricultural.The west is done with you and all your bets are now on china which is a far harsher master.If you can't drastically increase your economy in the next 10 years this rivalry is finished.Indian military modernization was stalled for 10 years by the UPA under anthony,modi for all his faults has begun the military modernization and ended the PSU monopoly of OFB and HAL.2025 first phase modernization will be complete.So you don't have much time.You will be competing with a 5 trillion dollar economy by the end of this decade.Time's running out.Tick tock.


----------



## Mentee

kongn said:


> If you have patakas we have jumbos.




Is it just me or he's actually manifesting the mental capability of a kindergarten kid.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dalit

Mentee said:


> Is it just me or he's actually manifesting the mental capability of a kindergarten kid.



This kid doesn't even know what war is. He is never been to the frontline. LOL most of these RSS imbecile are part-time trolls. Hitting keys on their keyboards and pretending to be angry.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sharma Ji

Don't be making fun of fallen soldiers, people. That's very poor form.


----------



## Dalit

dharmi said:


> Don't be making fun of fallen soldiers, people. That's very poor form.



Who is making fun of dead soldiers? Your countrymen are hotheaded fools spamming this topic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kongn

notorious_eagle said:


> Sir,
> 
> I thought we were having a serious discussion here. The mere fact how you completely absolved India of supporting terrorists inside Pakistan is absolutely disgusting. Indian money and arms for Baloch and TTP funneled through your consulates in Afghanistan is something that has been noticed and tracked. I don't want you to give a history lesson here but India invented the concept of supporting terrorists in the subcontinent and is the only country to overtly invade and interfere in matters of sovereign countries, so please, spare us the lecture.



We didn't invent it.Yes we supported baluch and pashtun militancy especially after 2014 as a tit for tat measure for pakistani activities in kashmir.Whole pakistani divisions are tied up in those areas in COIN suffering attrition which is the same death by thousand cuts policy you wanted to inflict on us in kashmir.We are simply returning the favour.Its realpolitik.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1


----------



## Sharma Ji

Dalit said:


> Who is making fun of dead soldiers? Your countrymen are hotheaded fools spamming this topic.


Gloating about it then, if not making fun.. rejoicing. 

Not good.

Any real serviceman/woman from your side will tell you the same.


----------



## Malik Alpha

Dalit said:


> Who is making fun of dead soldiers? Your countrymen are hotheaded fools spamming this topic.


A good Hindutva terrorist is a dead Hindutva terrorist. Dont call them soldiers.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dalit

dharmi said:


> Gloating about it then, if not making fun.. rejoicing.
> 
> Not good.
> 
> Any real serviceman/woman from your side will tell you the same.



The only problem is that I don't consider an occupying force which is involved in human rights abuses and other sinister activities as respectful. These Indian forces are abusing the human rights of innocent people. That is not worthy of respect and admiration.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IceCold

kongn said:


> Your time is slipping by.65 was the last time you had a chance conventionally,90s the last time you had a chance sub-conventionally.Your economy is stagnant,you are in a debt trap.You have no industry.Your water situation is about to become sever and your main income is agricultural.The west is done with you and all your bets are now on china which is a far harsher master.If you can't drastically increase your economy in the next 10 years this rivalry is finished.Indian military modernization was stalled for 10 years by the UPA under anthony,modi for all his faults has begun the military modernization and ended the PSU monopoly of OFB and HAL.2025 first phase modernization will be complete.So you don't have much time.You will be competing with a 5 trillion dollar economy by the end of this decade.Time's running out.Tick tock.


I can say the same about India who thought Pakistan will be disintegrated by 2010, 11, 15 and how Pakistan is no match for India conventionally but they were woken up on the morning of 27th February 2019. The economy of the whole world is stagnant, India isn't doing better either and all that Modi ha to Mumkin ha has gone down the gutter drain. So 5 trillion economy makes no difference to us. We have heard this argument many a times before. We will raise the cost for Pakistan, we have a new normal , we will punish Pakistan, trust me we have heard all, witnessed it all and still respond you that leaves India red face every fuckin time.
India's good luck was that Pakistan was ruled by the likes of Nawaz and Zardari. They are gone and history. Now we have someone who has taken India to cleaners both diplomatically and military. Let's see when India musters the courage to cross cease fire line.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## SIPRA

dharmi said:


> Don't be making fun of fallen soldiers, people. That's very poor form.



You call our Kashmiri freedom fighters as Terrorists and gloat on their deaths and expect us to respect your soldiers, who are terrorizing Kashmiris. What an irony.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## NeonNinja

dharmi said:


> Don't be making fun of fallen soldiers, people. That's very poor form.


Indian Army is Occupying force in Kashmir


----------



## notorious_eagle

Robbie said:


> Incorrect. Indian support for TTP is propaganda that Pakistan Army came up with to win support of the masses against TTP. Before that point, people were undecided and unsure why an Islamic TTP was fighting Islamic Army. Voila, TTP supported by India and PA gets public license against them.



Pakistan discovered Indian support for TTP when TTP commanders were captured and interrogated. They revealed that they received weapons and money from Indian consulates with the agreement that these resources will only be used against Pakistan. I guess this evidence would be similar to that of Indians capturing individuals on their side and interrogating them and releasing their confessions in the media. So i would call this Apples to Apples. 

But i love it how you completely ignored the Baloch Terrorists. Heck, they are freely travelling to India and holding conferences there. There is an office in New Delhi who's main aim is to make a separate Balochistan. I mean India could be nice and stop supporting Baloch terrorists by arresting them and deporting them to Pakistan. But then again, these Baloch terrorists are on the payroll/protection of RAW. 



Robbie said:


> Secondly, Pakistan is the first country in the subcontinent to employ 'non state actors' when it supported laskars to invade princely J&K. You seem eager to not delve into actions of Pakistan.



Those lashkars acted like an Army and invaded J&K. India supported Mukti Bahini in another sovereign country to sow violence in East Pakistan. That's akin to supporting separatist movements in a sovereign country similar to what Pakistan did with the Kashmiri Mujahideens. Not to mention, you completely ignored Indian actions in Sri Lanka and Maldives.



dharmi said:


> Don't be making fun of fallen soldiers, people. That's very poor form.



I agree with you on this here. A professional soldier is a soldier and should be respected.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Crystal-Clear

kongn said:


> If you have patakas we have jumbos.Nuclear bluff was pre 26th february era.
> He died like a warrior.Death is inevitable for all of us.
> The dog's death was the death suffered by your troops in kargil,whose bodies were not even acknowledged by the country they died for , for years.And we buried them or handed them over out of respect for fellow soldiers.


5 indian military man including a colonel nd major taken hostage by only 2 Fighters (with no training) .
is that what you call bravery ?
they are good for none . better they were dispatched to hell.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sharma Ji

Malik Alpha said:


> A good Hindutva terrorist is a dead Hindutva terrorist. Dont call them soldiers.


A Kashmiri Muslim was also martyred.


----------



## notorious_eagle

kongn said:


> We didn't invent it.Yes we supported baluch and pashtun militancy especially after 2014 as a tit for tat measure for pakistani activities in kashmir.Whole pakistani divisions are tied up in those areas in COIN suffering attrition which is the same death by thousand cuts policy you wanted to inflict on us in kashmir.We are simply returning the favour.Its realpolitik.



Thank You. We both are in agreement. 

I hope this madness ends one day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mentee

Rss nazi way of war posturing is quite cringeworthy . 


The real nazis would just jump at their opponents but their Asian counterparts first want to earn money and then get into a fight. Other than that we are just putting up with there occasional empty threats. 

Ib k Mario phr btayy gy

Kaboom!!!

OK wait for ten years then we'll teach you a lesson 

Kaboom!!!


Plz go, fight after 10 years ok ok

Kaboom!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maxpane

if one knows that he is going to get martyrdom then killing a top notch officer would leave a psychological impact and officers would not dare to come out even in the street next time. 
Good job Kashmiris our brothers you did a fantastic job.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JohnWick

kongn said:


> If you have patakas we have jumbos.Nuclear bluff was pre 26th february era.
> He died like a warrior.Death is inevitable for all of us.
> The dog's death was the death suffered by your troops in kargil,whose bodies were not even acknowledged by the country they died for , for years.And we buried them or handed them over out of respect for fellow soldiers.


In kargil we freely used Anti aircraft guns on your rats....Even German Army didn't use the Hitler's Buzz Saw(MG3) that freely ....You suffered more deaths....Even your coffins became less for the dead bodies of your personels....


----------



## Leviza

Good job guys 
Send them to hell and take revenge on illegal occupation army in Kashmir 

once the war broke out , muslims do not care about economy or material things of the world , that is why Indians with 10x more budget and large army was not able to do anything on 27th and went down 

start exposing Indian army senior army command in Kashmir and soon they will send back in boxes by freedom fighters 

soon time will come when Pakistan will openly support these Kashmiri people 

war is just around the corner with India


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Dalit said:


> This kid doesn't even know what war is. He is never been to the frontline. LOL most of these RSS imbecile are part-time trolls. Hitting keys on their keyboards and pretending to be angry.







Of course he doesn't. He is another gangu uncle on PDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sharma Ji

Maxpane said:


> if one knows that he is going to get martyrdom then killing a top notch officer would leave a psychological impact and officers would not dare to come out even in the street next time.
> Good job Kashmiris our brothers you did a fantastic job.


Punjabis from Bhawalpur fidayeen factory, not Kashmiris.


----------



## Robbie

notorious_eagle said:


> Pakistan discovered Indian support for TTP when TTP commanders were captured and interrogated. They revealed that they received weapons and money from Indian consulates with the agreement that these resources will only be used against Pakistan. I guess this evidence would be similar to that of Indians capturing individuals on their side and interrogating them and releasing their confessions in the media. So i would call this Apples to Apples.
> 
> But i love it how you completely ignored the Baloch Terrorists. Heck, they are freely travelling to India and holding conferences there. There is an office in New Delhi who's main aim is to make a separate Balochistan. I mean India could be nice and stop supporting Baloch terrorists by arresting them and deporting them to Pakistan. But then again, these Baloch terrorists are on the payroll/protection of RAW.


These allegations carry zero credibility. Good for domestic consumption I suppose, not much else.



> Those lashkars acted like an Army and invaded J&K. India supported Mukti Bahini in another sovereign country to sow violence in East Pakistan. That's akin to supporting separatist movements in a sovereign country similar to what Pakistan did with the Kashmiri Mujahideens. Not to mention, you completely ignored Indian actions in Sri Lanka and Maldives.


In fact, Pakistan tried this two times (in 1947 and again in 1965 with its Op Gibraltar) before India responded with Mukti bahini. Using terrorists and nonstate actors is from the Pakistani playbook.

I don't mind you accusing India of verifiable facts but you don't get to act righteous and claim "India invented the concept of supporting terrorists in the subcontinent and is the only country to overtly invade and interfere in matters of sovereign countries". That honour is reserved for Pakistan. Pakistan is merely reaping the fruit of what it started.


----------



## SIPRA

Indian news channels have started accusing Pakistan and asking the government to avenge this attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Jackdaws

Maxpane said:


> if one knows that he is going to get martyrdom then killing a top notch officer would leave a psychological impact and officers would not dare to come out even in the street next time.
> Good job Kashmiris our brothers you did a fantastic job.


Lol. Maybe in Pakistan they top officers are scared and get impacted psychologically at dying during their duty. I guess they all want to bounce to Canada soon. In other countries, it is a bit different.


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Robbie said:


> These allegations carry zero credibility. Good for domestic consumption I suppose, not much else.
> 
> 
> In fact, Pakistan tried this two times (in 1947 and again in 1965 with its Op Gibraltar) before India responded with Mukti bahini. Using terrorists and nonstate actors is from the Pakistani playbook.
> 
> I don't mind you accusing India of verifiable facts but you don't get to act righteous and claim "India invented the concept of supporting terrorists in the subcontinent and is the only country to overtly invade and interfere in matters of sovereign countries". That honour is reserved for Pakistan. Pakistan is merely reaping the fruit of what it started.







Of which like ALL indians you have 0 credible evidence of...........


----------



## Mentee

I doubt these war mongerers rss nazis tryina scare us with trillions and prillions dollars worth nukes have ever fired a 9mm in their life. Get a life sanghis 



SIPRA said:


> Indian news channels have started accusing Pakistan and asking the government to avenge this attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JohnWick

dharmi said:


> Punjabis from Bhawalpur fidayeen factory, not Kashmiris.


There no such thing of Fidayeen Factory.
Your BSF is patrolling borders day and Night LOC is the world most heavily mined area....This is not where you can be a pseudo and lie in day light....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maxpane

Jackdaws said:


> Lol. Maybe in Pakistan they top officers are scared and get impacted psychologically at dying during their duty. I guess they all want to bounce to Canada soon. In other countries, it is a bit different.


Bhai just wait and see. If it continues then no indian officer comes out from his house

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mentee

kongn said:


> India didn't think anything.US think tanks declared you a failed state.Well with your economy,debt,water situation and internal security you are headed that way.On 26th we forever changed the strategic paradigm in the subcontinent.
> 5 trillion makes no difference for you because you can never dream of becoming a 5 trillion dollar economy,makes a hell of a lot difference for us and the world.We are not a security state like you.The bigger the economy better your living standards,larger your military budget and larger your global influence.
> Imran khan is seen as an army puppet and a beggar who even became a driver for his saudi boss in our circles.He was treated as a vassal by the chinese (greeting him with a short red carpet and a provincial official on his arrival)and had to prompted by bajwa to engage the chinese premier.His naya pakistan was a scam.Your economy is finished and he has to continually beg on twitter for loan relief.Hardly someone who has 'taken india to the cleaners'.



Yeh do great in matching the life standard of an average Pakistani with those 5 trillions.


----------



## kongn

Maxpane said:


> if one knows that he is going to get martyrdom then killing a top notch officer would leave a psychological impact and officers would not dare to come out even in the street next time.
> Good job Kashmiris our brothers you did a fantastic job.



Psychological fear?You are talking about an army that climbed 18,000 feet cliffs under machine gun and artillery fire with just ropes and rifles.These boys won kargil with sheer force of will.Many of them are 3rd,4rth,5th generation from their families ,they would rather die than dishonour their paltan.They wouldn't be able to show their faces in the villages if they retreated in fear .You evidently know very little about indian army mentality and regimental pride.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gul_Khan_Peshawar

kongn said:


> Nope,it was you that took a panga bigger than your size.It has already bankrupted you as a state.A beggar PM and the largest public surrender after ww2 seems to have not embarassed you enough.You couldnt do anything in the 90s,you are too weak to do anything anymore.Its all downhill from here.The gap between our economies will only grow.



Dude, we had the same PM and same economy on 27th Feb but slapped you on face and paraded your false ego naked on TV and you couldn't do anything. You overestimated yourself then, you're repeating the same mistake now. 

Come out of bollywood and see the reality, its neither 1971 nor 1990s. Read the dynamics of of both times and realize your current vulnerabilities; if I was you, I would do that.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

kongn said:


> Psychological fear?You are talking about an army that climbed 18,000 feet cliffs under machine gun and artillery fire with just ropes and rifles.These boys won kargil with sheer force of will.Many of them are 3rd,4rth,5th generation from their families ,they would rather die than dishonour their paltan.They wouldn't be able to show their faces in the villages if they retreated in fear .You evidently know very little about indian army mentality.







Of which you have 0 EVIDENCE or proof of ............

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IceCold

SIPRA said:


> Indian news channels have started accusing Pakistan and asking the government to avenge this attack.


Please! We don't want the tea to get cold.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mentee

kongn said:


> Psychological fear?You are talking about an army that climbed 18,000 feet cliffs under machine gun and artillery fire with just ropes and rifles.These boys won kargil with sheer force of will.Many of them are 3rd,4rth,5th generation from their families ,they would rather die than dishonour their paltan.They wouldn't be able to show their faces in the villages if they retreated in fear .You evidently know very little about indian army mentality.



Dude, factually speaking your military is pussy like your high caste political elite. Both are hiding behind each other.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

kongn said:


> India didn't think anything.US think tanks declared you a failed state.Well with your economy,debt,water situation and internal security you are headed that way.On 26th we forever changed the strategic paradigm in the subcontinent.
> 5 trillion makes no difference for you because you can never dream of becoming a 5 trillion dollar economy,makes a hell of a lot difference for us and the world.We are not a security state like you.The bigger the economy better your living standards,larger your military budget and larger your global influence.
> Imran khan is seen as an army puppet and a beggar who even became a driver for his saudi boss in our circles.He was treated as a vassal by the chinese (greeting him with a short red carpet and a provincial official on his arrival)and had to prompted by bajwa to engage the chinese premier.His naya pakistan was a scam.Your economy is finished and he has to continually beg on twitter for loan relief.Hardly someone who has 'taken india to the cleaners'.










Won't mean much when your population will be close to 2 billion of which most of whom will be living in extreme poverty.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## notorious_eagle

Robbie said:


> These allegations carry zero credibility. Good for domestic consumption I suppose, not much else.



If we use the same yardstick, Indian allegations then carry zero credibility as they are also only bore out of confessions. Using your yardstick, Pakistan does not support any terrorism inside India. 

On a side note, here is Mazdak Baloch(low life) who was responsible for the murder of multiple Punjabi civilians working in Balochistan. He is happily living in New Delhi as a guest of RAW. 










Robbie said:


> In fact, Pakistan tried this two times (in 1947 and again in 1965 with its Op Gibraltar) before India responded with Mukti bahini. Using terrorists and nonstate actors is from the Pakistani playbook.



1948(Correct your dates son) and 1965 were armed conflicts between two sovereign countries, learn the difference. Bukti Bahini was the first time India started using non state actors to destabilize a neighbor. 

Why did you ignore Sri Lanka and Maldives? Selective memory ehh

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Maxpane

kongn said:


> Psychological fear?You are talking about an army that climbed 18,000 feet cliffs under machine gun and artillery fire with just ropes and rifles.These boys won kargil with sheer force of will.Many of them are 3rd,4rth,5th generation from their families ,they would rather die than dishonour their paltan.They wouldn't be able to show their faces in the villages if they retreated in fear .You evidently know very little about indian army mentality.


yeah psychological fear. its not bolly wood movie sir. If Kashmiris continues hunting officers like this then it surely creat havoc in your leadership.
As far as bravery is concern how a person can forget that your officers used human shield in kashmir.
Even one of your brave officer accepted in tv show that they used rape as a weapon against innocent kashmiri women.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## notorious_eagle

SIPRA said:


> Indian news channels have started accusing Pakistan and asking the government to avenge this attack.



Oh God

I hope not. They really want another spanking by Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Mentee

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Of which you have 0 EVIDENCE or proof of ............



The Hindu radicals think that they can get away with poking pakistan like they are used to with untouchables

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SIPRA

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> O PaaJee,
> 
> 
> Is it same like after *PulwamaDrama *or less yelling till now?
> 
> Are the good Indians on TeeVee askinig: _*Modi badla lo?*_
> 
> *Gen Bakari *fuming and *asking the most important question again?*
> 
> Give us some details, please...
> 
> @Areesh @Champion_Usmani @BHarwana what is their Asocial media saying now? If you have time, please, scan for us!
> 
> Mangus



I think, it would become clear by evening, when most of the panel discussion and debate programs are aired from Indian news channels. If, most of their key anti-Pakistan anchors take this issue up; then we should expect that something big would be coming in near future. Modi has tweeted on this incidence. If someone can post that tweet in this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Champion_Usmani

Another Accident...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256937128212168705

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Mentee

notorious_eagle said:


> Oh God
> 
> I hope not. They really want another spanking by Pakistan.


. Bbq season seems to be coming early.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sharma Ji

JohnWick said:


> There no such thing of Fidayeen Factory.
> Your BSF is patrolling borders day and Night LOC is the world most heavily mined area....This is not where you can be pseudo and lie in day light....


Foreign fighters are foreign fighters. 

When locals like Burhan Wani are exterminated, it makes news.


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Black kat

@BIackKat
·
19h

Indian Army personals are not safe in occupied #kashmir. I strongly urge #Pakistan to take necessary measures to ensure their safety.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SIPRA

IceCold said:


> Please! We don't want the tea to get cold.



@Mentee has declared that in future they will have to bring their own tea. Yeh Pakistan hae, koyi chaye ka khokha naheen hae.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IceCold

kongn said:


> India didn't think anything.US think tanks declared you a failed state.Well with your economy,debt,water situation and internal security you are headed that way.On 26th we forever changed the strategic paradigm in the subcontinent.
> 5 trillion makes no difference for you because you can never dream of becoming a 5 trillion dollar economy,makes a hell of a lot difference for us and the world.We are not a security state like you.The bigger the economy better your living standards,larger your military budget and larger your global influence.
> Imran khan is seen as an army puppet and a beggar who even became a driver for his saudi boss in our circles.He was treated as a vassal by the chinese (greeting him with a short red carpet and a provincial official on his arrival)and had to prompted by bajwa to engage the chinese premier.His naya pakistan was a scam.Your economy is finished and he has to continually beg on twitter for loan relief.Hardly someone who has 'taken india to the cleaners'.


All I see in post is beggar beggar beggar, why do you forget that you top that list too. As for being a security state we are happy with whatever you think we are. Doesn't change the fact that you will continue to pick bodies of your force till India and RSS terrorist Modi learns to behave in a civilised manner, lift curfew from Kashmir, stop killing innocent Kashmiris, stop raping women and stop blinding little children with pellet guns.
And as for Pm Khan driving, lol. Let me give you a clue go search on who drove PM Khan when he was in Saudi Arabia.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## SIPRA

Mentee said:


> Dude, factually speaking your military is pussy like your high caste political elite. Both are hiding behind each other.



Both are doing 69 with each other.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mentee

SIPRA said:


> I think, it would become clear by evening, when most of the panel discussion and debate programs are aired from Indian news channels. If, most of their key anti-Pakistan anchors take this issue up; then we should expect that something big would be coming in near future. Modi has tweeted on this incidence. If someone can post that tweet in this thread.



Indian national bitchin competition is going to be a fun sight. Paaaaaakishtan Paaaaaakishtan aaaaaaaaaddddaaaa Paaaaaakishtan Rawwwwwwwwr pakistanis buhaaaaaaaaaa paaaakishtan 



Someone plz place a spoon in arnabs mouth already

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Crack Troop

@Crack_Troop
·
17m

#BreakingNews Last 48 hours #IndianArmy officially acknowledges another death, toll rises to 13 . 

Yesterday officer who was injured in grenade blast at Karnah military Camp in Kupwara near #LoC, was succumbed to his injuries identified as

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Mentee said:


> The Hindu radicals think that they can get away with poking pakistan like they are used to with untouchables






Funny how indians make ludicrous and outlandish claims but can NEVER EVER back them up with credible facts or proof.................that is a major indian trait. Non-indians hardly ever do this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Orca

Goenitz said:


> what is an estimate of number of FFighters in valley?



since last 6 years modi govt saying that there are only 300 freedom fighters


----------



## Dalit

Mentee said:


> The Hindu radicals think that they can get away with poking pakistan like they are used to with untouchables



It is not only Hindu radicals. The world at large is responsible for this arrogant Indian behavior. Specifically the US. During the Obama regime the Indians got special and preferential treatment to become a counterweight to China. Preferential treatment came in the shape of US tech jobs, advanced military equipment, nuke deal, trade deals, aid etc. Indians have been high since then believing they are special. They are not. They are being used as pawns and they know it. Acting as a counterweight to China is next to impossible. The Americans have been brainwashing the Indians and presenting them to the world as the next best thing after sliced bread.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JohnWick

dharmi said:


> Foreign fighters are foreign fighters.
> 
> When locals like Burhan Wani are exterminated, it makes news.


Burhan Wani Shaheed was the commander of resistance....His martyrdom influenced many more to become one like him.... If they were trained personnel with Gadgets The would have killed your wholesale of a battalion....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IceCold

SIPRA said:


> @Mentee has declared that in future they will have to bring their own tea. Yeh Pakistan hae, koyi chaye ka khokha naheen hae.


@Mentee is not a good host than.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SIPRA

Mentee said:


> Someone plz place a spoon in arnabs mouth already



In mouth???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mentee

@kongn

Larna hai to ajao ku k Islamabad or is k girdo navah m aftari ka waqt hoa chahta hai

Aja abhi b time hai free Chai Mil jy gi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kongn

Maxpane said:


> yeah psychological fear. its not bolly wood movie sir. If Kashmiris continues hunting officers like this then it surely creat havoc in your leadership.
> As far as bravery is concern how a person can forget that your officers used human shield in kashmir.
> Even one of your brave officer accepted in tv show that they used rape as a weapon against innocent kashmiri women.



You will teach fear to those who climbed the tallest mountain peaks under gunfire and shelling?You will teach them fear of death?To dishonour their paltan will be a fate far worse than death for them.
The officer put himself in danger to protect civilians,and paid for it.Sometimes no good deed goes unpunished.Human shield was used against stone pelters,and also a one off incident.
Rape cases were there in early 90s,not since then.Pakistan army's conduct in baluchistan..best not elaborate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

kongn said:


> You will teach fear to those who climbed the tallest mountain peaks under gunfire and shelling?You will teach them fear of death?To dishonour their paltan will be a fate far worse than death for them.
> The officer put himself in danger to protect civilians,and paid for it.Sometimes no good deed goes unpunished.Human shield was used against stone pelters,and also a one off incident.
> Rape cases were there in early 90s,not since then.Pakistan army's conduct in baluchistan..best not elaborate.







IF what you say is true, can you post ANY CREDIBLE evidence or proof that confirms what you are claiming?


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256936823378587648

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kongn

Dalit said:


> It is not only Hindu radicals. The world at large is responsible for this arrogant Indian behavior. Specifically the US. During the Obama regime the Indians got special and preferential treatment to become a counterweight to China. Preferential treatment came in the shape of US tech jobs, advanced military equipment, nuke deal, trade deals, aid etc. Indians have been high since then believing they are special. They are not. They are being used as pawns and they know it. Acting as a counterweight to China is next to impossible. The Americans have been brainwashing the Indians and presenting them to the world as the next best thing after sliced bread.



Its the economy stupid.Our numbers keep rising,yours is stagnant.You complain why people dont treat you and us equally,thats why.Hindu muslim is a desi affair in this context,nothing to do with global influence.



Champion_Usmani said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256936823378587648



They are given compensation by the government to rebuild if not found to be OGW.Its a necessary step to prevent close quarter house fighting and consequent casualities like this case.


----------



## Dalit

kongn said:


> Its the economy stupid.Our numbers keep rising,yours is stagnant.You complain why people dont treat you and us equally,thats why.Hindu muslim is a desi affair in this context,nothing to do with global influence.



LOL In your simple mind it would be. We know how to balance things and maintain a credible minimum detterence. We have enough to take you out and some more. Your economy which is already in tatters, would amount to smoke and fume. We thank you for electing Modi. You could have been in a much better position economically, but Modi made sure you are not.

LOL Hindu Muslim is desi affair. Hindu Muslim caused partition. It doesn't get more international than that.


----------



## SIPRA

kongn said:


> The officer put himself in danger to protect civilians,and paid for it.



Utterly fabricated BS.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JohnWick

kongn said:


> You will teach fear to those who climbed the tallest mountain peaks under gunfire and shelling?You will teach them fear of death?To dishonour their paltan will be a fate far worse than death for them.
> The officer put himself in danger to protect civilians,and paid for it.Sometimes no good deed goes unpunished.Human shield was used against stone pelters,and also a one off incident.
> Rape cases were there in early 90s,not since then.Pakistan army's conduct in baluchistan..best not elaborate.


Lol your Col was only went there to take some selfies and make photos.... To add it in his CV for his promotion to brigadier and even higher ranks in the future.... ALAS he didn't know that the photos will be made but not victory but his of his dead body....Exorcism type thing should also be done there as his soul is still wondering in the Forest of Kashmir....it might haunt people there....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## N.Siddiqui

First martyrdom anniversary of Mufti Tariq Shamimؒ who was martyred in Imamsahab area of Shopian along with Lateef Tigerؒ & Shariq Shaheed. Slogans like; Jeevay Jeevay? Pakistan! Hum kia chaahtay? Azadi! Can blaring during his funeral procession. #Kashmir


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256903879918260224

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## notorious_eagle

IceCold said:


> All I see in post is beggar beggar beggar, why do you forget that you top that list too. As for being a security state we are happy with whatever you think we are. Doesn't change the fact that you will continue to pick bodies of your force till India and RSS terrorist Modi learns to behave in a civilised manner, lift curfew from Kashmir, stop killing innocent Kashmiris, stop raping women and stop blinding little children with pellet guns.
> And as for Pm Khan driving, lol. Let me give you a clue go search on who drove PM Khan when he was in Saudi Arabia.



Its helpfulness and nothing else 

You need to understand the mindset of @kongn and other Indians. Their egos are bruised and they feel helpless. They were told that India would absolutely steamroll Pakistan, and set terms on its own. Now they realize, that is not Pakistan and Pakistan's defences are strong enough to withstand any assault from India. 

Then they react out by calling Pakistan a beggar state with the irony that their own country is the biggest receiver of foreign aid. They talk about a growing Indian economy, sure it is but its not like Pakistan's economy is contracting. Every time you hear them that we will isolate Pakistan and make into a pariah like North Korea. Then they realize, that's not possible and get angry and lash out. 

You need to understand the mindset and mass psychology of the people you're dealing with. Their is utter shame that a country 7X smaller then them can look them in the eye and slap them in the face. In addition, there is also the shame that Western Military Professionals don't regard Indian Armed Forces as high due to their inability in dealing with Pakistan considering the difference in the military budgets.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
16


----------



## Aasimkhan

kongn said:


> You will teach fear to those who climbed the tallest mountain peaks under gunfire and shelling?You will teach them fear of death?To dishonour their paltan will be a fate far worse than death for them.
> The officer put himself in danger to protect civilians,and paid for it.Sometimes no good deed goes unpunished.Human shield was used against stone pelters,and also a one off incident.
> Rape cases were there in early 90s,not since then.Pakistan army's conduct in baluchistan..best not elaborate.


ha ha, other than heavily drunk (on purpose supplied with free liquor to forget fear ) Sikhs (poor chaps got butchered by us on the Kargil heights) and Gurkhas no Indian caste is known to be good soldiers.
And cowardly Indian Army makes gun positions inside Kashmiri villages (using innocent civilians as Human Shields which happens to be a war crime) to protect them selves from Pakistan's counter fire becoz they know very well we do not target Muslim Kashmiris.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robbie

notorious_eagle said:


> If we use the same yardstick, Indian allegations then carry zero credibility as they are also only bore out of confessions. Using your yardstick, Pakistan does not support any terrorism inside India.


They do. Neutral global parties recognizing and sanctioning Pakistani organizations and individuals is the validation of Indian claims and evidence. On the other hand, Pakistani claims are just that - claims.



> 1948(Correct your dates son) and 1965 were armed conflicts between two sovereign countries, learn the difference. Bukti Bahini was the first time India started using non state actors to destabilize a neighbor.
> 
> Why did you ignore Sri Lanka and Maldives? Selective memory ehh


I am not ignoring Sri Lanka and Maldives. Indian intervention in both was at the invitation of the Governments of these countries. It was unfortunate that though the terrorist organization LTTE used India as a springboard, the Govt of India sent troops to fight them. On the other hand, Pakistani jihad in Afghanistan is actual terrorism.

Secondly, I don't think you can get away by brushing terrorism under the category of armed conflict. Op. Gibraltar was specifically meant to foment terrorism. The 1948 use of lashkars was before any declaration of war or a war between two designated militaries. Pakistan used non-state actors which is an euphemism for terrorists.

India has only responded using Pakistan's favourite playbook. India just executes the strategies better.

At the end of the day, India understands that Pakistan military is incapable of waging and winning war. Therefore, we accept that Pakistan will continue its use and dependence on terrorism. However, Pakistani actions have limited effect as can be evidenced by the removal of A370 and with the official opening of other Indian citizens to become legal residents of Kashmir. Change is afoot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

notorious_eagle said:


> Its helpfulness and nothing else
> 
> You need to understand the mindset of @kongn and other Indians. Their egos are bruised and they feel helpless. They were told that India would absolutely steamroll Pakistan, and set terms on its own. Now they realize, that is not Pakistan and Pakistan's defences are strong enough to withstand any assault from India.
> 
> Then they react out by calling Pakistan a beggar state with the irony that their own country is the biggest receiver of foreign aid. They talk about a growing Indian economy, sure it is but its not like Pakistan's economy is contracting. Every time you hear them that we will isolate Pakistan and make into a pariah like North Korea. Then they realize, that's not possible and get angry and lash out.
> 
> You need to understand the mindset and mass psychology of the people you're dealing with. Their is utter shame that a country 7X smaller then them can look them in the eye and slap them in the face. In addition, there is also the shame that Western Military Professionals don't regard Indian Armed Forces as high due to their inability in dealing with Pakistan considering the difference in the military budgets.









That is an EXCELLENT analysis. Brilliantly put. 


Also, most indian males especially those on the internet are all incels.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SIPRA

Champion_Usmani said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256936823378587648



An extremely painful video.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Agha Sher said:


> Reports indicate that the Mujahideen assault team consisted of 4 fighters. Two was martyred in the engagement with hindu terrorist and the two others escaped with the weapons sized from the 5 captured hindu terrorists.




Brilliant. I hope they have taken pictures of smashed hindu terrorists wearing army uniforms and share it on social media. This is important for psyops and creating fear among occupational Indian forces and Indian population in general.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Robbie said:


> They do. Neutral global parties recognizing and sanctioning Pakistani organizations and individuals is the validation of Indian claims and evidence. On the other hand, Pakistani claims are just that - claims.
> 
> 
> I am not ignoring Sri Lanka and Maldives. Indian intervention in both was at the invitation of the Governments of these countries. It was unfortunate that though the terrorist organization LTTE used India as a springboard, the Govt of India sent troops to fight them. On the other hand, Pakistani jihad in Afghanistan is actual terrorism.
> 
> Secondly, I don't think you can get away by brushing terrorism under the category of armed conflict. Op. Gibraltar was specifically meant to foment terrorism. The 1948 use of lashkars was before any declaration of war or a war between two designated militaries. Pakistan used non-state actors which is an euphemism for terrorists.
> 
> India has only responded using Pakistan's favourite playbook. India just executes the strategies better.
> 
> At the end of the day, India understands that Pakistan military is incapable of waging and winning war. Therefore, we accept that Pakistan will continue its use and dependence on terrorism. However, Pakistani actions have limited effect as can be evidenced by the removal of A370 and with the official opening of other Indian citizens to become legal residents of Kashmir. Change is afoot.







Reality is that india is INCAPABLE of taking on 7× smaller Pakistan, militarily. That too despite having the full backing of the West and Russia....................all they can do is talk big on the internet. Nothing more......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheGreatMaratha

Robbie said:


> India has only responded using Pakistan's favourite playbook. India just executes the strategies better.


Yep, 1971 comes to mind immediately. Brilliant execution and when India went in for the kill, the whole thing was finished within a month. I don't see Pakistanis executing this kind of a strategy in Kashmir even though they share the border with Kashmir. Pakistan lacks in superior execution of strategy and tactics.


----------



## SIPRA

JohnWick said:


> 0:50 onwards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

OSINT 
Indian Army planning to start another operation Hiranagar sector of Kathua

Joint opp including
CRPF
BSF 
Indian Army
Police

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TheGreatMaratha

kongn said:


> You will teach fear to those who climbed the tallest mountain peaks under gunfire and shelling?You will teach them fear of death?To dishonour their paltan will be a fate far worse than death for them.
> The officer put himself in danger to protect civilians,and paid for it.Sometimes no good deed goes unpunished.Human shield was used against stone pelters,and also a one off incident.
> Rape cases were there in early 90s,not since then.Pakistan army's conduct in baluchistan..best not elaborate.


Pakistanis can only dream of showing this bravery. There's a reason why we have Siachin and Pakistan doesn't.


----------



## kongn

notorious_eagle said:


> Its helpfulness and nothing else
> 
> You need to understand the mindset of @kongn and other Indians. Their egos are bruised and they feel helpless. They were told that India would absolutely steamroll Pakistan, and set terms on its own. Now they realize, that is not Pakistan and Pakistan's defences are strong enough to withstand any assault from India.
> 
> Then they react out by calling Pakistan a beggar state with the irony that their own country is the biggest receiver of foreign aid. They talk about a growing Indian economy, sure it is but its not like Pakistan's economy is contracting. Every time you hear them that we will isolate Pakistan and make into a pariah like North Korea. Then they realize, that's not possible and get angry and lash out.
> 
> You need to understand the mindset and mass psychology of the people you're dealing with. Their is utter shame that a country 7X smaller then them can look them in the eye and slap them in the face. In addition, there is also the shame that Western Military Professionals don't regard Indian Armed Forces as high due to their inability in dealing with Pakistan considering the difference in the military budgets.



We are no longer recipient of any major aid,nor are we asking for it.Yes once upon a time we recieved huge amounts and paid for it wit foreign influence.We dont beg for loan relief,nor are we in a debt trap.
Attempting to look us in the eye and slap us in the face has led to your current state of a bankrupt economy.A feudal security state with no way out and its agriculture now under threat by water crisis and climate change.All you have to show for your efforts is loss of half your country,insurgency,debt and bankruptcy.Do you really think we are the ones that are frustrated?We went from 99% poverty in 47 when nobody gave us a chance to survive as a nation for long to soon to be 3rd largest economy in the world.What happened to you?Why is your PM begging on twitter for loan relief?
Western professionals are the ones requesting us to have military exercises with them with their best equipment.
We have regular tri service exercises with USA,japan,russia,french,australia as well as many smaller nations.American and british officers study in our mountain and jungle warfare schools.They keep asking for more joint exercises.They must be wasting their money then.


----------



## JohnWick

From 0:50 onwards

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sal12

notorious_eagle said:


> Its helpfulness and nothing else
> 
> You need to understand the mindset of @kongn and other Indians. Their egos are bruised and they feel helpless. They were told that India would absolutely steamroll Pakistan, and set terms on its own. Now they realize, that is not Pakistan and Pakistan's defences are strong enough to withstand any assault from India.
> 
> Then they react out by calling Pakistan a beggar state with the irony that their own country is the biggest receiver of foreign aid. They talk about a growing Indian economy, sure it is but its not like Pakistan's economy is contracting. Every time you hear them that we will isolate Pakistan and make into a pariah like North Korea. Then they realize, that's not possible and get angry and lash out.
> 
> You need to understand the mindset and mass psychology of the people you're dealing with. Their is utter shame that a country 7X smaller then them can look them in the eye and slap them in the face. In addition, there is also the shame that Western Military Professionals don't regard Indian Armed Forces as high due to their inability in dealing with Pakistan considering the difference in the military budgets.


 
Spot on.


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

kongn said:


> We are no longer recipient of any major aid,nor are we asking for it.Yes once upon a time we recieved huge amounts and paid for it wit foreign influence.We dont beg for loan relief,nor are we in a debt trap.
> Attempting to look us in the eye and slap us in the face has led to your current state of a bankrupt economy.A feudal security state with no way out and its agriculture now under threat by water crisis and climate change.All you have to show for your efforts is loss of half your country,insurgency,debt and bankruptcy.Do you really think we are the ones that are frustrated?We went from 99% poverty in 47 when nobody gave us a chance to survive as a nation for long to soon to be 3rd largest economy in the world.What happened to you?Why is your PM begging on twitter for loan relief?
> Western professionals are the ones requesting us to have military exercises with them with their best equipment.
> We have regular tri service exercises with USA,japan,russia,french,australia as well as many smaller nations.American and british officers study in our mountain and jungle warfare schools.They keep asking for more joint exercises.They must be wasting their money then.








ALL of which you have 0 credible evidence of......................if ANY of what you say is true then remember to post the links here.......

No indian FAKE NEWS please.......:

https://thenextweb.com/security/201...ites-caught-pushing-anti-pakistan-propaganda/

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-india-50749764

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SIPRA

notorious_eagle said:


> You need to understand the mindset of @kongn and other Indians. Their egos are bruised and they feel helpless. They were told that India would absolutely steamroll Pakistan, and set terms on its own. Now they realize, that is not Pakistan and Pakistan's defences are strong enough to withstand any assault from India.



Yes. It is anger arising out of utterly frustrating impotence or impotent frustration.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Taimoor Khan

lightoftruth said:


> Payback will be very hard for this.
> But it's time to let IA use air assets to eliminate targets.
> Just bomb the shit of them, enough of this already.



Payback against who? You cant see the enemy in guerilla warfare. 

If by any stupidity you try anything ridiculous against Pakistan, then remember you lot lost 40 odd soldiers in pulwama in one go, your "payback" cost you a mig21, su30, mi17 with all onboard and your top military hierarchy getting "pinged" by PAF. 

The sooner you lot realise that you are a third world country and behave accordingly, it will be better for you. 

Some people in India know this fact, while majority still are living in Bollywood Lalaland. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256784863518027777

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JohnWick

kongn said:


> We are no longer recipient of any major aid,nor are we asking for it.Yes once upon a time we recieved huge amounts and paid for it wit foreign influence.We dont beg for loan relief,nor are we in a debt trap.
> Attempting to look us in the eye and slap us in the face has led to your current state of a bankrupt economy.A feudal security state with no way out and its agriculture now under threat by water crisis and climate change.All you have to show for your efforts is loss of half your country,insurgency,debt and bankruptcy.Do you really think we are the ones that are frustrated?We went from 99% poverty in 47 when nobody gave us a chance to survive as a nation for long to soon to be 3rd largest economy in the world.What happened to you?Why is your PM begging on twitter for loan relief?
> Western professionals are the ones requesting us to have military exercises with them with their best equipment.
> We have regular tri service exercises with USA,japan,russia,french,australia as well as many smaller nations.American and british officers study in our mountain and jungle warfare schools.They keep asking for more joint exercises.They must be wasting their money then.


We are also not in the debt trap anymore after Corona Virus all the debts of Pakistan we be called back....
Yes they want a target practice....
As far as Pakistan is concerned we have from 9mm bullet to stealth fighters all the things available from China.


----------



## terry5

kongn said:


> Your time is slipping by.65 was the last time you had a chance conventionally,90s the last time you had a chance sub-conventionally.Your economy is stagnant,you are in a debt trap.You have no industry.Your water situation is about to become sever and your main income is agricultural.The west is done with you and all your bets are now on china which is a far harsher master.If you can't drastically increase your economy in the next 10 years this rivalry is finished.Indian military modernization was stalled for 10 years by the UPA under anthony,modi for all his faults has begun the military modernization and ended the PSU monopoly of OFB and HAL.2025 first phase modernization will be complete.So you don't have much time.You will be competing with a 5 trillion dollar economy by the end of this decade.Time's running out.Tick tock.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

YouGotRouged said:


> The issue of Kashmir is never going to be solved if the status quo is maintained. Now that Kashmir in Indian hands is it's own union territory, the time has come for something new, something bold, something revolutionary to kickstart the reconciliation between India, Pakistan and the Kashmiri people (both Muslims and Pandits)
> 
> To start with Kashmir should be declared an autonomous region with a council of 7 to manage internal affairs. For a period of 25 to 50 years, external defence and Pandit resettlement will be under the mandate of the UNPKF.
> 
> Out of the council of 7, 2 reps will be from India and Pakistan each, 1 will be a local kashmiri, 1 will be a Kashmiri Pandit while 1 will be rotated on a 5 year basis from the UNSC so that there is never a gridlock on critical decisions.
> 
> India should be responsible for atleast 60% of the initial financial support with Pakistan providing the remaining for the Kashmiri people to get on their feet in addition to helping them build trade and diplomatic ties with the rest of the world.
> 
> In 50 years the council of 7 will be required to initiate proceedings to hold a plebiscite in accordance with the wishes of the Kashmiri muslims and pandits on whether they prefer the autonomous arrangement or freedom if they prefer self sufficiency or joining with either India or Pakistan.
> 
> This is also a way for both countries to do some good rather than continuing a slugfest over the true causes of this conflict: Pride and water.


You can't declare J&K a truly autonomous region without India and Pakistan reducing their forces to a bare minimum or completely, which brings us back to the same issue that prevented a plebiscite per the UNSC Resolutions - an agreement between India & Pakistan on demilitarization. India wants Pakistan to unilaterally withdraw all her forces while India retains all her forces - that is a completely ludicrous demand and will never work. And if both countries do agree on a bilateral withdrawal, why not just proceed with implementing the UNSC Resolutions at that point and allow the UN to hold a plebiscite?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Taimoor Khan

NeonNinja said:


> Warning Extremely 18+ graphics
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256897253794623490



Is this the dead colonel Sharma? Yes doesn't look like bullet damage.


----------



## Sal12

kongn said:


> We are no longer recipient of any major aid,nor are we asking for it.Yes once upon a time we recieved huge amounts and paid for it wit foreign influence.We dont beg for loan relief,nor are we in a debt trap.
> Attempting to look us in the eye and slap us in the face has led to your current state of a bankrupt economy.A feudal security state with no way out and its agriculture now under threat by water crisis and climate change.All you have to show for your efforts is loss of half your country,insurgency,debt and bankruptcy.Do you really think we are the ones that are frustrated?We went from 99% poverty in 47 when nobody gave us a chance to survive as a nation for long to soon to be 3rd largest economy in the world.What happened to you?Why is your PM begging on twitter for loan relief?
> Western professionals are the ones requesting us to have military exercises with them with their best equipment.
> We have regular tri service exercises with USA,japan,russia,french,australia as well as many smaller nations.American and british officers study in our mountain and jungle warfare schools.They keep asking for more joint exercises.They must be wasting their money then.



The Aid India has received in near past still makes India the biggest receiver of Aid even today and Pakistan is no where close to India in the list. India the largest country of poors on planet where caste system is so entrenched in the society that dalit women are openly raped and on top of of this there is huge Hindu Muslim divide where RSS goons talk about bringing mulsim women out of their grave so that they could rape them.

No doubt due to huge level of poverty, malnourished, social injustice, caste system, historical level of unemployment, hindu muslim riots, India is the least happy country in all of South Asia while Pakistan tops the list. 

All you and Indians has to take resort in 5 trillion or 10 trillion economy which is all about future which no one has seen yet. But you have nothing else to keep you happy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Taimoor Khan said:


> Is this the dead colonel Sharma? Yes doesn't look like bullet damage.





It's a bullet with explosive casing.........


----------



## Hallian_Khan

Ain ko kuttay b nhi khatay


----------



## Rollno21

These terrorists and it's supporters will pay a price.For the Indian soldiers rest in peace


----------



## Jackdaws

Maxpane said:


> Bhai just wait and see. If it continues then no indian officer comes out from his house


Bhai, do let me know when that happens.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Sal12 said:


> The Aid India has received in near past still makes India the biggest receiver of Aid even today and Pakistan is no where close to India in the list. India the largest country of poors on planet where caste system is so entrenched in the society that dalit women are openly raped and on top of of this there is huge Hindu Muslim divide where RSS goons talk about bringing mulsim women out of their grave so that they could rape them.
> 
> No doubt due to huge level of poverty, malnourished, social injustice, caste system, historical level of unemployment, hindu muslim riots, India is the least happy country in all of South Asia while Pakistan tops the list.
> 
> All you and Indians has to take resort in 5 trillion or 10 trillion economy which is all about future which no one has seen yet. But you have nothing else to keep you happy.







5 trillion dollar economy is not even peanuts when you have a population of between 1.5 and 2 billion people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maxpane

Jackdaws said:


> Bhai, do let me know when that happens.


sure bhai


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Rollno21 said:


> These terrorists and it's supporters will pay a price.For the Indian soldiers rest in peace







Aren't they suppose to reincarnate? They can't RIP if they are.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rollno21

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Aren't they suppose to reincarnate? They can't RIP if they are.


It's the same way when you say RIP and may God give him the best place in heaven .if they rip they can't to heaven


----------



## Taimoor Khan

kongn said:


> Bad bad day for the boys.But these things happen in COIN warfare.
> Veergati for them,the onus for four times the revenge on us.Will be done.



Always remember these golden words. 

"We will dominate the escalation ladder".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SIPRA

Rollno21 said:


> These terrorists and it's supporters will pay a price.



Sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## terry5

Rollno21 said:


> These terrorists and it's supporters will pay a price.For the Indian soldiers rest in peace



price of potato going up ?


----------



## Rollno21

SIPRA said:


> Sure.





terry5 said:


> price of potato going up ?


Did the price of potatoes go up when your forces get killed.


----------



## IceCold

notorious_eagle said:


> Its helpfulness and nothing else
> 
> You need to understand the mindset of @kongn and other Indians. Their egos are bruised and they feel helpless. They were told that India would absolutely steamroll Pakistan, and set terms on its own. Now they realize, that is not Pakistan and Pakistan's defences are strong enough to withstand any assault from India.
> 
> Then they react out by calling Pakistan a beggar state with the irony that their own country is the biggest receiver of foreign aid. They talk about a growing Indian economy, sure it is but its not like Pakistan's economy is contracting. Every time you hear them that we will isolate Pakistan and make into a pariah like North Korea. Then they realize, that's not possible and get angry and lash out.
> 
> You need to understand the mindset and mass psychology of the people you're dealing with. Their is utter shame that a country 7X smaller then them can look them in the eye and slap them in the face. In addition, there is also the shame that Western Military Professionals don't regard Indian Armed Forces as high due to their inability in dealing with Pakistan considering the difference in the military budgets.


You summed it up quite nicely. I could sense the anger in his tone specially where he said why dont you take it, come and take it etc as if war will be launched based on Internet trolls. 
Deep down Indians know they are no Israel and Pakistan is no Palestine. Rest is cheap theatrics shown by RSS led fascist regime of Modi. Even when the rest of the world is busy fighting Corona, this fascist regime is using its proxy army to shell cross border on civilians and putting their own guns between Kashmiris so that Pakistan could not effectively retaliate owning to chances of hurting our citizens across the border. This tells us everything about the kind of people we are dealing with.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Arulmozhi Varman

notorious_eagle said:


> So who was lying?
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome since all is safe



I am obviously wrong and upset.


----------



## Areesh

Arulmozhi Varman said:


> I am obviously wrong and upset.



Those Indian "experts" on social media fooled you 

Don't take them seriously next time

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SIPRA

Areesh said:


> Those Indian "experts" on social media fooled you
> 
> Don't take them seriously next time



Their problem is that their PM, ministers as well as their armed forces also fool them left and right.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

SIPRA said:


> Their problem is that their PM, ministers as well as their armed forces also fool them left and right.



Nahi yaar is becharai nai kal bohat confidence sai kaha tha k sub safe hain 

I actually feel sorry for him

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

TheGreatMaratha said:


> Yep, 1971 comes to mind immediately. Brilliant execution and when India went in for the kill, the whole thing was finished within a month. I don't see Pakistanis executing this kind of a strategy in Kashmir even though they share the border with Kashmir. Pakistan lacks in superior execution of strategy and tactics.




Which is why 7× smaller Pakistan is killing indians soldiers at will on the LOC and there is NOTHING indian kind can do about it..........that too whilst 7× bigger india is having the full backing & support of the West and Russia...............



PS 1971 can NEVER match the perfect execution of superior tactics of August the 14th 1947...............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arulmozhi Varman

Areesh said:


> Those Indian "experts" on social media fooled you
> 
> Don't take them seriously next time



We dont hide our death. We give proper send off always. Getting delayed by a few hours isn't going to bring someone alive.


----------



## Aasimkhan

Arulmozhi Varman said:


> Coming from a country which refused to accept bodies of Kargil saying they aren't Pakistani soldiers or till the last day of 71' war which PA was obviously winning.
> Indians have a series of check and mates for every political process. We do not trust anything blindly unlike you folks. So spare us the lecture.


You are talking of dead bodies? You had refused to accept Kalboshan Yadov as an Indian Army officer while he was still alive

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Areesh

Arulmozhi Varman said:


> Coming from a country which refused to accept bodies of Kargil saying they aren't Pakistani soldiers or till the last day of 71' war which PA was obviously winning.
> Indians have a series of check and mates for every political process. We do not trust anything blindly unlike you folks. So spare us the lecture.



And after all that series of check and mates you have someone like modi ruling you with his "surgical strike" and balakot strike dramas 

It is about time you guys should stop doing these check and mates. Who knows someone better would rule you one day



Arulmozhi Varman said:


> We dont hide our death. We give proper send off always. Getting delayed by a few hours isn't going to bring someone alive.



Good for you. Just saying that those "experts" on social media are bunch of clowns in reality 

Don't take them seriously

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Arulmozhi Varman said:


> Coming from a country which refused to accept bodies of Kargil saying they aren't Pakistani soldiers or till the last day of 71' war which PA was obviously winning.
> Indians have a series of check and mates for every political process. We do not trust anything blindly unlike you folks. So spare us the lecture.





IF what you say is true then remember to post the links to the evidence here. No indian FAKE news:

https://thenextweb.com/security/201...ites-caught-pushing-anti-pakistan-propaganda/

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-india-50749764

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheGreatMaratha

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Which is why 7× smaller Pakistan is killing indians soldiers at will on the LOC and there is NOTHING indian kind can do about it..........that too whilst 7× bigger india is having the full backing & support of the West and Russia...............


Why are you talking about size? In 1971, Pakistan was even bigger than what it is now. It didn't stop us from liberating Bangladesh.


PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> PS 1971 can NEVER match the perfect execution of superior tactics of August the 14th 1947...............


Only a fool will compare a proper war to an agreement between 2 sides. Enough said. I rest my case.

Please stop tagging me henceforth. Your posts are anyway senseless most of the times. Don't expect a reply from me.


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

TheGreatMaratha said:


> Why are you talking about size? In 1971, Pakistan was even bigger than what it is now. It didn't stop us from liberating Bangladesh.
> 
> Only a fool will compare a proper war to an agreement between 2 sides. Enough said. I rest my case.
> 
> Please stop tagging me henceforth. Your posts are anyway senseless most of the times. Don't expect a reply from me.







india was 35% bigger than it is now on August the 13th 1947......................bangladesh is not even 17% the size of Pakistan.............Even today, there is NOTHING 7× bigger india can do to Pakistan despite having the full backing of the West and Russia........

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JohnWick

Arulmozhi Varman said:


> Indians have a series of check and mates for every political process. We do not trust anything blindly unlike you folks. So spare us the lecture.


In kargil we butchered your army....Even the Chengez khan's soul will be proud of.... You have the more dead soldiers....Many of them are not in that position to be recognized as dead body just like that of Pulwama....

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Arulmozhi Varman

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> IF what you say is true then remember to post the links to the evidence here. No indian FAKE news:
> 
> https://thenextweb.com/security/201...ites-caught-pushing-anti-pakistan-propaganda/
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-india-50749764



https://www.nytimes.com/1999/07/17/world/india-buries-soldiers-that-pakistan-won-t-claim.html 

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.me...t-a-pakistani-army-man-a-gallantry-award.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafale+Meteor+Spectra

N.Siddiqui said:


> Black kat
> 
> @BIackKat
> ·
> 19h
> 
> Indian Army personals are not safe in occupied #kashmir. I strongly urge #Pakistan to take necessary measures to ensure their safety.


Actualy it is terrorists from Pak that are not safe


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Arulmozhi Varman said:


> https://www.nytimes.com/1999/07/17/world/india-buries-soldiers-that-pakistan-won-t-claim.html
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.me...t-a-pakistani-army-man-a-gallantry-award.html







The sources are not credible as one of them is indian so is FAKE news:

https://thenextweb.com/security/201...ites-caught-pushing-anti-pakistan-propaganda/

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-india-50749764


The other source is New York times which is almost as credible as indian FAKE NEWS. The new York times also claimed that Iraq had WMD that could destroy Europe in 30 mins.




DO YOU have ANY credible or authentic sources to back up your claims?........



Rafale+Meteor+Spectra said:


> Actualy it is terrorists from Pak that are not safe







Of which you have 0 evidence of..........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ZAC1

So what was the outcome...how many baniyas went to hell...n how many of our got shaheed n went to heavens


----------



## SIPRA

Areesh said:


> Nahi yaar is becharai nai kal bohat confidence sai kaha tha k sub safe hain



He was not alone. There were other Indian posters also, who thought that everything was alright.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arulmozhi Varman

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> The sources are not credible as one of them is indian so is FAKE news:
> 
> https://thenextweb.com/security/201...ites-caught-pushing-anti-pakistan-propaganda/
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-india-50749764
> 
> 
> The other source is New York times which is almost as credible as indian FAKE NEWS. The new York times also claimed that Iraq had WMD that could destroy Europe in 30 mins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DO YOU have ANY credible or authentic sources to back up your claims?........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of which you have 0 evidence of..........



Am sorry. I do not have sources from Mars to satisfy your criteria of true news. Oh yes. Even if I bought links from Dawn website they are fake news cos they are anti Pakistani. 
Jokers.


----------



## Areesh

SIPRA said:


> He was not alone. There were other Indian posters also, who thought that everything was alright.



I know

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Arulmozhi Varman said:


> Am sorry. I do not have sources from Mars to satisfy your criteria of true news. Oh yes. Even if I bought links from Dawn website they are fake news cos they are anti Pakistani.
> Jokers.








So you indirectly admit that you have NO credible evidence or proof...............

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SIPRA

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> *Now the most important question is: What the good Indians are going to do?*
> 
> They can kill random *PakKashmiris *and claim that they have killed _*tarrorishts*_....
> 
> They can kill *PakCivilians *intentionally in AJK....
> 
> Or they can once again stage a *Shurgical Shitrikes drama on launchpads*....
> 
> We need to see what they do in this week....or so...
> 
> But it depends on their media really.....if it goes _ga ga_ then... Modi will be forced to create a drama.



Paa Jee: By and large, their media follows the government line. So from today's evening programs, on Indian channels, their government line would become clear.



Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> *Now the most important question is: What the good Indians are going to do?*
> 
> They can kill random *PakKashmiris *and claim that they have killed _*tarrorishts*_....
> 
> They can kill *PakCivilians *intentionally in AJK....
> 
> Or they can once again stage a *Shurgical Shitrikes drama on launchpads*....
> 
> We need to see what they do in this week....or so...
> 
> But it depends on their media really.....if it goes _ga ga_ then... Modi will be forced to create a drama.



Paa Jee: LG(R) Khalid Naeem Lodhi, in some channel program, yesterday or today, said that there is a strong probability of Indian attack on AJK and GB, later this year. I listened to that program, for a short while, but have forgotten the channel or program. If you may search that program and possibly start a thread on it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SIPRA

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> O Dildaar Meray PaaJee,
> 
> 
> *I have been saying this for sometime now*.... even the members section I started a thread on this very topic... the good Indians tried to hijack it!
> 
> *India Will Attack Pakistan!!!*
> 
> Mangus



That is almost certain now. Only thing is when?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JohnWick

kongn said:


> Psychological fear?You are talking about an army that climbed 18,000 feet cliffs under machine gun and artillery fire with just ropes and rifles.These boys won kargil with sheer force of will.Many of them are 3rd,4rth,5th generation from their families ,they would rather die than dishonour their paltan.They wouldn't be able to show their faces in the villages if they retreated in fear .You evidently know very little about indian army mentality and regimental pride.


Your soldiers are doing suicide and you are lining your own Wizard of Oz.


----------



## Dalit

LOL Indian excuse for not starting an all out war against Pakistan?












Shit source: https://eurasiantimes.com/indian-all-out-retaliation-against-pakistan-hindered-by-france-and-russia/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## atya

Reports that all mujahideen escaped


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256969647473164291

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256993031871434753

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256993477189124101

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256992936618852352

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Agha Sher

atya said:


> Reports that all mujahideen escaped
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256969647473164291
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256993031871434753
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256993477189124101
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256992936618852352



If true, then the victory of the free people of Kashmir is even greater!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

atya said:


> Reports that all mujahideen escaped
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256969647473164291
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256993031871434753
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256993477189124101
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256992936618852352


@BHarwana



Dalit said:


> LOL Indian excuse for not starting an all out war against Pakistan?
> 
> View attachment 629433
> 
> 
> View attachment 629434
> 
> 
> Shit source: https://eurasiantimes.com/indian-all-out-retaliation-against-pakistan-hindered-by-france-and-russia/


This needs to be the thread

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakSword

atya said:


> Reports that all mujahideen escaped
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256969647473164291
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256993031871434753
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256993477189124101
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256992936618852352


This is an amazing news if true. 
I think Indians haven't shown the bodies of martyred Kashmiris yet. Also, I have read somewhere that one of the mujahid they are claiming to kill was martyred last year.

So there is some truth. I am just scared that IA resorts to killing ordinary Kashmiris and show their bodies to satisfy the masses. Lets see how the coming days unfold this story further.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## atya

PakSword said:


> This is an amazing news if true.
> I think Indians haven't shown the bodies of martyred Kashmiris yet. Also, I have read somewhere that one of the mujahid they are claiming to kill was martyred last year.
> 
> So there is some truth. I am just scared that IA resorts to killing ordinary Kashmiris and show their bodies to satisfy the masses. Lets see how the coming days unfold this story further.


I heard the same regarding claiming to kill someone who was martyred last year

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Indians are crying for yesterday's encounter all over twitter. Imagine if Freedom fighters dispatch 50 Occupying terrorists to hell

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## atya

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Indians are crying for yesterday's encounter all over twitter. Imagine if Freedom fighters dispatch 50 Occupying terrorists to hell


Sugar and butter in your mouth

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Agha Sher

How come that freedom fighters do not use homemade IEDs? They do great damage and strikes fear into the wicked hearts of the coward Hindu terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Champion_Usmani



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Champion_Usmani said:


> View attachment 629445


Little bit of firing on LOC. Thats what its gonna happen. India won't risk for just 5


----------



## SIPRA

Agha Sher said:


> How come that freedom fighters do not use homemade IEDs? They do great damage and strikes fear into the wicked hearts of the coward Hindu terrorists.



They are working under very constrained circumstances. I still find it hard to imagine, that how they conducted such a successful operation.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mentee

IceCold said:


> @Mentee is not a good host than.



Achay guest hain Yar

Pehlay in ko catch Kro 

Phr Chai pilao

Phr branded suit ly k do 

Phr border tk chornay jao

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SIPRA

Mentee said:


> Achay guest hain Yar
> 
> Pehlay in ko catch Kro
> Phr Chai pilao
> Phr branded suit ly k do
> Phr border tk chornay jao



Aur phir aakhir main in ki bakwaas aur bhonkna bhi suno.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NeonNinja

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Indians are crying for yesterday's encounter all over twitter. Imagine if Freedom fighters dispatch 50 Occupying terrorists to hell





Champion_Usmani said:


> View attachment 629445


This time no tea due to Ramadan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mentee

SIPRA said:


> Aur phir aakhir main in ki bakwaas aur bhonkna bhi suno.



These are the times when the epic dailogue of noori nut starts to reverberate in one's Pakistani self.


Oye Saab tu'n e koi vayri ds jayra es dhaon da Val kdhy


But then we are up against indians

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Liquidmetal

notorious_eagle said:


> This is interesting. The biggest beggar, the largest recipient of foreign aid (India) calling someone else a beggar. Its like the pot calling the kettle black. That's a very interesting mindset.
> 
> And lets not talk about who is embarrassed or not? Don't take this the wrong way but the Indian Armed Forces are a laughing stocking in the World especially when being measured by Western Professionals. Literally a Canadian Retired Colonel told me India ain't worth sh** when they can't even beat Pakistan despite being 10X their size in money and manpower.
> 
> Just measure the difference in resources between India and Pakistan, a country 7X size of Pakistan but it still cannot subdue Pakistan and consistently gets slapped in the face by Pakistan Armed Forces. Now that is embarrassing and that explains the national shame and fragile egos of Indians in general on this forum. It would be the equivalent of Canada slapping the US, or look at what the Russians did with the Ukrainians.



Oh Please, effing Indots pretending India is some monetary and military super power yet is the biggest recipeint of aid from USA and UK. So please go and shove your taunts up your shit infested scrawny *rse.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1249664266132754437

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247778328196464641

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247778328196464641

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1254368705531633664

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Indians are crying for yesterday's encounter all over twitter. Imagine if Freedom fighters dispatch 50 Occupying terrorists to hell


Post some of their tweets here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SIPRA

Mentee said:


> But then we are up against indians



The end note is: "In kaayer Pakistaniyon nain hamaaray veer saenak ki kharhka kay rakh di."



PakSword said:


> Post some of their tweets here.



Yes. Particularly the chaskaydaar ones.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakSword

Any news on the CFVs by India lately?

@Champion_Usmani @BHarwana 

They might do something, like target civilians on our side of the LoC.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Agha Sher

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257011314087649282
Seems that there is a lot mutual shelling at LoC


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257003718685462531
@PakSword

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mentee

SIPRA said:


> The end note is: "In kaayer Pakistaniyon nain hamaaray veer saenak ki kharhka kay rakh di."
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Particularly the chaskaydaar ones.



Asaar btaaty hain k Bharti bacho ny modi g ki nak m dum kr Dia hai - - - - - - -

@SIPRA thermos tyar hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Octopod

Agha Sher said:


> Are you really that stupid? A CO entering to rescue civilians? They wanted to do a victory photoshoot with the bodies of freedom fighters.
> 
> How is the josh?


Did I say it's what I think? It's clearly dumb of the CO to even be on the frontlines...looks like he's there for personal glory and a crappy move to go in prior to sanitizing the building which cost him his life


----------



## xeuss

Octopod said:


> Did I say it's what I think? It's clearly dumb of the CO to even be on the frontlines...looks like he's there for personal glory and a crappy move to go in prior to sanitizing the building which cost him his life



Did anyone ever explain why was the CO in the midst? Personal glory could be one reason, but surely there would be SOPs against that.


----------



## Octopod

xeuss said:


> Did anyone ever explain why was the CO in the midst? Personal glory could be one reason, but surely there would be SOPs against that.


It very much looks like Personal glory. This Colonel Ashutosh has lead several CI ops in the past but it looks like success has gotten over his head and must've gone against the SOP...you don't see anyone above the "major" designation usually operating in frontlines in CI ops. Few reports said he actually went in to talk with the village elders when they were ambushed


----------



## Champion_Usmani

Indian Army is training hard to take revenge for their fallen soldiers, but kuch soldiers ka gala bath gaya ha, recycled Daal is the real culprit, you see.








PakSword said:


> Any news on the CFVs by India lately?
> 
> @Champion_Usmani @BHarwana
> 
> They might do something, like target civilians on our side of the LoC.


It routine affair bro, Just like always, fake phoo phaa, then claims of big damage, and then, when they find Pak Army has become serious, they back off like an obedient kid.

Currently Indians are busy in usual hollow 5.6 inch chest thumping. I am enjoying the show.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## SIPRA

xeuss said:


> Did anyone ever explain why was the CO in the midst? Personal glory could be one reason, but surely there would be SOPs against that.



I am almost certain that Indian forces and government are concealing, what really transpired in this encounter. The whole story appears to be ridiculous.

Reactions: Like Like:
 5


----------



## xeuss

SIPRA said:


> I am almost certain that Indian forces and government are concealing, what really transpired in this encounter. The whole story appears to be ridiculous.



I don't think the Indian forces are saying anything about the encounter. Most of what is found in the Indian media seems to be concocted by the media channels themselves. This is very typical of Indian media.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IceCold

xeuss said:


> I don't think the Indian forces are saying anything about the encounter. Most of what is found in the Indian media seems to be concocted by the media channels themselves. This is very typical of Indian media.


What are they saying?


----------



## xeuss

IceCold said:


> What are they saying?



Vague references to a trap etc. Tip off of militants hiding to civilians being held hostage. Civilians were safely extracted from a hostage situation, but still managed to kill 5 soldiers. 

But for obvious reasons, story is not making front page news. Govt has no interest in evoking emotions at this time.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## PakSword

SIPRA said:


> They are working under very constrained circumstances. I still find it hard to imagine, that how they conducted such a successful operation.


No fear in your heart when you fight for Allah swt.

Also, divine help comes. This has been recorded throughout Islamic history whenever we Muslims were/are on a just path. Even there are several accounts that tell us how PA was helped in some wars. In Afghanistan too, this has happened quite a few times and I remember I watched a documentary on this where US marines shared some strange phenomena in Afghanistan. For them, they had to deal with supernatural beings at times. 

Just the thing is, we have to be on the right path, and shouldn't trust anyone other than the Almighty, even we shouldn't trust our own strength.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Champion_Usmani

PakSword said:


> No fear in your heart when you fight for Allah swt.
> 
> Also, divine help comes. This has been recorded throughout Islamic history whenever we Muslims were/are on a just path. Even there are several accounts that tell us how PA was helped in some wars. In Afghanistan too, this has happened quite a few times and I remember I watched a documentary on this where US marines shared some strange phenomena in Afghanistan. For them, they had to deal with supernatural beings at times.
> 
> Just the thing is, we have to be on the right path, and shouldn't trust anyone other than the Almighty, even we shouldn't trust our own strength.


What is that documentary bro? plz. share the name.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arulmozhi Varman

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> So you indirectly admit that you have NO credible evidence or proof...............


I agree your refusal to accept even third party proof. Blind.


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Arulmozhi Varman said:


> I agree your refusal to accept even third party proof. Blind.






What CREDIBLE 3rd party evidence?


----------



## atya

Champion_Usmani said:


> What is that documentary bro? plz. share the name.


Found this article 

https://mysteriousuniverse.org/2017/02/bizarre-paranormal-encounters-in-the-war-in-afghanistan/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Xeson

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257088923685117952


----------



## Rusty

Dalit said:


> This kid doesn't even know what war is. He is never been to the frontline. LOL most of these RSS imbecile are part-time trolls. Hitting keys on their keyboards and pretending to be angry.


Their full time jobs are tech scammers 
Here is a compilation of a few of them at work

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Robbie said:


> Secondly, Pakistan is the first country in the subcontinent to employ 'non state actors' when it supported laskars to invade princely J&K.


Pakistani tribals entered J&K after the Majarajah had already carried out a genocide of Muslims in Jammu (where the Muslim majority was turned into a minority) and various other groups were planning on carrying out further massacres of Muslims in other parts of J&K.

_“The immediate impact (of partition) was in Jammu. The Muslim subjects from different parts of Jammu province were forcibly displaced by the Dogra Army in a programme of expulsion and murder carried out over three weeks between October-November 1947,” Idrees Kanth, a fellow at International Institute of Social History in Amsterdam, who researched the 1940s history of Kashmir, told Al Jazeera.

https://archive.siasat.com/news/jam...killed-jammu-which-led-kashmir-issue-1430518/_

https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2017...-ignited-kashmir-dispute-171106144526930.html

By some estimates, over 200,000 Muslims were massacred in Jammu by the Maharajah.

Not to mention, India herself militarily invaded and occupied Junagadh despite that State's accession to Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## koolio

Dalit said:


> LOL Indian excuse for not starting an all out war against Pakistan?
> 
> View attachment 629433
> 
> 
> View attachment 629434
> 
> 
> Shit source: https://eurasiantimes.com/indian-all-out-retaliation-against-pakistan-hindered-by-france-and-russia/



I think Pakistan should raise its game, these blood thirsty RSS Sanghi terrorists will feel emboldened once they receive these toys. As long these RSS Sanghi's are in charge they cant be trusted. If they try some sort of adventurism again like last year Pakistan should go for the kill.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dalit

koolio said:


> I think Pakistan should raise its game, these blood thirsty RSS Sanghi terrorists will feel emboldened once they receive these toys. As long these RSS Sanghi's are in charge they cant be trusted. If they try some sort of adventurism again like last year Pakistan should go for the kill.



Absolutely spot on. The RSS sadhus have been singing the S-400 and Rafale song ever since the 27th. We should not take it lightly. We need to up the ante and destroy Indian back. We need to work hard with our Chinese ally and make sure we get some surprise toys in place.



Robbie said:


> Incorrect. Indian support for TTP is propaganda that Pakistan Army came up with to win support of the masses against TTP. Before that point, people were undecided and unsure why an Islamic TTP was fighting Islamic Army. Voila, TTP supported by India and PA gets public license against them.
> 
> Secondly, Pakistan is the first country in the subcontinent to employ 'non state actors' when it supported laskars to invade princely J&K. You seem eager to not delve into actions of Pakistan.



LOL Like as if India has been throwing petal flowers to Pakistan. India is the master of deception. India has been using non-state actors left and right against Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
 4


----------



## Robbie

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> Pakistani tribals entered J&K after the Majarajah had already carried out a genocide of Muslims in Jammu (where the Muslim majority was turned into a minority) and various other groups were planning on carrying out further massacres of Muslims in other parts of J&K.
> 
> _“The immediate impact (of partition) was in Jammu. The Muslim subjects from different parts of Jammu province were forcibly displaced by the Dogra Army in a programme of expulsion and murder carried out over three weeks between October-November 1947,” Idrees Kanth, a fellow at International Institute of Social History in Amsterdam, who researched the 1940s history of Kashmir, told Al Jazeera.
> 
> https://archive.siasat.com/news/jam...killed-jammu-which-led-kashmir-issue-1430518/_
> 
> https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2017...-ignited-kashmir-dispute-171106144526930.html
> 
> By some estimates, over 200,000 Muslims were massacred in Jammu by the Maharajah.
> 
> Not to mention, India herself militarily invaded and occupied Junagadh despite that State's accession to Pakistan.


I can add two points to this:

1. The second that the Maharaja signed the IoA with India, for whatever reasons, the presence of Pakistani tribals in J&K became Pakistan state-supported non-state actors in India. Thus starting the process of sub-conventional actions.

2. If you think that it was acceptable for Pakistan to send tribals to act against the Maharaja in J&K then you shouldn't have qualms with India sending Mukti's against Pakistan sponsored genocide against Bengalis in East Pakistan.

There really are no grounds for Pakistanis to complain when their own playbooks are being followed by India. Imitation is flattery I say.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

Robbie said:


> I can add two points to this:
> 
> 1. The second that the Maharaja signed the IoA with India, for whatever reasons, the presence of Pakistani tribals in J&K became Pakistan state-supported non-state actors in India. Thus starting the process of sub-conventional actions.
> 
> 2. If you think that it was acceptable for Pakistan to send tribals to act against the Maharaja in J&K then you shouldn't have qualms with India sending Mukti's against Pakistan sponsored genocide against Bengalis in East Pakistan.
> 
> There really are no grounds for Pakistanis to complain when their own playbooks are being followed.



What is it with these Indians and their English adopted names? LOL at Robbie. GTFO here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## koolio

Dalit said:


> Absolutely spot on. The RSS sadhus have been singing the S-400 and Rafale song ever since the 27th. We should not take it lightly. We need to up the ante and destroy Indian back.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL Like as if India has been throwing petal flowers to Pakistan. India is the master of deception. India has been using non-state actors like left and right against Pakistan.



I wonder what countermeasures Pakistan has against these toys especially the S400 which is considered one of the deadliest anti missile system in the world? maybe Pakistan has some surprises up its sleeve, time will tell, but Pakistan has to be alert, you have a crazy and monster chai wala prime minister who can do anything.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

koolio said:


> I wonder what countermeasures Pakistan has against these toys especially the S400 which is considered one of the deadliest anti missile system in the world? maybe Pakistan has some surprises up its sleeve, time will tell, but Pakistan has to be alert, you have a crazy and monster chai wala prime minister who can do anything.



He will do crazy things. 100%. That is why this is the time to really put them under pressure. The filthy rape chief is buying time. He thinks he can wait it out with his shelling across the line plan. I agree with you. Let's put the Indians under a good amount of pressure.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Robbie said:


> I can add two points to this:
> 
> 1. The second that the Maharaja signed the IoA with India, for whatever reasons, the presence of Pakistani tribals in J&K became Pakistan state-supported non-state actors in India. Thus starting the process of sub-conventional actions.
> 
> 2. If you think that it was acceptable for Pakistan to send tribals to act against the Maharaja in J&K then you shouldn't have qualms with India sending Mukti's against Pakistan sponsored genocide against Bengalis in East Pakistan.
> 
> There really are no grounds for Pakistanis to complain when their own playbooks are being followed.


The instrument of accession was signed AFTER the tribal invasion and AFTER the genocide perpetrated by the Maharajah.

India had already committed a second crime of invading and forcibly annexing Jungadh despite that State's accession to Pakistan in 1947.

Large scale violence in East Pakistan started AFTER India started pumping in the terrorists of the Mukti Bahini that carried out their own atrocities. The exponential increase in violence in East Pakistan increased as a direct result of Indian interference & support for terrorism there, whereas the genocide in Jammu was already well underway by the time the tribals marched in.

Finally, none of the above excuses CONTINUED Indian atrocities & occupation of millions of Kashmiris despite UNSC Resolutions clearly stating that the Kashmiris should be allowed to choose between India & Pakistan in a UN led plebiscite.

You can talk about historical events all you want, but the fact is that it is the petty, greedy and expansionist State of India (and millions of its citizens) that CONTINUE to support the forcible occupation of, and atrocities perpetrated upon, millions of Kashmiris in Indian Occupied J&K. That is your present - that is your reality - that is your nature as a country and a people - you support occupation by force, atrocities, torture, rape and massacres and then whine and cry when your soldiers, deployed by your corrupt & genocidal political elite to carry out that occupation of J&K and perpetrate those atrocities, get slaughtered.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## koolio

Dalit said:


> What is it with these Indians and their English adopted names? LOL at Robbie. GTFO here.



Don't be surprised, I have had countless cold callers from Indian call centres, using Christian names when for some strange reason they don't like using their original names.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dalit

koolio said:


> Don't be surprised, I have had countless cold callers from Indian call centres, using Christian names when for some strange reason they don't like using their original names.



Pakistan needs to work hard and not be complacent. We have a solid window of opportunity now. I believe the JF-17 Block 3 will be an absolute killer. Indian air force will require time to induct the Rafale fighters. Modi is pretending it will be plug and play which it won't. I think they will rely a lot on them. We also need to use stand off weapons and other tactics to take on S-400. Overwhelm their S-400 batteries. Once you take out these toys Indian morale will go down to ground zero considering how much the RSS brigade has been touting these weapons as a game changer.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rusty

Robbie said:


> I can add two points to this:
> 
> 1. The second that the Maharaja signed the IoA with India, for whatever reasons, the presence of Pakistani tribals in J&K became Pakistan state-supported non-state actors in India. Thus starting the process of sub-conventional actions.
> 
> 2. If you think that it was acceptable for Pakistan to send tribals to act against the Maharaja in J&K then you shouldn't have qualms with India sending Mukti's against Pakistan sponsored genocide against Bengalis in East Pakistan.
> 
> There really are no grounds for Pakistanis to complain when their own playbooks are being followed by India. Imitation is flattery I say.


So then you accept that India illegally invaded Junagadh as they had signed a treaty to Join Pakistan. 

Hyderabad was going to sign over to Pakistan as well until Hindus threatened them violence. 
They even sent us their royal treasury. 

Can't have it both ways Pajeet. 
If the treaty with the Maharaja is Iron clad, then you need to give us Junagadh. If not then you accept that both the Maharaja and Junagadh made mistakes and their treaty are not worth much.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Robbie

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> The instrument of accession was signed AFTER the tribal invasion and AFTER the genocide perpetrated by the Maharajah.
> 
> India had already committed a second crime of invading and forcibly annexing Jungadh despite that State's accession to Pakistan in 1947.
> 
> Large scale violence in East Pakistan started AFTER India started pumping in the terrorists of the Mukti Bahini that carried out their own atrocities. The exponential increase in violence in East Pakistan increased as a direct result of Indian interference & support for terrorism there, whereas the genocide in Jammu was already well underway by the time the tribals marched in.
> 
> Finally, none of the above excuses CONTINUED Indian atrocities & occupation of millions of Kashmiris despite UNSC Resolutions clearly stating that the Kashmiris should be allowed to choose between India & Pakistan in a UN led plebiscite.
> 
> You can talk about historical events all you want, but the fact is that it is the petty, greedy and expansionist State of India (and millions of its citizens) that CONTINUE to support the forcible occupation of, and atrocities perpetrated upon, millions of Kashmiris in Indian Occupied J&K. That is your present - that is your reality - that is your nature as a country and a people - you support occupation by force, atrocities, torture, rape and massacres and then whine and cry when your soldiers, deployed by your corrupt & genocidal political elite to carry out that occupation of J&K and perpetrate those atrocities, get slaughtered.


Please allow me an opportunity to educate you. You seem to have your chronology wrong.

India signed IoA with J&K on _26th October_. The second after India signed IoA, forward movement and violence committed by Pakistani sponsored non-state actors was terrorism in India.

India annexed Junagadh in _early November_. You could argue that India had allegedly sealed the land borders between India and Junagadh before that, but closing borders is a sovereign right and no violence was carried out against Junagadh.

Pakistani actions predate Indian action and *started* the whole chain of using non-state actors. I repeat for emphasis, Pakistan started the aggression. I hope you will remember that when you start accusations of 'India started xyz' tirade next time.

Now on to your second non-factual tirade of violence starting after India intervened. The internet is awash with sources documenting when and why Pakistani military started repression in East Pakistan. The Indian action was taken to prevent ethnic cleansing on the borders after repression started. I don't even need to bother responding to you.

Lastly, to your final point about the present reality. India acknowledges that there have been human right violations and actions have been taken in most if not all instances where such excesses have occurred. The unfortunate reality is that India has had to militarize Kashmir after repeated Pakistani attempts at grabbing territory and using jihadis it reared for Afghanistan to inflict violence on the state of Kashmir.

On a more personal note, I wish that the restrictions on the valley are lifted and political activities resume. I _don't_ agree with the lockdown that GoI has done and don't agree that politicians can or should put under detention. I hope that the military is no longer needed there, however is _dependent_ on whether Pakistan stops using terrorism.

As far as plebiscite is concerned, the conditions outlined in the UN resolution need to be met - that includes first and unilateral withdrawal of the Pakistani military from entire J&K. Pakistan seems to be in no mood to comply.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Robbie said:


> Please allow me an opportunity to educate you. You seem to have your chronology wrong.
> 
> India signed IoA with J&K on _26th October_. The second after India signed IoA, forward movement and violence committed by Pakistani sponsored non-state actors was terrorism in India.
> 
> India annexed Junagadh in _early November_. You could argue that India had allegedly sealed the land borders between India and Junagadh before that, but closing borders is a sovereign right and no violence was carried out against Junagadh.
> 
> Pakistani actions predate Indian action and *started* the whole chain of using non-state actors. I repeat for emphasis, Pakistan started the aggression. I hope you will remember that when you start accusations of 'India started xyz' tirade next time.
> 
> Now on to your second non-factual tirade of violence starting after India intervened. The internet is awash with sources documenting when and why Pakistani military started repression in East Pakistan. The Indian action was taken to prevent ethnic cleansing on the borders after repression started. I don't even need to bother responding to you.
> 
> Lastly, to your final point about the present reality. India acknowledges that there have been human right violations and actions have been taken in most if not all instances where such excesses have occurred. The unfortunate reality is that India has had to militarize Kashmir after repeated Pakistani attempts at grabbing territory and using jihadis it reared for Afghanistan to inflict violence on the state of Kashmir.
> 
> On a more personal note, I wish that the restrictions on the valley are lifted and political activities resume. I _don't_ agree with the lockdown that GoI has done and don't agree that politicians can or should put under detention. I hope that the military is no longer needed there, however is _dependent_ on whether Pakistan stops using terrorism.
> 
> As far as plebiscite is concerned, the conditions outlined in the UN resolution need to be met - that includes first and unilateral withdrawal of the Pakistani military from entire J&K. Pakistan seems to be in no mood to comply.


You can't educate anyone whilst dissembling and spouting the same lies and propaganda that have been used by the corrupt, greedy hatemongering political elite of India to turn many of its people into a hateful caricature of the Nazis.

Junagadh acceded to Pakistan on September 15th. By September 17th, the Indian cabinet had taken the decision to deploy military around what was now Pakistani territory and blockade it, with the Indian government essentially threatening Pakistan to reject the accession, through diplomatic communication supported by military action such as the blockade. Additionally, an illegal 'provisional government from Junagadh' was accepted by the Indian government despite the fact that the accession had been signed and accepted by Pakistan. The Indian blockade of Jungadh caused unrest and suffering in Junagadh which eventually led to the administration in Jungadh being forced to 'invite' Indian forces into the territory to calm the situation. You can hide behind all the dissembling lies you want, as is the nature of your country's politicians, academics, military and government officials, but the fact remains that India's blockade of Junagadh (much like it's support for terrorists in East Pakistan) created the unrest and conditions in Jungadh that forced the administration to 'invite' Indian forces in.

So clearly Indian actions to create the conditions to militarily take over the territory started long before the tribal invasion of J&K (which itself occurred a few days before the genocidal maniac of a Maharajah acceded to India). India's refusal to accept the accession of Junagadh is clearly outlined in official diplomatic communications with Pakistan, so your argument that the Maharajah's accession to India means anything after that is just another example of the outright hypocrisy and two-faced nature of India's government we have come to expect over the years. Why should Pakistan have respected the Maharajah's accession to India when India had already made it clear that it was not accepting Junagadh's accession to Pakistan?

Your personal note means nothing - it is nothing more than more two faced dissemblance to justify India's continued occupation of J&K and continued atrocities perpetrated on its people. There is only one ethical, moral and just solution to the J&K dispute and that is to allow the people of J&K to vote in a UN held plebiscite to choose between India, Pakistan and independence. Your refusal to even accept that in principle clearly exposes your own lack of character and morality, which isn't surprising given the genocidal maniac and hatemongerer Indian's have elected into power for the second time.

And finally, the UNSC Resolutions do not require a unilateral withdrawal from Pakistan - they call for negotiations on a truce/demilitarization agreement between Pakistan, India and the UN to come up with specifics, negotiations that were carried out multiple times with all 3 parties participating, and India rejecting proposals that both Pakistan and the UN agreed to. No country or entity in their right mind is going to support the dishonest and outlandish Indian proposal of a unilateral withdrawal from disputed territory of one warring party, and allow the other free reign to occupy the vacated territory. Again, your resort to this absurd excuse is just another example of your own moral and ethical bankruptcy to match that of your country.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Raghav_101

Dalit said:


> What is it with these Indians and their English adopted names? LOL at Robbie. GTFO here.


Says a Pakistani with a Hindi name. 



AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> You can't educate anyone whilst dissembling and spouting the same lies and propaganda that have been used by the corrupt, greedy hatemongering political elite of India to turn many of its people into a hateful caricature of the Nazis.
> 
> Junagadh acceded to Pakistan on September 15th. By September 17th, the Indian cabinet had taken the decision to deploy military around what was now Pakistani territory and blockade it, with the Indian government essentially threatening Pakistan to reject the accession, through diplomatic communication supported by military action such as the blockade. Additionally, an illegal 'provisional government from Junagadh' was accepted by the Indian government despite the fact that the accession had been signed and accepted by Pakistan. The Indian blockade of Jungadh caused unrest and suffering in Junagadh which eventually led to the administration in Jungadh being forced to 'invite' Indian forces into the territory to calm the situation. You can hide behind all the dissembling lies you want, as is the nature of your country's politicians, academics, military and government officials, but the fact remains that India's blockade of Junagadh (much like it's support for terrorists in East Pakistan) created the unrest and conditions in Jungadh that forced the administration to 'invite' Indian forces in.
> 
> So clearly Indian actions to create the conditions to militarily take over the territory started long before the tribal invasion of J&K (which itself occurred a few days before the genocidal maniac of a Maharajah acceded to India). India's refusal to accept the accession of Junagadh is clearly outlined in official diplomatic communications with Pakistan, so your argument that the Maharajah's accession to India means anything after that is just another example of the outright hypocrisy and two-faced nature of India's government we have come to expect over the years. Why should Pakistan have respected the Maharajah's accession to India when India had already made it clear that it was not accepting Junagadh's accession to Pakistan?
> 
> Your personal note means nothing - it is nothing more than more two faced dissemblance to justify India's continued occupation of J&K and continued atrocities perpetrated on its people. There is only one ethical, moral and just solution to the J&K dispute and that is to allow the people of J&K to vote in a UN held plebiscite to choose between India, Pakistan and independence. Your refusal to even accept that in principle clearly exposes your own lack of character and morality, which isn't surprising given the genocidal maniac and hatemongerer Indian's have elected into power for the second time.
> 
> And finally, the UNSC Resolutions do not require a unilateral withdrawal from Pakistan - they call for negotiations on a truce/demilitarization agreement between Pakistan, India and the UN to come up with specifics, negotiations that were carried out multiple times with all 3 parties participating, and India rejecting proposals that both Pakistan and the UN agreed to. No country or entity in their right mind is going to support the dishonest and outlandish Indian proposal of a unilateral withdrawal from disputed territory of one warring party, and allow the other free reign to occupy the vacated territory. Again, your resort to this absurd excuse is just another example of your own moral and ethical bankruptcy to match that of your country.



Even though we are enemies, I appreciate your eloquence. Anyways, back to Junagarh. The location of Junagarh would have ensured somewhat enclave like presence for Pakistan. You could not keep a much larger Bangladesh with you because of the geographical separation. There was no way you could have kept Junagarh and Hyderabad from falling in our hands sooner or later. It just had to happen. As Sardar Patel said about Hyderabad, Pakistani territory inside India would have been like a cancer for us. It's too bad though that they couldn't show this promptness about Kashmir else today we would have been peaceful neighbours.


----------



## PakSword

Champion_Usmani said:


> What is that documentary bro? plz. share the name.


It has been many years since I watched that. Tried to search but couldn't find it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rusty

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> You can't educate anyone whilst dissembling and spouting the same lies and propaganda that have been used by the corrupt, greedy hatemongering political elite of India to turn many of its people into a hateful caricature of the Nazis.
> 
> Junagadh acceded to Pakistan on September 15th. By September 17th, the Indian cabinet had taken the decision to deploy military around what was now Pakistani territory and blockade it, with the Indian government essentially threatening Pakistan to reject the accession, through diplomatic communication supported by military action such as the blockade. Additionally, an illegal 'provisional government from Junagadh' was accepted by the Indian government despite the fact that the accession had been signed and accepted by Pakistan. The Indian blockade of Jungadh caused unrest and suffering in Junagadh which eventually led to the administration in Jungadh being forced to 'invite' Indian forces into the territory to calm the situation. You can hide behind all the dissembling lies you want, as is the nature of your country's politicians, academics, military and government officials, but the fact remains that India's blockade of Junagadh (much like it's support for terrorists in East Pakistan) created the unrest and conditions in Jungadh that forced the administration to 'invite' Indian forces in.
> 
> So clearly Indian actions to create the conditions to militarily take over the territory started long before the tribal invasion of J&K (which itself occurred a few days before the genocidal maniac of a Maharajah acceded to India). India's refusal to accept the accession of Junagadh is clearly outlined in official diplomatic communications with Pakistan, so your argument that the Maharajah's accession to India means anything after that is just another example of the outright hypocrisy and two-faced nature of India's government we have come to expect over the years. Why should Pakistan have respected the Maharajah's accession to India when India had already made it clear that it was not accepting Junagadh's accession to Pakistan?
> 
> Your personal note means nothing - it is nothing more than more two faced dissemblance to justify India's continued occupation of J&K and continued atrocities perpetrated on its people. There is only one ethical, moral and just solution to the J&K dispute and that is to allow the people of J&K to vote in a UN held plebiscite to choose between India, Pakistan and independence. Your refusal to even accept that in principle clearly exposes your own lack of character and morality, which isn't surprising given the genocidal maniac and hatemongerer Indian's have elected into power for the second time.
> 
> And finally, the UNSC Resolutions do not require a unilateral withdrawal from Pakistan - they call for negotiations on a truce/demilitarization agreement between Pakistan, India and the UN to come up with specifics, negotiations that were carried out multiple times with all 3 parties participating, and India rejecting proposals that both Pakistan and the UN agreed to. No country or entity in their right mind is going to support the dishonest and outlandish Indian proposal of a unilateral withdrawal from disputed territory of one warring party, and allow the other free reign to occupy the vacated territory. Again, your resort to this absurd excuse is just another example of your own moral and ethical bankruptcy to match that of your country.



Complete and utter destruction of that Nazi wanna be. 

This was glorious to watch.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Metal 0-1

Why India always try to be innocent.

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/path%3D%252Fr%252FMilitaryPorn%252Fcomments%252Fgcowq0%252F

Comments;









Bonus;


----------



## Rusty

Metal 0-1 said:


> Why India always try to be innocent.
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/path%3D%252Fr%252FMilitaryPorn%252Fcomments%252Fgcowq0%252F
> 
> Comments;
> View attachment 629541
> 
> View attachment 629542
> 
> Bonus;
> View attachment 629543


reddit is infested with Indians. 

The funny thing is that a lot of their hateful comments and nonsense tends to get down voted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Great Janjua

Oh tenu pata ni tera keray prah nal vah piya ehhh


Mentee said:


> These are the times when the epic dailogue of noori nut starts to reverberate in one's Pakistani self.
> 
> 
> Oye Saab tu'n e koi vayri ds jayra es dhaon da Val kdhy
> 
> 
> But then we are up against indians [emoji38]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Metal 0-1

Rusty said:


> reddit is infested with Indians.
> 
> The funny thing is that a lot of their hateful comments and nonsense tends to get down voted.


This is true. I repeatedly tried to contact mods for the hate comments and bullshit on Pakistan military related posts but no response. These gangus like to smack downvote button on Pak-Miliatary posts. I am just sick of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SIPRA

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> You can't educate anyone whilst dissembling and spouting the same lies and propaganda that have been used by the corrupt, greedy hatemongering political elite of India to turn many of its people into a hateful caricature of the Nazis.
> 
> Junagadh acceded to Pakistan on September 15th. By September 17th, the Indian cabinet had taken the decision to deploy military around what was now Pakistani territory and blockade it, with the Indian government essentially threatening Pakistan to reject the accession, through diplomatic communication supported by military action such as the blockade. Additionally, an illegal 'provisional government from Junagadh' was accepted by the Indian government despite the fact that the accession had been signed and accepted by Pakistan. The Indian blockade of Jungadh caused unrest and suffering in Junagadh which eventually led to the administration in Jungadh being forced to 'invite' Indian forces into the territory to calm the situation. You can hide behind all the dissembling lies you want, as is the nature of your country's politicians, academics, military and government officials, but the fact remains that India's blockade of Junagadh (much like it's support for terrorists in East Pakistan) created the unrest and conditions in Jungadh that forced the administration to 'invite' Indian forces in.
> 
> So clearly Indian actions to create the conditions to militarily take over the territory started long before the tribal invasion of J&K (which itself occurred a few days before the genocidal maniac of a Maharajah acceded to India). India's refusal to accept the accession of Junagadh is clearly outlined in official diplomatic communications with Pakistan, so your argument that the Maharajah's accession to India means anything after that is just another example of the outright hypocrisy and two-faced nature of India's government we have come to expect over the years. Why should Pakistan have respected the Maharajah's accession to India when India had already made it clear that it was not accepting Junagadh's accession to Pakistan?
> 
> Your personal note means nothing - it is nothing more than more two faced dissemblance to justify India's continued occupation of J&K and continued atrocities perpetrated on its people. There is only one ethical, moral and just solution to the J&K dispute and that is to allow the people of J&K to vote in a UN held plebiscite to choose between India, Pakistan and independence. Your refusal to even accept that in principle clearly exposes your own lack of character and morality, which isn't surprising given the genocidal maniac and hatemongerer Indian's have elected into power for the second time.
> 
> And finally, the UNSC Resolutions do not require a unilateral withdrawal from Pakistan - they call for negotiations on a truce/demilitarization agreement between Pakistan, India and the UN to come up with specifics, negotiations that were carried out multiple times with all 3 parties participating, and India rejecting proposals that both Pakistan and the UN agreed to. No country or entity in their right mind is going to support the dishonest and outlandish Indian proposal of a unilateral withdrawal from disputed territory of one warring party, and allow the other free reign to occupy the vacated territory. Again, your resort to this absurd excuse is just another example of your own moral and ethical bankruptcy to match that of your country.



Excellent post. Chha gaye o.


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

PakSword said:


> Post some of their tweets here.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256828115319488514

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256994223238176768

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256855169884545024

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256950916227436549

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256881675448942592

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257020317266034689https://twitter.com/klrahul11/status/1257012608441503745?s=20
https://twitter.com/IASassociation/status/1256971549120311296?s=20
https://twitter.com/SadhguruJV/status/1257163516416413697?s=20


----------



## Rusty

Metal 0-1 said:


> This is true. I repeatedly tried to contact mods for the hate comments and bullshit on Pakistan military related posts but no response. These gangus like to smack downvote button on Pak-Miliatary posts. I am just sick of them.


don't worry about it bro. 
You can't fight a billion cockroaches. 

Just know that roaches will be roaches and the people of reddit are not dumb. 
they are starting to clue in to the hateful nature of Indians.


----------



## SIPRA

Rusty said:


> Complete and utter destruction of that Nazi wanna be.
> 
> This was glorious to watch.



Sawaad tay chaska aa geya ae.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Metal 0-1 said:


> Why India always try to be innocent.
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/path%3D%252Fr%252FMilitaryPorn%252Fcomments%252Fgcowq0%252F
> 
> Comments;
> View attachment 629541
> 
> View attachment 629542
> 
> Bonus;
> View attachment 629543








If the indians are claiming that 4 or 5 of their soldiers were killed then the ACTUAL figure must be 10 to 15. indians after all are the BIGGEST purveyors of lies and FALSE NEWS on the planet:

https://thenextweb.com/security/201...ites-caught-pushing-anti-pakistan-propaganda/

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-india-50749764

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Great Janjua

SIPRA said:


> Sawaad tay chaska aa geya ae.[emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


Chaska ni chas chas chas

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SIPRA

@Mangus Ortus Novem

Paa Jee: Initially Indian media channels raised quite a hue and cry, on this incidence. But, by evening, this news was visibly downplayed by virtually all the Hindutvadi channels, as if they have received some instructions from the government. Now, apparently, it is calm and quiet, as far as this debacle is concerned.

"Khaamosh ho gayi hae pulas muk muka kay baad"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SIPRA

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> O Yaar Dildaar PaaJee,
> 
> *I assure you that the good Indians are into planning something*... unlike *PulwamaDrama *where the *FacistRegime *needed a *Big Song n Dance to win elections*... now the *FacistRegime *is going by stealth...giving the illusion of Nothing-Happened....
> *
> Also, there will be more terrorist activity in Balochistan and former FATA*... on *CeaseFireLine *there will be *the standard Tit-for-Tat* ...*but that is Distraction as well.... *
> 
> We must be prepared!
> 
> *India Will Attack Pakistan!!!*
> 
> Mangus



Fully agree.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

SIPRA said:


> @Mangus Ortus Novem
> 
> Paa Jee: Initially Indian media channels raised quite a hue and cry, on this incidence. But, by evening, this news was visibly downplayed by virtually all the Hindutvadi channels, as if they have received some instructions from the government. Now, apparently, it is calm and quiet, as far as this debacle is concerned.
> 
> "Khaamosh ho gayi hae pulas muk muka kay baad"


Numbers were only 5

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## padamchen

SIPRA said:


> @Mangus Ortus Novem
> 
> Paa Jee: Initially Indian media channels raised quite a hue and cry, on this incidence. But, by evening, this news was visibly downplayed by virtually all the Hindutvadi channels, as if they have received some instructions from the government. Now, apparently, it is calm and quiet, as far as this debacle is concerned.
> 
> "Khaamosh ho gayi hae pulas muk muka kay baad"



Paajee you're too sweet.

So much interest in our news and wellbeing.

Padosi ho to aise.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Numbers were only 5






If 5 is what the indians are admitting to then the REAL number will most likely be 10-15.


----------



## SIPRA

padamchen said:


> Paajee you're too sweet.
> 
> So much interest in our news and wellbeing.
> 
> Padosi ho to aise.



Thank you, Sir, for the compliments.



Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Numbers were only 5



It is one Lieutenant Colonel and one Major. This aspect gives this incidence the importance.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## padamchen

SIPRA said:


> Thank you, Sir, for the compliments.



Paajee you much senior to me and have maintained the respect. You can't call me sir! Sharminda kar rahe ho aap mujhe.

Chote is fine. I'm too well done for bete.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## newb3e

Rusty said:


> reddit is infested with Indians.
> 
> The funny thing is that a lot of their hateful comments and nonsense tends to get down voted.


not just reddit all social platforms have this indian infestation and even their gora master for whom they work so hard on social platforms to propagate indian view point know they are full of shit! 

mahan hain bhai 1 arab cho*** hona kamal hai!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SIPRA

padamchen said:


> Paajee you much senior to me and have maintained the respect. You can't call me sir! Sharminda kar rahe ho aap mujhe.
> 
> Chote is fine. I'm too well done for bete.



Thanks, Doctor Sahib. But, on a serious note, I have always been interested in, at least, the cultural landscape of India. I have been listening to Lata, Aasha and other Indian singers, from childhood. For example, I can tell you that Raga Bhairvi and Pahaarhi were maximum used, in film music, by the duo of Shankar-Jaikishan and Khayyam, respectively.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## padamchen

SIPRA said:


> Thanks, Doctor Sahib. But, on a serious note, I have always been interested in, at least, the cultural landscape of India. I have been listening to Lata, Aasha and other Indian singers, from childhood. For example, I can tell you that Raga Bhairvi and Pahaarhi were maximum used, in film music, by the duo of Shankar-Jaikishan and Khayyam, respectively.



I know paajee.

You're old school.

Few dadoos left on both sides.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SIPRA

padamchen said:


> Few dadoos left on both sides.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## padamchen

SIPRA said:


>



I'm serious.

Younger generation does not have the tehzeeb.

Recently I told a guy I have a son his age.

Yet for days (online) he keeps calling me dude ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SIPRA

padamchen said:


> I'm serious.
> 
> Younger generation does not have the tehzeeb.
> 
> Recently I told a guy I have a son his age.
> 
> Yet for days (online) he keeps calling me dude ...



Yes. Changes in customs and norms occur with time and that is inadvertent. I have also been called "dude" and "buddy", by some very young posters. In fact, I only came to know of this word, on PDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NeonNinja

All Mujaheddin were from Occupied Kashmir.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257187063855800320


----------



## Marker

ito said:


> First of all martryed is not a Arabic word...it is an English one...so martryed is not unique to Arabs.
> 
> 
> 
> How many will you kill....we are 1.32 billion people.


Only those who hate _Islam, Muslims, Pakistanis and Pakistan Armed Forces._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AfrazulMandal

Marker said:


> All those who hate _*Islam*, Muslims, Pakistanis and Pakistan Armed Forces._


That would be roughly much of the Non Muslim population of the world!

Dawaah is the solution. Not genocide.


----------



## Mentee

ito said:


> First of all martryed is not a Arabic word...it is an English one...so martryed is not unique to Arabs.



Is there a dearth of words in sanskrit to describe your fallen ones? If no then why steal an Abrahamic concept?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AfrazulMandal

Mentee said:


> Is there a* dearth of words in sanskrit *to describe your fallen ones? If no then why steal an Abrahamic concept?


Obviously.

Dead languages often don't have enough words. Lol.


----------



## Mentee

paritosh said:


> Time like these I cringe at my country not taking up the Baloch cause in full fervor



Every indian soldier posted in iok is a legit target for all freedom fighters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marker

kinsr said:


> Try it... we will straight away blame Pakistan for this attack, even if done by local Kashmiris. Will give India optimum reasons to start retaliatory actions against Pakistan. India has long back defined the red lines since 2009, you hit mainland India, be ready for a retaliation in Pakistan. So far US has mediated between India-Pakistan, so that it doesn't hamper US ops in Afghanistan, now that cover has gone for Pakistan. Owing to retaliations from India, Pakistan will be forced to escalate the war. Now you are a better judge of your own situation, if you can/want to escalate.


Please do not forget February, 2019. 
If you come from sea, you will loose your Aircraft Carrier and nuke subs.
If come form land you will loose your Arjuns and T-90s.
If come from air you will loose your Rafael and Su-30s.
And if you ever dare to even *think* of using nuke than do remember the "night of terror". (If you do not know then ask Modi and your generals).
So realize before you write your lame wishes.
Remember we will not escalate war, we will completely take over you "pieces of junkies'.
India will be wiped out from the world map after the end of this war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kinsr

Marker said:


> Please do not forget February, 2019.
> If you come from sea, you will loose your Aircraft Carrier and nuke subs.
> If come form land you will loose your Arjuns and T-90s.
> If come from air you will loose your Rafael and Su-30s.
> And if you ever dare to even *think* of using nuke than do remember the "night of terror". (If you do not know then ask Modi and your generals).
> So realize before you write your lame wishes.
> Remember we will not escalate war, we will completely take over you "pieces of junkies'.
> India will be wiped out from the world map after the end of this war.


Lol... That's all your reply deserves ... 

PDF these days... For over excited kids only...


----------



## Marker

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> RIP brave hearts......your ultimate sacrifice for your motherland wont be forgotten, revenge is on the way, more terrorists swines will be killed soon.


They are not terrorist swines, they are brave local Kashmiri people standing against the oppression of Indian Government and the Indian Armed Forces. They are the freedom fighters.
The so called "Brave Hearts" killed were the tools of this oppression.
This is only beginning, more will come.
It does not matter, how many brave Kashmiris lay down their lives, after all they are the true shaheeds fighting for their nations freedom.
Though their loss will be felt by their families, friends and colleagues but these losses will not be wasted, instead will become stepping stones for freedom of Kashmir from clutches of evil oppressors.


----------



## Aasimkhan

NeonNinja said:


> All Mujaheddin were from Occupied Kashmir.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257187063855800320











Robbie said:


> They do. Neutral global parties recognizing and sanctioning Pakistani organizations and individuals is the validation of Indian claims and evidence. On the other hand, Pakistani claims are just that - claims.
> 
> 
> I am not ignoring Sri Lanka and Maldives. Indian intervention in both was at the invitation of the Governments of these countries. It was unfortunate that though the terrorist organization LTTE used India as a springboard, the Govt of India sent troops to fight them. On the other hand, Pakistani jihad in Afghanistan is actual terrorism.
> 
> Secondly, I don't think you can get away by brushing terrorism under the category of armed conflict. Op. Gibraltar was specifically meant to foment terrorism. The 1948 use of lashkars was before any declaration of war or a war between two designated militaries. Pakistan used non-state actors which is an euphemism for terrorists.
> 
> India has only responded using Pakistan's favourite playbook. India just executes the strategies better.
> 
> At the end of the day, India understands that Pakistan military is incapable of waging and winning war. Therefore, we accept that Pakistan will continue its use and dependence on terrorism. However, Pakistani actions have limited effect as can be evidenced by the removal of A370 and with the official opening of other Indian citizens to become legal residents of Kashmir. Change is afoot.


Oh i got it, Thanks for clearing everything. Now its clear. Everything India does or did or will do is always legal, anything Pakistan does or did or will do is illegal, terrorism.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SIPRA

Aasimkhan said:


> Oh i got it, Thanks for clearing everything. Now its clear. Everything India does or did or will do is always legal, anything Pakistan does or did or will do is illegal, terrorism.



Bharat Mata mahaan hae; paap nahin ker sakti.


----------



## Sinnerman108



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## YouGotRouged

Robbie said:


> It doesn't work like that. There are multiple issues with such a proposal.
> 
> As part of Union of India, Pakistan does not possess the strength to even take 10 square kms of Kashmir. Why then would India need to give the duties of external defense to any third party? As a far stronger country and military, by giving away defense of Kashmir to a third party, India is losing its advantage.
> 
> Secondly, once the election commission refreshes the legislative seats in J&K, India will be hold elections for the people of J&K to run their state like every other state of India does. Why then do we need people of Pakistan to be involved in decisions for J&K.
> 
> *Lastly and most importantly*, any treaties with Pakistan are not worth the paper they are written on. Pakistan does not honour any treaties and will no longer be trusted.
> 
> I am glad that India has started coming out of the old ways of thinking where leaders thought Pakistan could be trusted. Pakistan must be treated the way it acts, not how we want it to act.





AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> You can't declare J&K a truly autonomous region without India and Pakistan reducing their forces to a bare minimum or completely, which brings us back to the same issue that prevented a plebiscite per the UNSC Resolutions - an agreement between India & Pakistan on demilitarization. India wants Pakistan to unilaterally withdraw all her forces while India retains all her forces - that is a completely ludicrous demand and will never work. And if both countries do agree on a bilateral withdrawal, why not just proceed with implementing the UNSC Resolutions at that point and allow the UN to hold a plebiscite?




Granted there is a trust deficit, let's work under the likely scenario that 75% of the population in both India and Pakistan are complete gullible fucktards. The remaining 25% highly educated freethinkers need to fight to lay the groundwork for reconciliation. Fight to ban voting for people without a college education. Mandate IQ and more importantly EQ tests for entering politics. Keep an honest open line of communication rather than rely on obfuscation for tactical/political gain. 

Otherwise at some point, you are going to go from Siamese twins to Siamese fighting fish and annihilate each other. 

And trust me, I do not want to lose the best sources of chapli kebab or chettinad chicken that the world has to politico-religious terrorists. Sometimes the best step is the most incredulous one.

Despite some of the other posters mocking my earlier opinion on phased reconciliation and solution to the Kashmiri problem despite the fact that what happens between the two of you doesn't affect me, my partner or my kids in the least except for inherited property in Kerala, I believe that South Asia doesnt just have the potential, it has the onus upon it to become a economic/military/diplomatic powerhouse (India although has to aggressively get its population under control and stop producing like the natives here in the West (then again I am probably not the best one to speak on population control considering I have 2 kids and in the process of adopting a third))


----------

